# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών >  >  SMD Soldering Station με AVR

## manolena

Συνεχίζοντας την τακτική της παρουσίασης κατασκευών σε βήματα μέχρι την τελική μορφή τους και σε αναμονή για κάποια υλικά, παρουσιάζεται εδώ ένας σταθμός συγκόλλησης
ειδικά για εξαρτήματα επιφανειακής στήριξης, μιας και το κολλητήρι με το οποίο συνεργάζεται έχει μικρή ισχύ (12V/8W). Είναι βασισμένος σε έναν ATMega644 (η αρχική σχεδίαση
είναι για αυτόν τον μ/Ε) και για τον αυτόματο έλεγχο της θερμοκρασίας της μύτης, βασίζεται σε ...αρκετή Φυσική! Θα εξηγήσω αργότερα τι σημαίνει αυτό, μιας και το μικρό αυτό
κολλητηράκι δεν έχει θερμοστοιχείο στο σώμα του.


Ξεκινώντας λοιπόν το "στήσιμο" αυτής της κατασκευής, χρησιμοποιήθηκε για την παραγωγή του κώδικα ένας παλιός Arduino MEGA 1280 που ήταν ό,τι έπρεπε (απο πλευράς
μνήμης προγράμματος 128Kb εννοώ...) για να αναπτυχθεί η λογική. Βόλεψε επίσης, γιατί δέχθηκε και την μικρή, 2.4" TFT έγχρωμη οθόνη με ενσωματωμένο microSD socket και μεμβράνη
αφής για τη διαδραστικότητα του συστήματος. Το χειριστήριό του είναι ένας rotary encoder με ενσωματωμένο στον άξονα tactile διακόπτη, με τον οποίο γίνονται οι χειρισμοί
που θα εξηγηθούν πιο κάτω.

Επίσης, παρέχεται η δυνατότητα μιας θέσης μνήμης για την τελευταία ρύθμιση θερμοκρασίας πριν τη διακοπή λειτουργίας με τη βοήθεια της EEPROM, οθόνη εισαγωγής με .bmp αρχεία
24bit και λειτουργία χαμηλής κατανάλωσης όταν το κολλητήρι ευρίσκεται στη θήκη του σε stand-by λειτουργία.



Στις παραπάνω φωτογραφίες φαίνεται το στήσιμο της οθόνης πάνω στον Arduino για τις πρώτες δοκιμαστικές γραμμές κώδικα. Είναι πολύ εξυπηρετικές αυτές οι "shields" που 
αναρίθμητες μπορεί να βρεί κάποιος στις ηλεκτρονικές αγορές, ειδικά της μακρινής Κίνας...

*Βασικές λειτουργίες* 

1. Ρύθμιση θερμοκρασίας 25-400 °C (δυνητικά...)
2. Χαμηλή ισχύς 8W με τροφοδοσία στα 12V
3. Ενδείξεις σε έγχρωμη οθόνη TFT 2.4" (με δυνατότητα χρήσης και της ενσωματωμένης touch screen)
4. Έλεγχος ισχύος με power MOSFET και PWM
5. Είσοδος απο αισθητήρα για ανίχνευση της μύτης σε θέση "παρκαρίσματος"
6. Έλεγχος θερμοκρασίας μέσω rotary encoder
7. Αποθήκευση επιθυμητής θερμοκρασίας στην EEPROM
8. Ενδείξεις πραγματικής θερμοκρασίας και επιθυμητής θερμοκρασίας
9. Ένδειξη λειτουργίας σε % του PWM
10. Γραφήματα σε πραγματικό χρόνο των επικρατουσών θερμοκρασιών (μύτης και επιθυμητής)

----------

Ακρίτας (25-12-15), 

agis68 (09-04-16), 

aktis (14-02-16), 

alfadex (18-05-16), 

AntonisThomas (18-09-17), 

chip (17-08-16), 

CLOCKMAN (07-01-16), 

CybEng (26-12-15), 

Dbnn (26-12-15), 

elektronio (24-12-15), 

ezizu (28-12-15), 

FH16 (29-12-15), 

FILMAN (15-02-16), 

finos (26-05-16), 

fmj90 (13-02-16), 

fotisp2 (18-11-16), 

Gaou (26-04-16), 

georgegr (25-12-15), 

GeorgeVita (26-12-15), 

GiwrgosTH (28-12-15), 

goulf (24-12-15), 

Hulk (25-12-15), 

ironda19 (25-12-15), 

jami (28-12-15), 

johndaf (25-12-15), 

katmadas (24-12-15), 

kentar (25-12-15), 

KOKAR (24-12-15), 

leosedf (25-12-15), 

michalism (12-05-16), 

moutoulos (28-12-15), 

Nemmesis (25-12-15), 

p.gabr (26-12-15), 

rep (28-12-15), 

Sakan89 (11-05-16), 

SeAfasia (24-12-15), 

shoco (26-12-15), 

spirakos (26-12-15), 

SV1EOR (27-05-16), 

Tsitoglou (20-08-16), 

usa (26-12-15)

----------


## SeAfasia

συγχαρητήρια και πάλι,
ήδη περιμένω για το υπόλοιπο της κατασκευής Μάνο! :Biggrin: 
Μου προκαλεί εντυπώση* το πως* σε αυτό το σημείο:
* μιας και το μικρό αυτό
κολλητηράκι δεν έχει θερμοστοιχείο στο σώμα του.*
 θα πραγματοποιηθεί.... :Rolleyes:

----------


## manolena

Σε τέτοιους σταθμούς συγκόλλησης εξαρτημάτων με κολλητήρι, επικρατεί σε μεγάλο ποσοστό εφαρμογής η τακτική της αυτόματης ρύθμισης θερμοκρασίας μύτης
μέσω του ενσωματωμένου θερμοστοιχείου (thermocouple) που υπάρχει στο σώμα του κολλητηριού και ανατροφοδοτεί το σύστημα ελέγχου με ανάδραση στις 
μεταβολές της θερμοκρασίας. Με αυτό τον τρόπο και αρκετές φορές και με "έξυπνο" λογισμικό τύπου PID, υπάρχει σταθερή θερμοκρασία στη μύτη.

Στην προκείμενη περίπτωση ετούτου εδώ του κολλητηριού όμως, υπάρχει ένα ζήτημα... Διαθέτει μόνον την αντίσταση και τίποτε άλλο. Θα πρέπει με κάποιον τρόπο
να μπορεί το σύστημα να "καταλαβαίνει" την επικρατούσα θερμοκρασία της μύτης. Και εδώ έρχεται η φίλη μας η Φυσική... 

Υπάρχει μια σχέση μεταξύ αντίστασης και θερμοκρασίας που έχει την εξής μορφή:



...όπου* R* η αντίσταση σαν μεταβλητή, *Ro* η αρχική, προ μεταβολής της θερμοκρασίας της τιμή, *Το* η αρχική θερμοκρασία και *Τ* η τελική θερμοκρασία της αντίστασης.
Ο συντελεστής *α* (θερμοκρασιακός συντελεστής αντίστασης, temperature resistance co-efficient) είναι μια σταθερά η οποία εξαρτάται απο το υλικό κατασκευής
του αγωγού της αντίστασης. Για παράδειγμα, η χρωμονικελίνη απο την οποία στο πλήθος των περιπτώσεων κολλητηριών κατασκευάζεται η αντίστασή τους (Ni-Cr) 
έχει *α = 0.00004*. 

Αν λοιπόν κάνουμε μια αρχική μέτρηση σε θερμοκρασία περιβάλλοντος της αντίστασης του κολλητηριού με ένα -σχετικά- καλό ωμόμετρο και της αρχικής θερμοκρασίας
της μύτης με κάποιο ανάλογο όργανο, θα έχουμε σαν άγνωστους την τελική αντίσταση του στοιχείου και βέβαια την τελική του θερμοκρασία. Αλλά πως μπορούμε να
μετρήσουμε σε λειτουργία την τελική αντίσταση ενός πυρωμένου κολλητηριού;

Σε αυτό μας βοηθά ο νόμος του Ohm. Μπορούμε να βρούμε την τιμή μιας αντίστασης αγωγού, αν γνωρίζουμε την πτώση τάσης στα άκρα του και το ρεύμα που τον διαρρέει.
Έτσι λοιπόν, αν δημιουργήσουμε μια πηγή σταθερής τάσης (12VDC) και βρούμε τρόπο να μετρούμε συνεχώς και με ακρίβεια το ρεύμα που διαρρέει το κολλητήρι, μπορούμε να
υπολογίζουμε ανα πάσα στιγμή και σε οποιαδήποτε ένταση την αντίσταση του στοιχείου.

Αντικαθιστώντας στον προηγούμενο τύπο τα -γνωστά πια- δεδομένα, μπορούμε να λάβουμε την τιμή της τελικής, ή της ανα πάσα στιγμή επικρατούσας θερμοκρασίας
στη μύτη του κολλητηριού... Απλό δεν είναι;

----------

Dimitris29 (08-07-16), 

finos (26-05-16)

----------


## manolena

Για να υπάρχει κάποια ιδέα για τι ακριβώς μιλάμε, το κολλητηράκι είναι ετούτο:

http://www.acdcshop.gr/solderingiron...i821brkcqqj4l6

...ένα πάμφθηνο, μικρό, καρα-κινέζικο (!) κολλητηράκι που βρήκα στο εν λόγω κατάστημα μαζί με άλλα καλά πράγματα που θα δούμε σε λίγο.

----------


## SeAfasia

*Αντικαθιστώντας στον προηγούμενο τύπο τα -γνωστά πια- δεδομένα, μπορούμε να λάβουμε την τιμή της τελικής, ή της ανα πάσα στιγμή επικρατούσας θερμοκρασίας
στη μύτη του κολλητηριού... Απλό δεν είναι;*
 :Brick wall:  :Thumbup:

----------


## arkoudiaris

Το ρεύμα που θα χρησιμοποιήσεις Μάνο, θα ναι η rms ή η dc τιμή του που θα διαρρέει την αντίσταση?

----------


## manolena

Άρα λοιπόν -συνεχίζοντας-, πρέπει να αντιπαρέλθει κάποιος το πρόβλημα της συνεχούς και με ακρίβειας μέτρησης του ρεύματος που διαρρέει
την αντίσταση του κολλητηριού. Η δυσκολία στο θέμα, είναι όχι η μέτρηση αυτή καθ' εαυτή, αλλά η διάκριση του συστήματος της μέτρησης σε πάρα πολύ
μικρές μεταβολές του ρεύματος αυτού. Για παράδειγμα, αν η αρχική αντίσταση του κρύου κολλητηριού είναι στα *25.99 Ω*, το ρεύμα που θα διαρρέει
την αντίσταση με δεδομένη την -όσο το δυνατόν πιο τέλεια- σταθερή τάση τροφοδοσίας των *12 VDC*, θα είναι με βάση τον νόμο του Ohm:



*I = 12 / 25.99* A, δηλαδή *0,4617* Α.

Στον τύπο πιο πάνω που υπολογίζει την τελική θερμοκρασία, αν λύσουμε την εξίσωση ως πρός T, θα δούμε πως για τελική θερμοκρασία *400** °C*,
το ρεύμα θα είναι *0,4014 Α* και άρα η τελική αντίσταση θα είναι *29,89 Ω*.

Τη διαφορά όμως του τελικού ρεύματος (καυτό κολλητήρι) και αρχικού ρεύματος (κρύο κολλητήρι) θα πρέπει να τη διαιρέσουμε σε 400 τμήματα, 
όσοι θα είναι και οι βαθμοί που θα έχει το κολλητήρι στο πάνω όριο. Θα δούμε λοιπόν ότι κάθε βαθμός αύξησης θερμοκρασίας, αντιστοιχεί και 
σε μεταβολή ρεύματος της τάξης των *0,00015075 Α (!!!).
*Πρακτικά, είναι αδύνατον σε μια αναλογική είσοδο του Arduino να διαθέσουμε μια αναλογική τάση απο ADC της σειράς και αυτός να καταλάβει τη
διαφορά...

----------


## manolena

> Το ρεύμα που θα χρησιμοποιήσεις Μάνο, θα ναι η rms ή η dc τιμή του που θα διαρρέει την αντίσταση?



Δεν με ενδιαφέρει Νίκο δα και η τόσο μεγάλη ακρίβεια, ή ο όσο το δυνατόν πιο ακριβής τρόπος υπολογισμού, οπότε όλα μου τα χαρτάκια με σημειώσεις υπολογίζουν DC

----------


## midakos

Μάνο εξαιρετικό το θέμα και πολύ καλή και αναλυτικότατη παρουσίαση του. ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!
Πολύ έξυπνος ο τρόπος που σκέφτηκες για τον έλεγχο της θερμοκρασίας, αλλά έχω μόνο μια απορία.
Εφόσον βασίζεται στο νόμο του Ωμ, με κάποια πολύ μικρή αλλαγή της τάσης, δεν σου καταστρέφει και την ένδειξη? γιατί μεταβάλει το ρεύμα που άγει την αντίσταση.

----------


## manolena

Είχα στο συρτάρι, απο άλλη απαίτηση κατασκευής (βλέπε ψηφιακό τροφοδοτικό που έχει γίνει γεφύρι της Άρτας...) κάτι αισθητήρες ρεύματος βασισμένους
στο Hall effect sensor ACS712 της Allegro

http://www.allegromicro.com/~/media/...eet.ashx?la=en

...με ευαισθησία 185mV/A. Αυτό μπορεί να γίνει 0,185V/1000mA ή 0,000185V/1mA ή 0,000000185V/1μA.

Πρακτικά, στην περίπτωση του κολλητηριού και με βάση τους προηγούμενους υπολογισμούς και με αναγωγές, θα πρέπει να μπορεί να διακρίνει
μια αναλογική είσοδος του Arduino τάση  αμελητέα. Μπορεί όμως, αν αυτή ενισχυθεί κατάλληλα και με προϋποθέσεις, να μπορέσει να γίνει
"ευδιάκριτη" για μια αναλογική μετατροπή σε 10bit ακρίβεια. Στην αναμονή υλικών, βρίσκονται και μερικά LT1013 της Linear που θα ενισχύσουν
αυτά τα τόσο μικρά ρεύματα και με τη βοήθεια του κώδικα, ευελπιστώ να διορθώσω και τις απώλειες που σίγουρα θα υπάρχουν...

Όλα αυτά παιδιά, είναι μέχρι τώρα  θεωρητικά υπολογισμένα, μένει μόνο να μπουν σε λειτουργία.

----------


## manolena

> Μάνο εξαιρετικό το θέμα και πολύ καλή και αναλυτικότατη παρουσίαση του. ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!
> Πολύ έξυπνος ο τρόπος που σκέφτηκες για τον έλεγχο της θερμοκρασίας, αλλά έχω μόνο μια απορία.
> Εφόσον βασίζεται στο νόμο του Ωμ, με κάποια πολύ μικρή αλλαγή της τάσης, δεν σου καταστρέφει και την ένδειξη? γιατί μεταβάλει το ρεύμα που άγει την αντίσταση.



Ναι Γιώργο, έχεις δίκιο. Έχω υπολογίσει πως για κάθε μεταβολή 0,1V της τάσης τροφοδοσίας, η θερμοκρασία στη μύτη (λόγω και αλλαγής στο ρεύμα της αντίστασης), θα είναι 
περίπου 24 βαθμοί, ενώ για μεταβολή 0,01V θα είναι 2,4 βαθμοί. Θα προσπαθήσω να σταθεροποιήσω το δυνατόν καλύτερα την τάση τροφοδοσίας του MOSFET-αντίστασης, 
έχοντας υπ' όψιν αυτά τα σφάλματα.

Ένα μικρό υπολογιστικό φύλλο που μου τα δίνει αυτά:

----------


## SeAfasia

σελίδα 12 Μάνο το σχηματικό:Application 2. Peak Detecting Circuit
αυτό εννοείς;

----------


## manolena

> σελίδα 12 Μάνο το σχηματικό:Application 2. Peak Detecting Circuit
> αυτό εννοείς;



Σελίδα 5, Sensitivity Sens Κώστα για το *x05B* PERFORMANCE CHARACTERISTICS

----------


## SeAfasia

> Σελίδα 5, Sensitivity Sens Κώστα για το *x05B* PERFORMANCE CHARACTERISTICS



οκ θα το διαβάσω.....thnks

----------


## manolena

Ένα μεγάλο θέμα πριν ξεκινήσει κάποιος να φτιάχνει ένα project, είναι το που θα το στεγάσει. Ψάχνοντας λοιπόν, βρήκα αυτό εδώ:

http://www.acdcshop.gr/enclosureabsf...hr8o2cf3ac5kh3

...που με μικρές μετατροπές και κοψίματα, έγινε έτσι:



Ένας Μ/Τ στα 12V/2.5A φαίνεται οτι είναι αρκετός για τις τροφοδοσίες του συστήματος. Τροφοδοσίες όμως χρειάζεται να είναι στα 12, 5 και 3.3V που 
θα τις παρέχουν αυτά εδώ (είναι στο δρόμο...):

http://www.banggood.com/5Pcs-Mini-DC...-p-952402.html

----------


## leosedf

Μάνο ο θερμοκρασιακός συντελεστής δεν είναι γραμμικός σε πολλά μέταλλα, βέβαια στην περίπτωση χρωμονικελίνης είναι σχετικά γραμμικός.
Πως θα μπορέσεις να μετρήσεις τόσο μικρές αλλαγές με τον ACS? Θα παίξει?
Εγώ σκεφτόμουν shunt resistor μεγάλης ακρίβειας με MCP3553

Υπάρχει και το θέμα του θορύβου. Εγώ για παράδειγμα θα ήθελα αρκετή ακρίβεια, μπορεί να παίξει λες με τον ACS?

----------

manolena (25-12-15)

----------


## kentar

Μάνο , Χρόνια πολλά και συγχαρητήρια για το εγχείρημά σου.
Εκτιμώ οτι το βασίκότερο σημείο  που θα πρέπει να εστιάσεις είναι η τροφοδοσία γενικότερα , 
και αυτή του ψηφιακου μέρους ακόμη περισσότερο.Χρειαζεσαι πολύ χαμηλά επίπεδα 
παρουσίας θορύβου για να  ''συλλάβεις'' οσο πιο αξιόπιστα γίνεται αυτές τις μεταβολές ρεύματος.
Ταυτόχρονα θέλεις και υψηλη ανάλυση στο ADC τμήμα του κυκλώματος σου.
Εφόσον χρησιμοποιείς PWM για τον έλεγχο ισχύος , καλά κάνεις καί χρησιμοποιείς hall effect sensor για να
έχεις απομόνωση απο το κυρίως κύκλωμα του κολλήτηριού σου.   
Νομίζω οτι λύση σαν κι αυτή που ανέφερε ο leosedf ( MCP3553  ή ακόμη καλύτερα MCP3550-50) λόγω της 
υψηλής ανάλυσης  αλλα και του ενσωματωμένου φίλτρου 50 Ηz (MCP3550-50) θα σε διευκολύνει.
Σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις επειδή δεν χρειάζονται υψηλές ταχύτητες στο SPI μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις και 
optocouplers και να απομονώσεις πλήρως την τροφοδοσία του μΕ απο την τροφοδοσία current sensor-adc 
Ετσι θα είναι εύκολη καί η χρήση αλλης ψηφιακής πλατφόρμας για το user interface  σε ενδεχόμενη αναβάθμιση-μετατροπή  . 
Θα χρειαστει λίγη προσοχή στον κώδικα όσον αφορά την δειγματοληψία (λογω τού PWM).
Συγχαρητήρια και πάλι.

ΥΓ.  Samples available ...

----------

manolena (25-12-15)

----------


## 744

Για το θέμα της δειγματοληψίας και θορύβου μπορεί να εφαρμοσθεί η μέθοδος της υπερ-δειγματοληψίας και από ADC 10bit να πάρουμε αποτέλεσμα σε 16bit 76,9μV ανά bit.

Βέβαια για να φτάσουμε τα 16bit θα πληρώσουμε αδρά (σε χρόνο). Εκτός και αν πληρώσουμε σε χρήμα για έναν καλό ADC μετατροπέα.

Όσον αφορά στο πως ένας 8μπιτος με 10bit ADC μπορεί να δώσει αποτέλεσμα 16bit, είναι σχετικά απλό.

Λήψη πολλών δειγμάτων και διαίρεση με αριθμό μικρότερο των δειγμάτων. Παράδειγμα:

Με 4096 δείγματα των 10bit (0-1023 τιμή) θα πάρουμε τελικό αποτέλεσμα:

 1023*4096=4190208

 και διαιρούμε το αποτέλεσμα με 64: 

4190208/64=65472.

Βέβαια ο παρατηρητικός θα διαπιστώσει ότι δεν έχουμε ακριβώς 65535 αποτέλεσμα. Χάνουμε κάτι ψιλά, αλλά αξίζει τον κόπο αφού είναι στην πράξη τζάμπα. Μόνη θυσία ο χρόνος να μαζευτούν τα 4096 δείγματα.

Το νούμερο που θα προκύψει είναι εκπληκτικά σταθερό και αν μπορούμε να περιμένουμε (ανάλογα με τον MCU) έως και 100ms τότε χωρίς έναν ακριβό ADC μπορεί να γίνει η δουλειά μας μια χαρά.

----------

manolena (25-12-15)

----------


## manolena

Καλημέρα παιδιά, είναι πολύτιμες οι απόψεις σας... Έχω την εντύπωση όμως πως δεν είναι τόσο πολύ η ανάλυση της μέτρησης όσο η ενίσχυση της μετρούμενης τάσης που θα παραχθεί με κάποιο τρόπο από το αισθητήριο, μιας και τα επίπεδά της είναι απειροελάχιστα.... Και όσο προχωράει η σκέψη μας, τόσο μεγαλύτερο φαίνεται το βουνό. Ο Γιώργος έχει προσεγγίσει φανταστικά το ζήτημα της διακριτότητας και είναι μια πολύ καλή άποψη που χρειάζεται διάβασμα.

----------


## leosedf

Χρόνια πολλά.

Μάνο έχω την εντύπωση ότι ακόμη δεν αγγίξαμε την κορυφή του βουνού  :Lol:

----------


## manolena

Την ίδια εντύπωση έχω κι εγώ Κωνσταντίνε... Ως τότε, χρόνια πολλά κι ευτυχισμένα Χριστούγεννα!

----------


## manolena

Μετά απο αρκετό ψάξιμο και διάβασμα και έχοντας ήδη υπ' όψιν (καταχωνιασμένο στη μνήμη) ένα μετρητικό σύστημα αντίστασης με βάση τη θερμοκρασία,
είδα το θέμα των *Resistance Temperature Detectors* (RTD Sensors). Σύμφωνα λοιπόν με τα γραφόμενα, μπορεί να μετρηθεί η θερμοκρασία ενός heating element
με πάρα πολύ μεγάλη ακρίβεια της τάξης των 10-2 Ω και με τη βοήθεια μιας διασύνδεσης με τρείς αγωγούς, σύμφωνα με το παρακάτω:



Η ανωτέρω διασύνδεση, περιορίζει αισθητά την εισαγωγή σφάλματος στη μέτρηση λόγω της αντίστασης των αγωγών μέχρι το άκρο στο οποίο συνδέεται η αντίσταση
και με τη βοήθεια δυο επιπλέον αντιστάσεων με εξαιρετική ακρίβεια και ματσαρισμένες, οι οποίες καταλήγουν σε μια γέφυρα Wien και απο εκεί στα φίλτρα και 
τους ενισχυτές. Η συνδεσμολογία αυτή μπορεί να εξυπηρετήσει μετρήσεις μέσα απο αγωγούς έως και 600 μέτρα με πολύ καλή ακρίβεια. Βλέπε και παραπάνω link.

Υπάρχει επίσης μια αναφορά σε application note της Microchip (*AN 687*) με ανάλυση στον τρόπο μέτρησης αυτόν. Όμως, όλα αυτά αναφέρονται σε heating elements
με ενσωματωμένο αισθητήριο και η περίπτωση εδώ αναφέρεται στο ίδιο το αισθητήριο να είναι και το θερμαντικό στοιχείο. Η μόνη λύση που μπορώ να σκεφτώ σε αυτό,
είναι η μεταγωγή των κυκλωμάτων ελέγχου με κάποιον τρόπο απο την αντίσταση στα κυκλώματα τροφοδοσίας με τάση για το ζέσταμά της. Στα ενδιάμεσα χρονικά 
που η αντίσταση θα αποσυνδέεται απο την τροφοδοσία του PWM θα μπορεί να μετράται με τον παραπάνω τρόπο ( ; ).

Επίσης, σημαντική αναφορά υπάρχει εδώ:

http://www.playingwithfusion.com/pro...ew.php?pdid=26 για το ΜΑΧ31865  (RTD to digital converter) απο τη MAXIM.

----------


## 744

Μάνο, αν η μεταγωγή γίνει με ρελέ το βλέπω πιο πιθανό. Αν γίνει με MosFet λογω του ρεύματος διαρροής μάλλον θα είναι πολύ δυσκολότερο να έχεις ακρίβεια στη μέτρηση της αντίστασης.

Αλλά επειδή μεταγωγή με ρελέ δεν πρόκειται να κάνεις, περιμένω με πολύ ενδιαφέρον την λύση στο πρόβλημα.

Ισως να αξίζει (ως κόστος και σίγουρη επιτυχία) η αγορά τελικά στοιχείου με αισθητήρα. Αλλά δεν θα μάθουμε ποτέ αν είναι εφικτό...

----------


## leosedf

Πως μπορεί να μετρηθεί η αντίσταση υπό φορτίο? Αν τροφοδοτείς με τάση ώστε να το έχεις π.χ. στους 270?

(με κάλυψε ο Γιάννης από πάνω)


Ιδίως αν θέλεις να κάνεις τη μέτρηση γρήγορα.

----------


## picdev

Της maxim το ic είναι πολύ ωραίο και πρακτικό , το έμαθα από αντίστοιχες κατασκευές με σταθμους εδώ στο φόρουμ . 
Το θερμοζεύγος δεν το σκέφτεσαι με τιποτα ?

----------


## leosedf

Πες ότι τα διαφορετικά κολλητήρια έχουν απλά μια αντίσταση και διαφορετικές αντιστάσεις.
Αν έχει 5Ω αντίσταση?

----------


## manolena

> Της maxim το ic είναι πολύ ωραίο και πρακτικό , το έμαθα από αντίστοιχες κατασκευές με σταθμους εδώ στο φόρουμ . 
> Το θερμοζεύγος δεν το σκέφτεσαι με τιποτα ?



Στον κώδικα υπάρχει πρόβλεψη για συμβατικές μύτες τύπου RT1 (Weller) που είναι η λύση του προβλήματος, αλλά ήθελα να το κάνω να εργάζεται
με φτηνά, απλά κολλητήρια.

----------


## manolena

> Μάνο, αν η μεταγωγή γίνει με ρελέ το βλέπω πιο πιθανό. Αν γίνει με MosFet λογω του ρεύματος διαρροής μάλλον θα είναι πολύ δυσκολότερο να έχεις ακρίβεια στη μέτρηση της αντίστασης.
> 
> Αλλά επειδή μεταγωγή με ρελέ δεν πρόκειται να κάνεις, περιμένω με πολύ ενδιαφέρον την λύση στο πρόβλημα.
> 
> Ισως να αξίζει (ως κόστος και σίγουρη επιτυχία) η αγορά τελικά στοιχείου με αισθητήρα. Αλλά δεν θα μάθουμε ποτέ αν είναι εφικτό...



Αυτό είναι. Η πρόκληση. Το ξέρεις -έχω την εντύπωση- το συναίσθημα!!!

----------


## picdev

https://www.maximintegrated.com/en/p...s/MAX9934.html

----------


## picdev

Επίσης με τόσο χαμηλό ρεύμα , για να έχεις καλή ανάλυση θα βαλεις v ref ic , και θα το χρισημοποησεις στο vref του adc.
Μετά με ψηφιακό φίλτρο κάτι θα κανείς

----------

manolena (26-12-15)

----------


## picdev

Βαριεμαι να κάνω τώρα υπολογισμούς γίνεται , αν χαμηλώσει το verf, εδώ λέει ότι μετράει μικρό αμπέρ , απλά θέλεις καλό ψηφιακό φίλτρο.
Πχ παίρνεις 100 τιμές και κανείς ταξινόμηση σε πίνακα , παίρνεις τις μεσαίες τιμές . 
Επίσης μπορεί να βαλεις και εξομάλυνση .
Όλα αυτά θέλουν δοκιμές και μπορεί να μην δουλέψει με μια λάμπα φθορίου πχ δίπλα

----------

manolena (26-12-15)

----------


## SeAfasia

η λύση είναι εδώ:

Υπάρχει μια σχέση μεταξύ αντίστασης και θερμοκρασίας που έχει την εξής μορφή:

----------


## manolena

> Πες ότι τα διαφορετικά κολλητήρια έχουν απλά μια αντίσταση και διαφορετικές αντιστάσεις.
> Αν έχει 5Ω αντίσταση?



Είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερο το ρεύμα σε αυτή την περίπτωση. Δεν ξέρω να σου πω Κωνσταντίνε, έχω την εντύπωση πως χρειάζεται πειραματισμός.
Ούτως ή άλλως όμως, αυτή η κατασκευή δεν είναι και universal απο σχεδίαση, οπότε αν δουλέψει σχετικά καλά, κάνεις ένα απόθεμα απο 
κολλητήρια (λες και θα γίνει πόλεμος...) και τελειώνει η υπόθεση.

----------


## manolena

> η λύση είναι εδώ:
> 
> Υπάρχει μια σχέση μεταξύ αντίστασης και θερμοκρασίας που έχει την εξής μορφή:



Ναι, η βάση είναι αυτό όλο, αλλά για τελικό αποτέλεσμα δεν είναι τόσο απλό. Δεν είναι απλό με αυτού του τύπου το κολλητήρι.

----------


## SeAfasia

Mάνο,
διαβάζω στο AN687 - page4 όπου έχει το σχέδιο του ηλεκτρονικού κυκλώματος χρεισημοποιεί το MCP609 CMOS Op Amp στο οποίο συνδέει το RTD element,να υποθέσω ότι είναι το "κολλητήρι" στην 
περίπτωση μας;
Στην συνέχεια οδηγεί το MCP3201 το οποίο είναι ADC 12-Βit με SPI με σκοπό να οδηγηθεί ένας pic mcu(στο σχηματικό έχει τον PIC12C50 :Cool:  ή έναν οποιοδήποτε άλλον mcu που θα επιλέξεις..σωστά;
Ρωτάω και σόρρυ αν κάπου δεν καταλαβαίνω κάτι διότι όντας newbie στον προγραμματισμό,θέλω να δω το πάντρεμα του hardware και software συν το PWM ΓΙΑΤΙ εδώ το όλο project ΘΑ ΒΑΛΕΙ ΚΑΤΩ επώνυμους συμβατικούς
σταθμούς κόλλησης...

----------


## leosedf

AN πάντως χρησιμοποιήσεις τον τύπο θα δεις ότι αν σβήσεις το σταθμό και μετά τον ανάψεις πάλι δε θα ξεκινήσεις από το 0, θα είναι στους 100 βαθμούς και θα τους θεωρείς 0.

Όπως λέει και ο Μάνος έχει κάτι χοντρά προβλήματα που δε λύνονται έτσι απλά.

----------


## SeAfasia

> AN πάντως χρησιμοποιήσεις τον τύπο θα δεις ότι αν σβήσεις το σταθμό και μετά τον ανάψεις πάλι δε θα ξεκινήσεις από το 0, θα είναι στους 100 βαθμούς και θα τους θεωρείς 0.
> 
> Όπως λέει και ο Μάνος έχει κάτι χοντρά προβλήματα που δε λύνονται έτσι απλά.



ναι Κων/νε έχεις δίκιο αλλά στο datasheet του AN687 στα σχόλια λέει τα εξής:

FIGURE 5: This circuit uses a RTD element to measure temperatures from -200°C to 600°C. A
current generator excites the sensor. An op amp (A3) *cancels the wire resistance error*. Another op amp (A4)
gains and filters the signal. A 12-bit converter (MCP3201) converts the voltage across the RTD to digital
code for the 8-pin controller (PIC12C50 :Cool: .

αυτό δε είναι σχετικά μια λύση;
Διορθωσέ αν κάτι δε καταλαβαίνω,οκ;

----------


## leosedf

Μιλάω ΠΑΝΤΑ για μια μέτρηση πτώσης τάσης σε μια αντίσταση. Η τη μέτρηση ρεύματος που καταναλώνει ώστε να βρούμε την αντίσταση της. Χωρίς κάποιο συγκεκριμένο ολοκληρωμένο μόνο με έναν A/D.
Δεν είναι τόσο απλό.

----------


## manolena

Στο προαναφερθέν σύστημα μέτρησης θερμοκρασίας με αντίσταση (RDT) αναφέρεται ρητά οτι ένας μεγάλος αρνητικός παράγοντας επικινδυνότητα; για εισαγωγή σφάλματος στη 
μέτρηση είναι και η αυτο-θέρμανη του αισθητήρα:



Για αυτό -επίσης- λέει ο Κωνσταντίνος οτι δεν είναι τόσο απλό.

----------


## manolena

Άμα ψάχνεις, βρίσκεις... Τι υπάρχει στο σύμπαν...

http://www.linear.com/product/LTC2983



...και το line card:

http://cds.linear.com/docs/en/produc...4PB_2983fb.pdf

----------


## leosedf

Ναι. Στην περίπτωση που έχεις μόνο την αντίσταση του κολλητηριού?

----------


## tasosmos

Δεν νομιζω οτι θα μπορεις να το χρησιμοποιησεις ευκολα αυτο το IC στην συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση. 
Εχει ενσωματωμενη πηγη ρευματος που χρησιμοποιει για να μετραει PT100 ενω αν καταλαβα καλα εσυ δινεις μεταβλητη ταση και θες να μετρας το ρευμα για να εξαγεις την αντισταση, επομενως και την θερμοκρασια... 

Γενικοτερα ειναι μπερδεμα αυτη η υλοποιηση γιατι η χρωμονικελινη δεν ειναι ιδανικη για αισθητηριο ενω σε οποιοδηποτε RTD δεν θελεις να ζεσταινεται το στοιχειο απο το ρευμα/ταση διεγερσης για να μετραει σωστα ενω εδω εξ ορισμου θα ζεσταινεται. 

Θα μπορουσες να χρησιμοποιησεις εναν chopper amp οπως στο μcurrent του eevblog για να μετρας το ρευμα, ισως να χρειαστει κι ενας επιπλεον RMS-DC converter αλλα και παλι νομιζω θα χρειαστει τουλαχιστον μια βαθμονομηση με αισθητηριο αναφορας σε ολο το ευρος λειτουργιας για να βγει ενα λογικης ακριβειας αποτελεσμα.

----------

manolena (26-12-15)

----------


## Fire Doger

Πολύ ωραία κατασκευή Μάνο, μπράβο!
Σε λίγο θα χρειαστεί αναβάθμιση και η υπογραφή!  :Wink: 





> AN πάντως χρησιμοποιήσεις τον τύπο θα δεις ότι αν σβήσεις το σταθμό και μετά τον ανάψεις πάλι δε θα ξεκινήσεις από το 0, θα είναι στους 100 βαθμούς και θα τους θεωρείς 0.
> 
> Όπως λέει και ο Μάνος έχει κάτι χοντρά προβλήματα που δε λύνονται έτσι απλά.



Δεν θα μπορούσε η μύτη του κολλητηριου να μπαίνει σε μια μικρή τρύπα με αισθητήρα στην βάση του σταθμού ώστε να κάνει self calibration? Και μετά να δουλέψει sensorless με τον τύπο.

Μάνο για τα σχεδία στην LCD χρησημοποιείς κάποιο βοηθητικό πρόγραμμα? Εγώ τα σχεδιάζω πρώτα στο GIMP στο μεγεθος της lcd και μετά μετραω pixel αλλά μου φαίνεται αρκετά χρονοβόρο.

----------


## leosedf

Και αν κρυώσει πάνω στην πλακέτα (που θα γίνει 100%) δε θα μπορέσει να αναπληρώσει τίποτα και θα γίνει χαμός.

----------


## Fire Doger

Αν κρυώσει δεν θα αλλάξει όμως και η τιμή της αντίστασης ώστε να αντιληφθεί την αλλαγή ο avr?
Σίγουρα χρειάζεται κολλητηρι που οι μεταβολές στην θερμοκρασία της μύτης να έχουν άμεση απόκριση στην θερμοκρασία της αντίστασης αλλιώς πιστεύω είναι αδύνατο.

----------


## finos

να πω μια ιδεα ή θα με παρετε με τις πετρες ; :Crying: 
 *Spoiler:*       γιατι να μιν  μπει ενα thermocouple     

αλλα αν καταλαβα καλα θελετε να γεινει με υπολογισμους μεσω του νομου του ωμ

----------


## midakos

> να πω μια ιδεα ή θα με παρετε με τις πετρες ;
>  *Spoiler:*       γιατι να μιν  μπει ενα thermocouple     
> 
> αλλα αν καταλαβα καλα θελετε να γεινει με υπολογισμους μεσω του νομου του ωμ



Η απλή λογική θα ήτανε με αισθητήριο, όμως ο Μάνος προσπαθεί να κατασκευάσει αυτό το project με βάση ένα απλό κολλητήρι χωρίς ενσωματωμένο αισθητήριο. Γι αυτό το λόγο ξεσκονίζουν τα παιδιά φυσική, datasheet, γνώσεις κλπ.

Πάντως εγώ πιστεύω πως θα το καταφέρετε το project, το μόνο που με ανησυχεί είναι το επίπεδο της τάσης, το οποίο μπορει να τα κάνει όλα π@#$%να με μια μικρή μεταβολή (που δεν είναι και τόσο σπάνια)

----------

manolena (26-12-15)

----------


## manolena

> ...Μάνο για τα σχεδία στην LCD χρησημοποιείς κάποιο βοηθητικό πρόγραμμα? Εγώ τα σχεδιάζω πρώτα στο GIMP στο μεγεθος της lcd και μετά μετραω pixel αλλά μου φαίνεται αρκετά χρονοβόρο.



Όχι Στέφανε, προσπάθησα κι εγώ να το κάνω στο Gimp αλλά το βαριέμαι. Υπολογίζω με προσπάθεια, σφάλμα και διόρθωση. Ε, μετά απο κάποιες φορές, τα καδράρω εκεί που θέλω. Ας είναι καλά η flash που αντέχει 10.000 κύκλους...

EDIT: Α, και χρόνια πολλά για αύριο!

----------

Fire Doger (26-12-15)

----------


## manolena

> Αν κρυώσει δεν θα αλλάξει όμως και η τιμή της αντίστασης ώστε να αντιληφθεί την αλλαγή ο avr?
> Σίγουρα χρειάζεται κολλητηρι που οι μεταβολές στην θερμοκρασία της μύτης να έχουν άμεση απόκριση στην θερμοκρασία της αντίστασης αλλιώς πιστεύω είναι αδύνατο.



Η λύση σε αυτή την περίπτωση είναι αυτό που λέει ο Τάσος παραπάνω. Θα χρειαστεί μια βαθμονόμηση με αισθητήριο αναφοράς σε όλο το εύρος λειτουργίας για να βγει ένα λογικής ακρίβειας αποτέλεσμα. 
Δεν θα εμπλακεί καθόλου αίσθηση της θερμοκρασίας της μύτης και με βάση μόνο το μετρούμενο (μετά απο μεγάαααααλη ενίσχυση) ρεύμα της αντίστασης θα διαβάζει τιμές απο μια ταμπέλα και θα τις 
επιστρέφει σαν θερμοκρασία μύτης.

----------


## leosedf

Ναι αλλά κάθε κολλητήρι έχει διαφορετική αντίσταση, ακόμα και του ίδιου κατασκευαστή έχουν αποκλίσεις σοβαρές.

----------


## manolena

Αυτό θα έγραφα ακριβώς σε επεξεργασία του προηγούμενου! Θα πρέπει κάποιος να φτιάξει πολλούς και διαφορετικούς πίνακες για πολλά και διαφορετικά κολλητήρια...

----------


## manolena

> να πω μια ιδεα ή θα με παρετε με τις πετρες ;
>  *Spoiler:*       γιατι να μιν  μπει ενα thermocouple     
> 
> αλλα αν καταλαβα καλα θελετε να γεινει με υπολογισμους μεσω του νομου του ωμ



Δεν κατάλαβες τίποτα. Αλλά για να καταλάβεις, αυτό που θέλω να κάνω είναι να δουλέψει ένα απλό και φτηνό κολλητήρι χαμηλής τάσης με αυτόματο έλεγχο και ρύθμιση θερμοκρασίας,
χωρίς να διαθέτει κάποιου είδους αισθητήρα στη μύτη του, όπως τα ακριβά κολλητήρια που ξέρουμε.

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Συγχαρητήρια για την σκέψη και την προσπάθεια.
Περιμένω με αγωνία τις εξελίξεις.

----------

manolena (26-12-15)

----------


## GeorgeVita

Τι να γράψω ώστε να μη σας ... στενοχωρήσω;
Α! Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους, καλή πρωτοχρονιά, Μάνο πολύχρονος!
Πολύ ωραία προσέγγιση και καλές ιδέες για τον έλεγχο θερμοκρασίας με μC.

Εδώ από την πλευρά μου τέλειωσαν τα "όμορφα".
Δε νομίζω ότι μπορεί να φτιαχτεί "καλό κολλητήρι ελεγχόμενης θερμοκρασίας" με τόσο χαμηλή ισχύ και με σχεδόν μηδενική θερμοχωρητικότητα στη μύτη του. Κάθε επαγγελματική λύση, χρησιμοποιεί στέλεχος 40-80W με αρκετά μεγαλύτερη ισχύ στην πλευρά του τροφοδοτικού του. Τα "ακριβά" έχουν οπωσδήποτε αισθητήριο στη μύτη που απλοποιεί και υλοποίηση PID λόγω σήματος ανάδρασης. Τα φθηνότερα, χωρίς αισθητήριο, χρησιμοποιούν πίνακες οδήγησης του βιομηχανοποιημένου θερμαντικού στοιχείου (κόστος €20-30) γνωρίζοντας τη συμπεριφορά στελέχους και μύτης (άλλα €30-50). Επιπλέον, έχουν κάποια αντιστάθμιση για την θερμοκρασία χώρου.

Μερικά από τα παραπάνω μπορούν να υλοποιηθούν εύκολα.
- μέτρηση και μετά υπολογισμός θερμοκρασίας μύτης (χωρίς εξωτερικό φορτίο) για διάφορα σήματα οδήγησης
- αντιστάθμιση θερμοκρασίας χώρου
- περιβάλλον χρήστη για ενδείξεις και ρυθμίσεις

Αν χρησιμοποιηθεί κολλητήρι με αρκετή θερμοχωρητικότητα, τα αποτελέσματα μπορούν να γίνουν συγκρίσιμα με αυτά ενός "φθηνού" επώνυμου, μόνο για μικρή μάζα ακροδεκτών εξαρτήματος και νησίδας στην πλακέτα. Για πιο "παγωμένα" σημεία κόλλησης απλά θα περιμένουμε λίγο περισσότερο για να ζεσταθούν. Νομίζετε όμως ότι τα 8W αρκούν για να ζεστάνουν πόδι γείωσης κάποιου connector, έστω και micro-USB; Αν η χρήση είναι μόνο για μικροεξαρτήματα όπως λ.χ. πόδι από smd SO, εκεί είμαστε εντάξει αλλά δεν χρειαζόμαστε τόσο σύνθετη ανάλυση.

Επειδή ανέτρεξα σε αρκετά datasheets από στελέχη κολλητηριών (ersa, weller), νομίζω ότι όλα ακολουθούν την παραπάνω παραδοχή: αρκετή θερμοχωρητικότητα κοντά στην μύτη και μεγάλη ισχύ για γρήγορη ανάκτηση θερμοκρασίας όταν ακουμπήσουν στην πλακέτα.

Η μόνη σκέψη "εντός θέματος" (δηλαδή παράλληλα με τη ροή των σκέψεών σας) είναι το ψηφιακό τμήμα θα κάνει τη γενική ρύθμιση (γενικό καλιμπράρισμα για το συγκεκριμένο κολλητήρι και χρήση πινάκων για ρύθμιση θερμοκρασίας και αντιστάθμιση θερμοκρασίας περιβάλλοντος) ενώ ένα αναλογικό κύκλωμα θα αναλάβει το βρόχο διόρθωσης μετρώντας το ρεύμα στο θερμαντικό στοιχείο.

Ισως βοηθήσει η ανάλυση των θερμοκρασιακών μεταβολών που ξεκινήσατε παραπάνω. Πάλι, το αστείο είναι ότι αυτά ρυθμίζονται και μόνα τους: Αρχικά έχουμε μεγάλη αντίσταση, μετά μικραίνει λόγω θέρμανσης και θα αυξηθεί πάλι όταν ακουμπήσουμε τη μύτη στην πλακέτα αφού θα παγώσει λίγο...

----------

manolena (27-12-15), 

picdev (27-12-15)

----------


## leosedf

Το πρόβλημα βασικά είναι η απειροελάχιστη αλλαγή αντίστασης του σύρματος και πως θα μετρηθεί. Αν μπορούσε να μετρηθεί όπως σε άλλα μέταλλα που αλλάζουν αντίσταση αρκετά τότε θα ήταν πιο εύκολα μετρήσιμη.

----------


## GeorgeVita

edit: 
- σε datasheet της Weller για σταθμό κόλλησης αναφέρεται ακρίβεια +/-9°C και σταθερότητα +/-2°C.
- καμπύλη χρωμιονικελίνης: http://www.omega.com/Temperature/pdf/NI60.pdf
- κεραμικό θερμαντικό στοιχείο: http://www.induceramic.com/industria...g-element-htcc
- σχόλια της Vishay για κόλλημα SMD με κολλητήρι: http://www.vishay.com/docs/95418/soldpnot.pdf και http://www.vishay.com/docs/45034/soldrec.pdf

----------


## moutoulos

Μάνο είναι περιττό να εκφράσω τον θαυμασμό, και τα συγχαρητήριά 
μου (τα θεωρείς δεδομένα !!!).

Επίσης να αναφέρω οτι το θέμα "καθαρίστηκε" απο κάποια άσχετα πόστ.




Καλή συνέχεια και καλές γιορτές !!!

----------

manolena (29-12-15)

----------


## andreasmon

Φίλε Μάνο,τυχαία έπεσα σήμερα σε αυτό το κολητήρι στο banggood,το οποίο αν κατάλαβα καλά (δίνει σχηματικό και κώδικα ο κινέζος,αν και φτιαγμένο με STM32 Chip ),ελέγχει την θερμοκρασία με τελεστικό SGM8551XN μέσω αντίστασης(έλεγχος ρεύματος).Ρίξε μια ματιά μήπως σε βοηθήσει στις λεπτομέρειες που ψάχνεις για να ολοκληρώσεις το project σου.

το κολλητηρι
http://www.banggood.com/TS100-Digita...-p-984214.html

το σχηματικό
http://imgmgr.banggood.com/images/up...%20V1.0%20.pdf

ο κώδικας
http://imgmgr.banggood.com/images/up...Code%20New.rar


 Αν τυχόν είναι άσχετο με το προτζεκτ σου,κάποιος διαχειριστής ας σβήσει αυτήν ανάρτηση μου.

----------

manolena (29-12-15)

----------


## manolena

Ναι Ανδρέα, το έχω υπ' όψιν μου αυτό το διαβολάκι. Έχω κρατήσει και τα σχετικά αρχεία και ίσα-ίσα που η ανάρτησή σου είναι πολύ χρήσιμη, δεν πρόκειται να χαθεί αν κάποιος χρειάζεται όλα αυτά.

----------


## kostas_dh

> Έτσι λοιπόν, αν δημιουργήσουμε μια πηγή σταθερής τάσης (12VDC) και βρούμε τρόπο να μετρούμε συνεχώς και με ακρίβεια το ρεύμα που διαρρέει το κολλητήρι, μπορούμε να
> υπολογίζουμε ανα πάσα στιγμή και σε οποιαδήποτε ένταση την αντίσταση του στοιχείου.
> 
> ... Απλό δεν είναι;



Από την φυσική γνωρίζουμε ότι όταν ένας αγωγός διαρρέετε από ρεύμα δημιουργεί μαγνητικό πεδίο έντασης ανάλογης με την έντασή του ρεύματος.
Υπάρχει σαν νέο προϊόν αυτός ο Digital-Output Magnetic Sensor  http://eu.mouser.com/new/Toshiba-Sem...ibadomsensors/
Δεν διάβασα το datasheet λέει όμως ότι έχει μεγάλη ευαισθησία
Μήπως η λύση του προβλήματος είναι ο μαγνητισμός?

----------


## manolena

Πολλοί απο τους μηχανισμούς μέτρησης ρευμάτων βασίζονται σε αισθητήρες *Hall-Effect* οι οποίοι παράγουν μια τάση που είναι ανάλογη με την ένταση του μαγνητικού πεδίου που τους διαρρέει, ενώ οι μαγνητικοί αισθητήρες όπως αυτός που αναφέρεις, απλά αλλάζουν την έξοδό τους απο High σε Low ή το αντίθετο όταν πλησιάζουν σε ένα μαγνητικό πεδίο ή απομακρύνονται απο αυτό αντίστοιχα. Δεν εμπίπτει λοιπόν στην κατηγορία αυτή, για την αίσθηση του ρεύματος που έτσι κι αλλιώς είναι πολύ μεγάλο θέμα, αλλά μπορεί κάλλιστα να χρησιμοποιηθεί για να καταλαβαίνει το σύστημα ελέγχου πότε το κολλητήρι μπαίνει στη βάση του και να το γυρίζει σε Stand by λειτουργία ή πότε αυτό απομακρύνεται απο τη βάση του και να το λειτουργεί κανονικά.

----------


## manolena

Για τους πιο ειδικούς και σοφότερους, προς διαβούλευση... Με βάση το datasheet της Texas Instruments *http://www.ti.com/lit/ds/symlink/ads1251.pdf

*

----------


## GeorgeVita

Το αισθητήριο δεν μπορεί να έχει κοινό GND μεταξύ PWM και κυκλώματος μέτρησης. Ετσι θα είναι διαρκώς ON.

Αν κατάλαβα καλά, μετατρέπεις το ρεύμα προς το κολλητήρι (Ihot=667mA για 8W@12V) σε τάση επάνω στην αντίσταση ακριβείας (Vhot=66.7mV για Rsense=0.1Ω), μετά πολλαπλασιάζεις αυτή την τάση σε επίπεδα μέτρησης από το A/D που έχει full scale 4.096V και ανάλυση 24bits.

Αν είναι σωστό το Rsense=R3=20R345 τότε το PWM πρέπει να συνδέεται στο πάνω μέρος της αντίστασης και η μέτρηση να γίνεται όταν PWM=OFF. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση, το ρεύμα κατά την μέτρηση θα είναι μικρότερο. Ο διαιρέτης τάσης που δημιουργεί η αντίσταση του κολλητηριού (Rhot=18Ω) και η Rsense έχει λόγο περίπου 20Ω : (20Ω+18Ω) και Vhot=6.32V. Η μέγιστη τάση μέτρησης θα υπάρχει όταν το κολλητήρι είναι κρύο. Αν κρατήσεις σταθερά το PWM=OFF μέσω της Rsense το κολλητήρι θα βρίσκεται σε κατάσταση προθέρμανσης. 

Σε κάθε περίπτωση αναρωτιέμαι αν ένα θερμαντικό στοιχείο με σύρμα nichrome συμπεριφέρεται και ως πηνίο. Ισως πρέπει να προβλεφθεί στο κύκλωμα μέτρησης οπότε "προσφέρω" το κατάλληλο link: http://www.analog.com/library/analog...nt_sensing.pdf

----------

manolena (03-01-16)

----------


## manolena

Για αυτό εκτιμώ και αγαπώ αφάνταστα κάποιους ανθρώπους που βρίσκονται για να με (μας) διορθώνουν με τη σοφία τους!!!

Εκ παραδρομής έγινε... Το διορθωμένο είναι απο κάτω.
Όταν το αισθητήριο διαρρέεται απο το ρεύμα λειτουργίας του θερμαντικού, πως μετράται η πτώση τάσης πάνω σε αυτό; Όταν συνδεθεί ο διακόπτης PWM απο την πάνω μεριά, πως θα γίνεται η μέτρηση με PWM = OFF;

----------


## GeorgeVita

Τώρα είναι σωστό. 

Η εναλλακτική περίπτωση είναι η παρακάτω:


Δεν σε ενοχλεί η αντίσταση στο FET αλλά πάντα θα έχεις "προθέρμανση".
Η μέτρηση θα ξεκινά στην κατάσταση PWM=OFF, οπότε το μετρούμενο ρεύμα (δηλαδή η τάση επάνω στην Rsense) θα είναι στα 6-9V.
Οι υπολογισμοί είναι απλοί: Rtot=Rx+Rsense, Vsense=12V x Rsense / Rtot

Εκεί εγώ θα έκανα "αφαίρεση" κάποιου offset ακριβείας για να πετάξω το "άχρηστο" μέρος της μέτρησης (λ.χ. -6V) και θα ενίσχυα το επόμενο για full scale ότι μετρά το arduino. Φαντάζομαι θα έχει 10bit ανάλυση. Το αποτέλεσμα θα είναι εμπορικά αποδεκτό...

----------

manolena (03-01-16)

----------


## Nemmesis

Χρόνια πολλά και από μένα παιδιά... λοιπόν ωραία όλα αυτά σαν σκέψη και σαν θεωρία αλλά ρε παιδιά δεν νομίζεται οτι η θερμοκρασία την αντίστασης του κολλητηριού δεν θα είναι η πραγματική θερμοκρασία της μύτης? είναι αρκετά μακριά πιστεύω η μύτη από την αντίσταση με αποτέλεσμα να έχουμε μεγάλη διαφορά μύτης με αντίσταση όταν πχ βάλουμε το κολλητήρι σε κανένα ground plane...

----------

GeorgeVita (03-01-16), 

manolena (03-01-16)

----------


## manolena

> Τώρα είναι σωστό. 
> 
> Η εναλλακτική περίπτωση είναι η παρακάτω:
> 
> 
> Δεν σε ενοχλεί η αντίσταση στο FET αλλά πάντα θα έχεις "προθέρμανση".
> Η μέτρηση θα ξεκινά στην κατάσταση PWM=OFF, οπότε το μετρούμενο ρεύμα (δηλαδή η τάση επάνω στην Rsense) θα είναι στα 6-9V.
> Οι υπολογισμοί είναι απλοί: Rtot=Rx+Rsense, Vsense=12V x Rsense / Rtot
> 
> Εκεί εγώ θα έκανα "αφαίρεση" κάποιου offset ακριβείας για να πετάξω το "άχρηστο" μέρος της μέτρησης (λ.χ. -6V) και θα ενίσχυα το επόμενο για full scale ότι μετρά το arduino. Φαντάζομαι θα έχει 10bit ανάλυση. Το αποτέλεσμα θα είναι εμπορικά αποδεκτό...



Ειδικά για την τελευταία επισήμανσή σου, έχω πάρει απόφαση οτι τελικά θα χρειαστούν και κάποιες ταμπέλες στον κώδικα για τέτοιου είδους "διορθώσεις". Σε ό,τι αφορά την μέτρηση full scale, εννοείς οτι δεν θα τη δίνει ο εξωτερικός ADC με 3 byte εύρος σειριακά, αλλά ο ενσωματωμένος στον AVR 10bit-ος απο αναλογική του είσοδο;

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Σε ό,τι αφορά την μέτρηση full scale, εννοείς οτι δεν θα τη δίνει ο εξωτερικός ADC με 3 byte εύρος σειριακά, αλλά ο ενσωματωμένος στον AVR 10bit-ος απο αναλογική του είσοδο;



Ναι. Παραπάνω έγραψα ότι η Weller δίνει ακρίβεια μέτρησης θερμοκρασίας +/-9°C. Δε νομίζω να χρειάζεται 24bit για μια μέτρηση 150-400°C. Αν κάνεις καλή ρύθμιση του μετρούμενου σήματος έχεις 10bit για την ένδειξη. Επιπλέον, ένα απλό "GO" την κατάλληλη στιγμή στον εσωτερικό A/D θα σου φέρνει τη μέτρηση. Πιθανώς να πρέπει να έχεις PWM σε s/w για να είναι απλούστερος ο συγχρονισμός στο "PWM=OFF -> GO". Επειδή έχουμε αντίσταση θέρμανσης δεν χρειαζόμαστε υψηλές συχνότητες στο PWM.

----------

manolena (03-01-16)

----------


## manolena

> Χρόνια πολλά και από μένα παιδιά... λοιπόν ωραία όλα αυτά σαν σκέψη και σαν θεωρία αλλά ρε παιδιά δεν νομίζεται οτι η θερμοκρασία την αντίστασης του κολλητηριού δεν θα είναι η πραγματική θερμοκρασία της μύτης? είναι αρκετά μακριά πιστεύω η μύτη από την αντίσταση με αποτέλεσμα να έχουμε μεγάλη διαφορά μύτης με αντίσταση όταν πχ βάλουμε το κολλητήρι σε κανένα ground plane...



Ναι, αυτό το έχουμε ξεκαθαρίσει απο την αρχή... Η θερμοχωρητικότητα ενός τέτοιου μικρού κολλητηριού είναι έτσι κι αλλιώς πολύ μικρή γαι τέτοιες εργασίες. Αλλά επειδή έχω δουλέψει πάρα πολλά χρόνια με τέτοια κολλητήρια και ειδικότερα με το WP80 της Weller 

http://www.weller-toolsus.com/solder...80-pencil.html

... μη νομίζεις πως ακόμα και με 90W μπορείς να κάνεις δουλειά σε ground planes με μύτη π.χ. RT-1... Εννοείται πως με 8W (...που πας ρε Καραμήτρο.......) κολλάς μέχρι 1206 εξαρτήματα και αυτά με το ζόρι. Μα πιό πολύ, είναι η ικανοποίηση της σχεδίασης, η ομορφιά και η μαγεία του αγνώστου (βλέπεις πως με όλα αυτά που γράφουμε εδώ, το θέμα προσεγγίζεται απο γνωστά σε άγνωστα νερά...).

----------

GeorgeVita (03-01-16), 

Nemmesis (03-01-16)

----------


## Nemmesis

> Ναι, αυτό το έχουμε ξεκαθαρίσει απο την αρχή... Η θερμοχωρητικότητα ενός τέτοιου μικρού κολλητηριού είναι έτσι κι αλλιώς πολύ μικρή γαι τέτοιες εργασίες. Αλλά επειδή έχω δουλέψει πάρα πολλά χρόνια με τέτοια κολλητήρια και ειδικότερα με το WP80 της Weller 
> 
> http://www.weller-toolsus.com/solder...80-pencil.html
> 
> ... μη νομίζεις πως ακόμα και με 90W μπορείς να κάνεις δουλειά σε ground planes με μύτη π.χ. RT-1... Εννοείται πως με 8W (...που πας ρε Καραμήτρο.......) κολλάς μέχρι 1206 εξαρτήματα και αυτά με το ζόρι. Μα πιό πολύ, είναι η ικανοποίηση της σχεδίασης, η ομορφιά και η μαγεία του αγνώστου (βλέπεις πως με όλα αυτά που γράφουμε εδώ, το θέμα προσεγγίζεται απο γνωστά σε άγνωστα νερά...).



με έχεις καλύψει πλήρως!

----------

manolena (03-01-16)

----------


## manolena

Προχωρώντας λίγο παρακάτω το project, είδα πως -μάλλον- πρέπει να αλλάξω την αρχική σχεδίαση για εφαρμογή σε κολλητήρι απλό, χωρίς
θερμοκρασιακό αισθητήρα. Χωρίς να παραγνωρίζω καθόλου τις επισημάνσεις και συμβουλές καλών φίλων εδώ σε αυτό το νήμα για το ερώτημα
της υλοποίησης της αρχικής μου ιδέας, είδα οτι υπάρχουν και αντικειμενικά προβλήματα, όπως capital controls για προμήθεια υλικών, ανεύρεση 
"εξωτικών" υλικών, όπως μια κ@#$αντίσταση shunt που ΘΑ μετρούσε το ρεύμα... Τέλος πάντων, με μικρές αλλαγές και χρήση ενός κολλητηριού
τέτοιου τύπου:



http://www.banggood.com/Soldering-Ir...l-p-87173.html

...με ενσωματωμένο θερμαντικό στοιχείο και αισθητήρα και κάποιες μετατροπές στον κώδικα αλλά και με αυτό το ωραίο υβρίδιο Arduino:



http://www.ebay.com/itm/221502571388...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

... βγαίνει το παρακάτω:


Μια πρώτη προσέγγιση σε τυπωμένο, πολλές φορές ελεγμένο για λάθη, είναι αυτή:

----------

SeAfasia (13-02-16)

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Πολύ ωραίο... Μάνο μιά ερώτηση. Αν χρησιμοποιείς Altium Designer... Αν δεν είναι παρέλειψέ την.

[ALTIUM DESIGNER] Τα designators πως τα έκανες τόσο μικρά? Ένα-ένα ή έχεις κάποιο τρόπο να τα κάνεις όλα ταυτόχρονα μικρότερα?

edit: Εννοώ στο PCB.

edit2: Shunt αντίσταση έχει η Mouser με 0.01Ohm μεγάλης ακίβειας 6ευρώ SMD.

----------


## manolena

> ...Τα designators πως τα έκανες τόσο μικρά? Ένα-ένα ή έχεις κάποιο τρόπο να τα κάνεις όλα ταυτόχρονα μικρότερα?



Αν πας πάνω σε οποιοδήποτε designator  και κάνεις δεξί κλίκ θα εμφανιστεί αναδιπλούμενη λίστα με πρώτη επιλογή το "Find Similar Objects". Επιλέγεις αυτό με 
αριστερό κλίκ και εμφανίζεται παράθυρο διαλόγου με επιλογές. 



Μόλις επιλέξεις τα μεγέθη (στα βελάκια) κάνεις Apply ή ΟΚ και θα αλλάξει το μέγεθος.





> ...edit2: Shunt αντίσταση έχει η Mouser με 0.01Ohm μεγάλης ακίβειας 6ευρώ SMD.



Πρέπει να είναι συγκεκριμένη αντίσταση 20,345Ω/0,02% και μεγάλης ισχύος. Ψάχνω να βρώ το link αλλά χάθηκε...

----------

The_Control_Theory (13-02-16)

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Σε ευχαριστώ με γλιτώνεις από άσκοπο κόπο.

Καλή επιτυχία με την shunt... και το project.

----------

manolena (13-02-16)

----------


## xmaze

Να σε ρωτήσω για ποιόν λόγο έχεις τον Ατμεγα 1258 ή κάποιον άλλον αντίστοιχο και όχι έναν πιο μίνιμαλ;

----------


## manolena

Δυο ειναι οι λογοι: ηθελα να δοκιμασω αυτο το ωραιο modul-ακι που μου φανηκε πολυ πρακτικο και δευτερον, επειδη η οδηγηση της οθονης απαιτει (και για την υποστηριξη του touch screen) και για τα πολλα γραφικα αρκετη μνημη προγραμματος. Ετσι ενας ATMega2560 δεν προσδιδει αγχος στη συγγραφη του κωδικα. Εξ'αλλου, λεφτα υπαρχουν, οπως διατεινονταν μερικοι...

----------


## xmaze

> Για το θέμα της δειγματοληψίας και θορύβου μπορεί να εφαρμοσθεί η μέθοδος της υπερ-δειγματοληψίας και από ADC 10bit να πάρουμε αποτέλεσμα σε 16bit 76,9μV ανά bit.
> 
> Βέβαια για να φτάσουμε τα 16bit θα πληρώσουμε αδρά (σε χρόνο). Εκτός και αν πληρώσουμε σε χρήμα για έναν καλό ADC μετατροπέα.
> 
> Όσον αφορά στο πως ένας 8μπιτος με 10bit ADC μπορεί να δώσει αποτέλεσμα 16bit, είναι σχετικά απλό.
> 
> Λήψη πολλών δειγμάτων και διαίρεση με αριθμό μικρότερο των δειγμάτων. Παράδειγμα:
> 
> Με 4096 δείγματα των 10bit (0-1023 τιμή) θα πάρουμε τελικό αποτέλεσμα:
> ...



Αυτό δεν είναι 100% σε ισχύ, μόνο υπο προϋποθέσεις, εάν έχεις ένα σημά ευθύ χωρίς θόρυβο, όπως είναι οι dc τάσεις, και 3 μέρες να παίρνεις δείγματα η ανάλυση δέν θα γίνει ποτέ μεγαλύτερη απο 10 bit, βέβαια μπορείς να βάλεις λίγο θόρυβο απο μόνος για να το πετύχεις αλλά γενικά το oversample δουλεύει μόνο σε δυναμικά σήματα!

----------


## 744

Νίκο,

1. Δουλεύει για οποιοδήποτε σήμα, dc ή ac.
2. Για AC προφανώς θέλεις πολύ γρήγορο ADC που στα 8 ή 10 bit είναι σαφώς φθηνότερο από ότ στα π.χ. 16 bit.
3. Δεν είπα ποτέ ότι είναι αστραπή στην μετατροπή, το αντιθετο μάλιστα. Ότι θέλει θυσία χρόνου.

Το δοκίμασες και δεν λειτούργησε? Πως γράφεις κάτι αν δεν το έχεις δοκιμάσει ο ίδιος? Σημείωσε ότι το χρησιμοποιούν (σαν αλγόριθμο) και μεγάλες εταιρίες σε Audio CD

----------


## xmaze

> Νίκο,
> 
> 1. Δουλεύει για οποιοδήποτε σήμα, dc ή ac.
> 2. Για AC προφανώς θέλεις πολύ γρήγορο ADC που στα 8 ή 10 bit είναι σαφώς φθηνότερο από ότ στα π.χ. 16 bit.
> 3. Δεν είπα ποτέ ότι είναι αστραπή στην μετατροπή, το αντιθετο μάλιστα. Ότι θέλει θυσία χρόνου.
> 
> Το δοκίμασες και δεν λειτούργησε? Πως γράφεις κάτι αν δεν το έχεις δοκιμάσει ο ίδιος? Σημείωσε ότι το χρησιμοποιούν (σαν αλγόριθμο) και μεγάλες εταιρίες σε Audio CD



το ξέρω γιατί με αυτά ασχολούμαι, η θεωρία είναι ακριβώς χτισμένη σε αυτήν την λογική που λές, όταν έχεις dc σήματα είναι μαθηματικά και φυσικά αδύνατο να αυξήσεις την ανάλυση. 
η όλη θεωρία βασίζεται στο οτι σε ένα κυμαινόμενο σήμα όσο πιο πολλά δείγματα παίρνεις στατιστικά ο μέσος όρος τους πλησιάζει το πραγματικό σήμα, όταν έχεις στατικό σήμα αυτό δεν υφίσταται.

----------


## Fire Doger

Μάνο το Q1 (IRF9530) είναι σίγουρα σωστά?
Η δίοδος δεν πρέπει να κοιτάει τροφοδοσία?

----------

manolena (15-02-16), 

The_Control_Theory (15-02-16)

----------


## manolena

> Μάνο το Q1 (IRF9530) είναι σίγουρα σωστά?
> Η δίοδος δεν πρέπει να κοιτάει τροφοδοσία?



Λοιπόν Στέφανε, φοβερή παρατήρηση! Το πρόσεξα μόλις και μάλιστα είχε περάσει τελείως απαρατήρητο για τον εξής λόγο: στις βιβλιοθήκες εξαρτημάτων του Altium, στα Miscellaneous Devices υπάρχει το αντίστοιχο PMOS-2 σχηματικό εξάρτημα που υποτίθεται αντιπροσωπεύει το IRF9530. Αλλά έχει ανάποδα τη δίοδο επειδή το έβαλα mirrored! Φοβερό! Το αλλάζω αμέσως και σε ευχαριστώ για το κοφτερό μάτι!

----------

Fire Doger (15-02-16)

----------


## manolena

Για το τυπικό του θέματος:

----------


## SeAfasia

μάτι αετού,συγχαρητήρια από μένα στο Στέφανο :Biggrin:

----------


## Fire Doger

Ευχαριστώ πολύ :Rolleyes: , απλώς κοιτούσα το κύκλωμα του pwm γιατί ότι είδα (έτοιμα και diy) χρησιμοποιούν triac και μου έκανε εντύπωση.

Μάνο, (αν δεν βιάζεσαι να το τελειώσεις) γιατί δεν προσθέτεις και υποστήριξη για κολλητήρια και με PTC και θερμοζεύγος?
Το μαύρο κολλητήρι στην φωτογραφία PTC πρέπει να έχει.

Και μια ιδέα για τα κυκλώματα μετρήσεων.

*Και τα αρχεία εάν θέλει κάποιος να το κατασκευάσει. (pcb ebay)

----------


## manolena

Είναι πολύ καλό όταν υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που με τις υποδείξεις τους μας βελτιώνουν... Στέφανε, οι επισημάνσεις σου ήταν όντως καίριες, έγιναν κάποιες αλλαγές (αφού βρήκα λίγο χρόνο να τις κάνω, με όλα αυτά που συμβαίνουν...) και έτσι τώρα, συμπεριέλαβα 3 ξεχωριστά κυκλώματα ενίσχυσης σημάτων απο PTC, NTC ή Κ-thermocouple, ώστε να μπορεί να συνδεθεί οποιοσδήποτε τύπος αισθητηρίου θερμοκρασίας κολλητηριού. Αυτό που δεν έκανα, ήταν να υπάρχει οδήγηση heating element και απο τάση δικτύου με συνδυασμό opto-triac και triac, αλλά μόνο για κολλητήρι χαμηλής τάσης.



Οι τρεις έξοδοι των ενισχυτών καταλήγουν σε έναν 4πλό DIP SWITCH με τη βοήθεια του οποίου γίνεται επιλογή του τύπου κολλητηριού που χρησιμοποιείται.

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> Ναι αλλά κάθε κολλητήρι έχει διαφορετική αντίσταση, ακόμα και του ίδιου κατασκευαστή έχουν αποκλίσεις σοβαρές.



Δεν θα μπορεί ο μικροελεγκτής να το μετράει αυτό με κάποιο ADC? Ιδέα ρίχνω προς συζήτηση.

----------


## manolena

H ιδέα να μετράται η αντίσταση του heating element ώστε απο αυτή τη μέτρηση να συνάγεται και η θερμοκρασία που αναπτύσσει η μύτη του κολλητηριού, έχει πολύ σοβαρά
μειονεκτήματα τελικά που μάλλον είναι ανυπέρβλητα. Για αυτό και αναθεώρησα τις σκέψεις πάνω σε αυτή τη λύση και προτίμησα να κάνω κάτι που θα συμπεριελάμβανε όλες
τις διατιθέμενες εφαρμογές του εμπορίου, σε συνδυασμό με τις παροτρύνσεις όλων όσων συμμετείχαν σε αυτό το νήμα. Στο συγκεκριμένο που λέει ο Κωνσταντίνος, υπάρχει όντως θέμα
ακόμα και σε κολλητήρια ίδιου κατασκευαστή σε ό,τι αφορά την αντίσταση του element. Ακόμα και look-up table να φτιάξει κάποιος για να επιστρέφονται απο εκεί οι τιμές, 
είναι σχεδόν βέβαιο πως οι αποκλίσεις θα είναι τεράστιες.

Έτσι κι αλλιώς, ο μ/ε της κατασκευής χρησιμοποιεί ADC για την μέτρηση της αναλογικής τάσης που παράγει το εκάστοτε θερμικό αισθητήριο και με τα 10bit που διαθέτει, όπως λέει και
ο καλός GeorgeVitta πιο πάνω, κάνει υπεραρκετή -για αυτή την εφαρμογή- ανάλυση θερμοκρασίας:





> ...Φαντάζομαι θα έχει 10bit ανάλυση. Το αποτέλεσμα θα είναι εμπορικά αποδεκτό...






Η 3D παραπάνω απεικόνηση είναι λίγο ελλιπής, μου λείπουν κάποια embedded STEP models για τις βιβλιοθήκες μου, αλλά δίνει μια περίπου εικόνα
όλης της κατασκευής. Επειδή περισσεύει χώρος, έβαλα και μια πλακέτα σειριακού I2C backpack για οθόνες LCD που μου έλλειπε έτσι κι αλλιώς
και ένα μικρό μπρελόκ για κλειδιά με το όνομα του μικρούλη μου μπόμπιρα...

----------


## FILMAN

Μάνο η έξοδος των θερμοστοιχείων δεν αντιπροσωπεύει τη θερμοκρασία της επαφής, αλλά *τη διαφορά θερμοκρασίας* μεταξύ της επαφής και του άλλου άκρου του θερμοστοιχείου. Άρα για να ξέρεις τη θερμοκρασία της επαφής δεν αρκεί απλώς να μετράς την τάση εξόδου του θερμοστοιχείου, αλλά πρέπει να γνωρίζεις και τη θερμοκρασία στην οποία βρίσκονται τα άκρα του πάνω στα οποία μετράς την τάση.

----------


## manolena

Καλημέρα Φίλιππε, αν καταλαβαίνω καλά, σε συνδυασμό με την αναλογική τάση που μετράται πρέπει να είναι γνωστή και η θερμοκρασία της σύνδεσης του αισθητήρα με το κύκλωμα; Αν είναι έτσι, δεν είναι εξ' ορισμού η θερμοκρασία περιβάλλοντος, η οποία στο τέλος μετά τους υπολογισμούς θα αφαιρείται;

----------


## FILMAN

Ακριβώς. Θυμάσαι σχέδια σε βιβλία / εγκυκλοπαίδειες που δείχνουν τα άκρα του θερμοζεύγους όπου μετράς την τάση, να είναι σε πάγο; Ε, αυτό είναι μόνο και μόνο επειδή ο πάγος έχει γνωστή θερμοκρασία. Στην πράξη βέβαια εννοείται ότι δεν χρησιμοποιείται πάγος, αλλά ένα *αισθητήριο θερμοκρασίας τοποθετημένο ακριβώς στο σημείο που καταλήγουν τα άκρα του θερμοζεύγους* (π.χ. κλέμα πλακέτας). Από κει και πέρα για την περαιτέρω μεταφορά του σήματος μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί απλό (χάλκινο) καλώδιο (ή γραμμές στο τυπωμένο κύκλωμα).

Για να το πούμε αλλιώς, αν εσύ μετράς απλά την τάση του θερμοζεύγους, η ένδειξη της θερμοκρασίας που θα παίρνεις το καλοκαίρι ή το χειμώνα μπορεί να είναι η ίδια αλλά η πραγματική θερμοκρασία της μύτης του κολλητηριού θα είναι διαφορετική και αυτό δεν διορθώνεται με την αφαίρεση μιας σταθερής τιμής.

----------


## manolena

Σωστά. Είχα αυτή την εικόνα κι εγώ στο μυαλό μου δουλεύοντας και τον κώδικα και τώρα επιβεβαιώθηκα. Υπάρχει πάντα η δυνατότητα μέτρησης τοπικής OAT θερμοκρασίας  με κάτι έτοιμο που έχω βασισμένο στον LM75 και σε I2C πρωτόκολλο, μπαίνει πολύ εύκολα ακόμα και τώρα στην κατασκευή για να μετράει συνεχώς θερμοκρασία περιβάλλοντος:

----------


## manolena

...Και ήρθαν εχθές οι δυο πλακέτες μου... 2 τεμάχια 152x90mm σχεδιασμένες σαν panel, με την κύρια και τη βοηθητική πλακέτα (ε, και κάτι εξτραδάκια αφού περίσσευε χώρος).
Κόστος 63€ απο *MakePcb* (μην παραγγείλετε απο εκεί...).



Μεταξύ των υπο-πλακετών είχα κάνει τρύπες για να σπάνε εύκολα. Και έτσι αφού χωρίστηκαν, συναρμολογήθηκαν με το χέρι:

----------

FH16 (06-04-16), 

GeorgeVita (04-04-16), 

picdev (02-04-16)

----------


## manolena

Έγιναν αρχικές δοκιμές χωρίς λογικά κυκλώματα στις βάσεις τους και ρυθμίσεις των τροφοδοσιών 3.3 και 5V για να μην έχουμε κανένα ατύχημα. Και με πολύ λίγα εξαρτήματα να λείπουν (2 αντιστάσεις ακριβείας),
του έβαλα φωτιά:



Χαχα! Και δούλεψε με την πρώτη! Τουλάχιστον το UI δουλεύει άψογα! Δοκιμάστηκε επίσης ο encoder με σωστή συμπεριφορά, ο buzzer, τα τροφοδοτικά, η καλωδιοταινία και η είσοδος για το
μαγνητικό αισθητήριο ανίχνευσης του κολλητηριού στη θέση ηρεμίας.

Όλα καλά μέχρι τώρα.

----------

FH16 (06-04-16), 

GeorgeVita (04-04-16)

----------


## thanasis 1

> ...*Χαχα! Και δούλεψε με την πρώτη!*...



Πες μου οτι δεν το περιμενες :Rolleyes: ,μπραβο σου παντως ρε μανο εισαι χρυσοχερης,παντα τετοια και με καθε επιτυχια. :Thumbup1:

----------

manolena (02-04-16)

----------


## SeAfasia

Συγχαρητήρια Μάνο...οι πλακέτες πολύ ωραίες...όλα ωραία :Biggrin: 
να ρωτήσω με τις αντιστάσεις της vishay τι γίνεται βρήκες;

----------

manolena (02-04-16)

----------


## manolena

Πάνε αυτές πια Κώστα... Είπα πως είναι πολύ δύσκολο να γίνει αυτός ο υπολογισμός που σκεφτόμουν στην αρχή, δύσκολα εξαρτήματα, δύσκολα μαθηματικά, δύσκολα όλα. Ε, και το προσάρμοσα ώστε να μπορεί να μετράει μύτες PTC, NTC και Κ-TC μαζί με έναν επιλογέα και ότι έχει ο καθένας, διαλέγει και μετράει.

----------


## SeAfasia

> Πάνε αυτές πια Κώστα... Είπα πως είναι πολύ δύσκολο να γίνει αυτός ο υπολογισμός που σκεφτόμουν στην αρχή, δύσκολα εξαρτήματα, δύσκολα μαθηματικά, δύσκολα όλα. Ε, και το προσάρμοσα ώστε να μπορεί να μετράει μύτες PTC, NTC και Κ-TC μαζί με έναν επιλογέα και ότι έχει ο καθένας, διαλέγει και μετράει.



έτσι,σου περισσεύουν pcb; :Lol:

----------


## manolena

> Πες μου οτι δεν το περιμενες,μπραβο σου παντως ρε μανο εισαι χρυσοχερης,παντα τετοια και με καθε επιτυχια.



Για να είμαι εντελώς ειλικρινής, έκανα μια μλκία... Μα τι μλκία... Στο πλακετάκι που κουμπώνει πίσω απο την οθόνη με έναν IDE 26πινο, τα μισά πινάκια της μιας πλευράς τα είχα στο σχέδιο αντεστραμμένα... 
Επήρα μια φαλτσέτα, έκοψα τις γραμμές και με Kynar έκανα τις σωστές συνδέσεις. Μου 'δωσε στα νεύρα όμως μέχρι να το καταλάβω. Και ήταν υπόθεση 10 λεπτών να γίνει αυτή η αλλαγή. Τέλως πάντων, όλα καλά, έκανα και τις
διορθώσεις στα σχηματικά για να είναι έτοιμα και να τα ανεβάσω εδώ για όποιον τα θέλει.

----------


## manolena

> έτσι,σου περισσεύουν pcb;



Έχω άλλο ένα σετ.

----------


## manolena

ΣΥΝΑΡΜΟΛΟΓΗΣΗ:

Στο κουτί μπαίνουν σιγά σιγά όλα, στηρίχθηκε η πλακέτα του μ/ε με πλαστικούς αυτοκόλλητους αποστάτες στη θέση της, η οθόνη με διπλής όψης αυτοκόλλητη ταινία, ο connector του κολλητηριού, ο διακόπτης τροφοδοσίας και τα LED ενδείξεων.



Και σχεδόν τελική εξωτερική όψη:



Μένει μόνον να συνδεθεί το κολλητήρι και να γίνουν τρύπες για την τροφοδοσία και την διασύνδεση USB.

----------

GeorgeVita (04-04-16)

----------


## SeAfasia

οι τρύπες στο κουτί σε ταλαιπώρησαν έτσι;
Αλλά το αποτέλεσμα σε ικανοποίησε στον αντίποδα...ωραίο "πακέτο".. :Biggrin:

----------


## Fire Doger

Ωραίος, μπράβο! Και με την πρώτη! :Thumbup: 
Να σε ρωτήσω, γιατί προτίμησες να τις διαχωρίσεις με τρύπες και όχι με V-grooves?
Και μερικά σχόλια για MakePCB? :Rolleyes:

----------


## manolena

Λοιπόν, τα πράγματα έγιναν ως εξής:

Αν πας στη σελίδα τους, δεν υπάρχει πουθενά επιλογή για multiple designs panel ή αλλιώς να φτιάξεις σε μια μεγάλη πλακέτα πολλά σχέδια. Θεώρησα λοιπόν πως σε μια μεγάλη επιφάνεια, θα μπορούσα να σχεδιάσω τις δυό κύριες πλακέτες που χρειαζόμουν για το κολλητήρι και μιας και περίσσευε χώρος να βάλω και κάτι άλλα μικρά σχεδιάκια που είχα. Ε, και για να μην παιδευτώ στο χώρισμα έβαλα τρύπες, φοβούμενος και μην δεν το δεχθούν. Έστειλα λοιπόν την παραγγελία, έστειλα το έμβασμα της πληρωμής και περίμενα πως αν υπήρχε κάποιο θέμα, θα με ενημέρωναν. 
Μετά απο καμιά δεκαριά μέρες (!) λοιπόν, βλέπω ένα μήνυμα στο ταχυδρομείο που έλεγε πως η σχεδίαση περιλαμβάνει 4 πλακέτες (όντως...) και πως για κάθε μια επιπλέον της μίας, η χρέωση είναι 35€ (!!!!!!!), δηλαδή 65+3x35=170€...
Τους γράφω λοιπόν κι εγώ κάντε τώρα κράτει και άμετε στην ευχή του Θεού και μου λένε οτι έχει αρχίσει η παραγωγή και τέτοιες π@π@ριές. Τέλος πάντων, βριστήκαμε εκεί με μια σαύρα που έκανε τη λογίστρια και στο τέλος μου γράφει, σας τις στέλνουμε όλες και χωρίς χρέωση και το site μας αλλάζει για να βάλει και αυτή τη διευκρίνηση. Με γειές της είπα και χαίρετε. Και σβήστηκα και απο τη σελίδα τους.

----------


## Fire Doger

Δηλαδή αν για παράδειγμα θέλει κάποιος να παραγγείλει μια πλακέτα σαν την δικιά σου, με επιλογές κοψίματος route ή με τρύπες ή χαραγματιά (απλώς για να είναι ευκολότερη η αποκόλληση, χωρίς να κόβετε τελείως), θα πρέπει να δηλώσουν ότι είναι διαφορετικές πλακέτες?
Είχα την εντύπωση πως αυτό είναι για όταν στέλνεις ένα ολόκληρο πάνελ για κατασκευή.

Άμα είναι έτσι δεν συμφέρουν, καλύτερα να αγοράσω κόφτη πλακιδίων ή χαρτιών να τα κόβω μόνος μου :Huh:

----------


## manolena

Ναι, τελικά έτσι είναι, με έναν κόφτη ξεμπερδεύεις. Αυτό που βλέπω να γίνεται όμως χωρίς έξτρα χρέωση είναι στο *http://dirtypcbs.com/index.php*
Αν πάς στα projects (PCB store, π.χ. *http://dirtypcbs.com/order_images/4a...3-1424_top.png*), θα δείς πολλές σχεδιάσεις 
με πολλαπλές διαφορετικές πλακέτες μέσα. Και δεν είδα πουθενά ψιλά γράμματα για αυτό.

----------


## Fire Doger

Με σκάλωσες :Tongue2: , θα ρωτήσω PCBWay και θα σου πω :Smile: 
Ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες :Wink:

----------


## manolena

......................

----------


## manolena

Τα υλικά κατασκευής στην τελική μορφή σαν λίστα (ΒΟΜ) και τα αρχεία gerber για όποιον τα χρειαστεί. Έχουν γίνει όλες οι διορθώσεις στο PCB με βάση αυτά τα υλικά.
Στο spreadsheet υπάρχει για κάθε υλικό και το link του προμηθευτή ώστε να μπορέσει κάποιος να κάνει μια αρχική εκτίμηση για κόστος και υλικά.

Για την τροφοδοσία της κατασκευής, θα χρειαστεί επίσης ένα pack τροφοδοτικού (laptop) στα 24V, 4 ή 5Α. Ένα switching βιομηχανικό Meanwell κάνει επίσης.
Αργότερα, θα μπεί και ένα video με τη λειτουργία της κατασκευής.

Για την λειτουργία ανίχνευσης θέσης κολλητηριού, θα πρέπει απλά να συνδεθεί μέσω του βύσματος, το σώμα του κολλητηριού στο γενικό GND και μόλις εισέρχεται
στη (μεταλλική) υποδοχή του που είναι συνδεδεμένη με την ειδική είσοδο, θέτει το κολλητήρι σε stand by mode στους 175 βαθμούς.

Ο κώδικας και τα αρχεία της κάρτας microSD θα ανέβουν επίσης αφού τα συμμαζέψω λίγο.

EDIT:
Για τον προγραμματισμό του 2560 core θα χρειαστεί και ένα τέτοιο:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/161305918505...505%26_rdc%3D1

----------

FH16 (06-04-16), 

Fire Doger (06-04-16), 

ironda19 (06-04-16), 

SeAfasia (06-04-16)

----------


## manolena

Η τελευταία έκδοση του firmware καθώς και όλα τα σχετικά με την κατασκευή του υλικού ευρίσκεται εδώ:

*https://github.com/manolena/DIY-SMD-Soldering-Station
*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DGjalA74QlM




Δεν μπόρεσα να το τεζάρω για το video, εδώ που είμαι δεν έχω τροφοδοτικό 24άρι. Αλλά το PID κρατάει καλά και με χαμηλότερη τροφοδοσία.

----------

FH16 (07-04-16), 

Fire Doger (07-04-16), 

ironda19 (08-04-16), 

SeAfasia (07-04-16)

----------


## thanasis 1

Παρα πολυ ωραιο μανο. :Thumbup:

----------

manolena (07-04-16)

----------


## SeAfasia

μια χαρά είναι και το firmware του,άντε και στην παραγωγή Μάνο!!! :Biggrin:

----------


## manolena

> μια χαρά είναι και το firmware του,άντε και στην παραγωγή Μάνο!!!



Ναι, εγώ και η Weller... Κανένας άλλος...  :Wink:

----------


## SeAfasia

> Ναι, εγώ και η Weller... Κανένας άλλος...



*M**eller*?? :Biggrin:

----------

FILMAN (07-04-16)

----------


## Fire Doger

> Η τελευταία έκδοση του firmware καθώς και όλα τα σχετικά με την κατασκευή του υλικού ευρίσκεται εδώ:
> 
> *https://github.com/manolena/DIY-SMD-Soldering-Station
> *
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DGjalA74QlM



Τα λόγια είναι περιττά! :Thumbup:  :Applause:  :Thumbup: 

Και όπως είχα πει τους ρώτησα για το πως υπολογίζουν τα διαφορετικά σχέδια.




> Can you explain me something about your cost calculator?
> I am a little bit confused about 'Number of Dedigns in Panel' field in PCB Instand Quote.
> When a board is counted as a multyple different kinds design?
> For example:A: A board with a milling line (which does not separates the board)
> B: A board with a milling line (which separates the board)
> C: A board with a V-Groove line
> D: A board with many holes in line (there is a thin piece of board between holes)
> 
> 
> ...



Και η απάντηση:




> If there are different designs which are  not conducting for every one,no matter with v-cut or others,they are counted as a multyple different kinds design.
> I have helped you create an account on PCBWay,you can login ,then quote and place orders online,thanks!



Αν κατάλαβα καλά, για να έχεις 2 διαφορετικά σχέδια (lcd + controller πχ) και να μπορείς να τα σπάσεις χωρίς να χρεωθούν ως 2 μπορείς να σχεδιάσεις κανονικά τον τρόπο κοπής απλώς να έχεις μία διαδρομή απ το ένα σχέδιο στο άλλο, να υπάρχει δηλαδή ένα μικρό σημείο ανάμεσα στις 2 πλακέτες που να τις ενώνει με αγωγό.



Edit: Και τους ρώτησα για να το επιβεβαιώσω στέλνοντας την παραπάνω φωτογραφία.
Απάντηση:




> Yes,you understand correct,thanks!



Έκλαψα xD
 *Spoiler:*       I have helped you create an account on PCBWay,you can login ,then quote and place orders online,thanks!
Account: Το email μου
Password:123456

----------

manolena (08-04-16)

----------


## manolena

Πολύ σε ευχαριστώ Στέφανε που έκανες την έρευνα. Είχα καταλάβει απο τον τσακωμό μου κι εγώ πως κάτι τέτοιο τελικά πρέπει να παίζει με αυτούς, αν τους πασάρεις σχέδιο πλακέτας 
(πλακετών) σε μορφή πάνελ με έναν χαλκοδιάδρομο απλά να ενώνει το ένα σχέδιο με το άλλο.

----------


## SeAfasia

δλδ το μηχάνημα τούς το βλέπει ως συνέχεια των "πλακετών" ας πόυμε; :Confused1:

----------


## manolena

Το βλέπει σαν ένα κύκλωμα. Εδώ που τα λέμε, ο μηχανικός που θα σετάρει τα μηχανήματα, θα βλέπει οτι είναι πολλές διαφορετικές πλακέτες, αλλά επειδή θα ενώνονται μεταξύ τους
και αυτός δεν ξέρει το θεωρητικό σχηματικό, σου λέει ας το κάνω όπως είναι μη βρώ και τον μπελά μου... Κι έτσι μάλλον, τη γλιτώνουμε εμείς οι πονηροί. Μια δοκιμή θα μας πείσει.
Το επόμενο που θα ετοιμάσω θα το στείλω έτσι.

----------


## Fire Doger

Κάτι άλλο που παρατήρησα είναι πως για κάθε ξεχωριστό design το έξτρα κόστος είναι 10$.
Είτε παραγγείλεις 1000 είτε 5 απλώς προσθέτουν 10$ στην τελική τιμή.
Για παραγωγή είναι αμελητέο.
Ίσως παίζει κάτι με την διαδικασία που τα τοποθετούν σε μεγαλύτερο πάνελ για την κατασκευή, να πάνε δηλαδή σε εργατικά σχεδιαστή.

----------


## FH16

Μάνο το ground plane δεν το θεωρούν συνέχεια του κυκλώματος?

----------


## manolena

Ίσως μπορεί να θεωρείται κοινό κύκλωμα και να περνάει έτσι, δεν ξέρω. Πιό πιθανό μου φαίνεται αυτό που λέει ο Στέφανος, μιας και το συζήτησε κιόλας μαζί τους.

----------


## Fire Doger

Σίγουρα θα θεωρείτε!
Γιατί εσύ γνωρίζεις αν η γραμμή στην φωτογραφία είναι ground ή όχι?
Ούτε αυτοί :Tongue2:

----------


## agis68

καλημέρα και από εμένα και καλές δουλειές Μάνο...εχω μια απορεία παρ' ότι διάβασα όλο το νήμα τώρα μόλις...αρχικός σχεδιασμός ηταν για το 12V κολλητήρι που κάπου έχουμε όλοι στα συρτάρια αλλά στο τελικό σχεδιασμό χρησιμοποιείς αλλου τύπου (εξηγήθηκαν μια χαρά τα προβλήματα γιατι δεν δουλεύει σωστά η πρώτη σου επιλογή)....όμως κάπου χάθηκα (ίσως έδωσα βάρος στο θεωρητικό μέρος) και μετά στα τελικά μιλάς για δύο τύπους....ποιοί ακριβώς είναι αυτοί οι τύποι με τις εμπορικές τους ονομασίες?....Θα ξεκινήσω από εκεί και σιγά σιγά θα αναλάβω να φτιάξω τα υπόλοιπα...μια και τα υπόλοιπα ως υλικά τα έχω διαθέσιμα  με εξαίρεση κάποια μικρά

Edit στο #71 μιλάς για ένα φθηνό κολλητήρι από Bangood και μάλλον αυτό δοκιμάζεις το άλλο πιο είναι?

----------


## manolena

Γειά σου βρε Άγι!

Έτσι είναι όπως τα λές, στην αρχή ήταν να κάνει ένα μικρό φτηνό 12V κολλητηράκι χωρίς αισθητήρα να δουλεύει αλλά τα αντικειμενικά προβλήματα ήταν πολλά. Όμως, στη σχεδίαση του έβαλα 3 ξεχωριστά τμήματα ενίσχυσης σήματος για τους γενικούς 3 τύπους που κυκλοφορούν στην αγορά: με αισθητήρα τύπου Κ (thermocouple), PTC και NTC. Το φθηνό κολλητηράκι που βρήκα είναι αυτό που κυκλοφορεί για αντικαταστάσεις φθηνές σε σταθμούς τύπου HAKKO με θερμαντικό στοιχείο στα 24V. Το συγκεκριμένο έχει αισθητήρα αντίστασης θετικού συντελεστή, PTC. Μόνο αυτό έχω δοκιμάσει, δεδομένης και της αρκετά μεγάλης θερμικής αδράνειας δουλεύει πάρα πολύ καλά. Άλλος τύπος που μπορεί να δοκιμαστεί (και βασικά για αυτό το σχεδίασα), είναι οι μύτες τύπου RT της WELLER. Δεν μπορώ να βρώ πληροφορίες για αυτές, αλλά έχω την εντύπωση οτι είναι PTC. Σε κάθε περίπτωση όμως, υπάρχει η επιλογή.

----------

agis68 (09-04-16)

----------


## manolena

Τελείωσε.

Προστέθηκε και το holder με ανίχνευση "σε θέση" του κολλητηριού και τώρα πια είναι έτοιμο κι πλήρως λειτουργικό.
Τελειώνοντας εδώ, θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω έναν-έναν και όλους μαζί όσους με τη γνώμη τους και τις συμβουλές τους με βοήθησαν να το σχεδιάσω και να το τελειώσω. Η συμμετοχή τους
ήταν ανεκτίμητη. Τα σχέδια, ο κώδικας και φωτογραφίες - video είναι ανεβασμένα στο *Github* και *Youtube* ελεύθερα προς χρήση.

----------

agis68 (13-04-16), 

GeorgeVita (11-04-16)

----------


## SeAfasia

το είδα το video και πιστεύω ό,τι δεν έχει να ζηλέψει κάτι από τις κινεζιές κλώνους,ίσα ίσα που είναι ανώτερω παρασάγγας..! :Biggrin: 
Υ.Γ 
αν έβρισκες ένα bezel για την lcd θα ήταν πιο όμορφο... :Thumbup:

----------

manolena (11-04-16)

----------


## manolena

Ψάχνω για bezel. Για την ακρίβεια, ψάχνω μεμβράνη απο κανένα μιμικό διαγραμμα. Έχεις κάτι υπ' όψιν;

----------


## SeAfasia

*μιμικό διαγραμμα;;* :Sad: 
σόρρυ Μάνο κάπου σ'εχασα,τι είναι;

----------


## thanasis 1

Ποτε ειπαμε οτι αρχιζεις την παραγωγη??Απλα ΤΕΛΕΙΟ! :Thumbup:

----------

manolena (11-04-16)

----------


## manolena

https://www.google.gr/search?q=mimic...=mimic+diagram

Η μεμβράνη που έχει στην πρόσοψη ένας πίνακας πυρανίχνευσης για παράδειγμα.

----------


## vasilisd

Μάνο μπράβο, πολύ καλή η κατασκευή σου! Η οθόνη, όλα τα λεφτά!
Γιατί δε φτιάχνεις μόνος σου bezel για την οθόνη; Ένα κομμάτι πλέξιγκλας λεπτό, (στην ανάγκη και θήκη απο cd case κάνει, αν μπορείς να το κόψεις ίσια) μαρκάρεις με σελοτέιπ εσωτερικά αφήνοντας ένα περίγραμμα και βάφεις με ανεξίτηλο μαρκαδόρο ή πλάνκο. Το βαμμένο περίγραμμα, θα κρύψει τις ατέλειες απο το κόψιμο του κουτιού.
Το αποτέλεσμα είναι πολύ καλό, και για homemade κατασκευές είναι μια καλή και οικονομική λύση.

----------

manolena (11-04-16)

----------


## leosedf

https://www.facebook.com/mar54625/posts/957603490955815

----------

manolena (11-04-16)

----------


## manolena

Εντάξει, το βρήκα. Κλασέρ πλαστικό με επιφάνεια ίδια με membrane touch, το χρώμα είναι λίγο μάπα, αλλά αυτό βρήκα μπροστά μου εδώ που είμαι. Καλούτσικο φαίνεται όμως.

----------


## thomasdriver

Ότι και να πώ θα είναι λίγο μπροστά  σε αυτήν την όμορφη κατασκευή. Μπράβο Μάνο!!!!! :Thumbup:

----------

manolena (12-04-16)

----------


## SeAfasia

μια χαρά χρώμα.... :Biggrin: 
κάνει αvτίθεση με την lcd...

----------


## manolena

...και επειδή έχει σκουλήκια ο πισινός μου, φτιάχνω τώρα μια πιο light έκδοση με arduino Nano και οθόνη LCD 4x20 για να μην αραχνιάζω.

----------


## SeAfasia

> ...και επειδή έχει σκουλήκια ο πισινός μου, φτιάχνω τώρα μια πιο light έκδοση με arduino Nano και οθόνη LCD 4x20 για να μην αραχνιάζω.



να το δούμε και αυτό παρακαλώ.... :Biggrin:

----------


## navar

και κοίτα να δείς που μου κάθεται μια 4χ20 και 2 νανοι !!!!

----------


## manolena

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vrJ8...ature=youtu.be





Αυτό είναι το δείγμα.

----------


## manolena

Επεξηγήσεις:

----------


## SeAfasia

μια χαρά,θα μπεί σε κουτάκι αυτό επίσης;
τι τρώτε νηστίμο;Ζηλεύω!!!

----------


## manolena

Για αυτό δεν έχω χρόνο, ούτε κουτί. Το σχηματικό θα το ανεβάσω πιο μετά, θα κοιτάξω να φτιάξω και μια πλακέτα και όποιος γουστάρει το φτιάχνει, είναι πολύ εύκολο.
Αλλιώς θα μαζέψω κολλητήρια εδώ που δεν θα χωρώ να στρίψω. Ένα φτάνει.

----------


## manolena

> μια χαρά,θα μπεί σε κουτάκι αυτό επίσης;
> τι τρώτε νηστίμο;Ζηλεύω!!!



Πω πω, ακούγονται και τα λεβεντόπαιδα απο μέσα!!!! Δεν το πήρα χαμπάρι....

----------


## SeAfasia

> Πω πω, ακούγονται και τα λεβεντόπαιδα απο μέσα!!!! Δεν το πήρα χαμπάρι....



το καλύτερο,η φυσικότητα μετράει...το σχηματικό θα το δώσεις;
ευχαριστώ

----------


## manolena

Εννοείται, λίγες μετατροπές θέλει απο το προηγούμενο να κάνω και θα  το βρείτε μαζί 
με τον κώδικα στο Github.

----------


## manolena

Λοιπόν, κολλητήρι με Arduino Nano και σειριακή οθόνη 4x20 χαρακτήρων, μόνο για κολλητήρια με PTC αισθητήρα:

 το σχηματικό (απο κάτω το .pdf)

 η πλακέτα (απο κάτω τα gerber files)

...και ο κώδικας σε .zip

----------

alfadex (22-04-16), 

Fire Doger (14-04-16), 

gethag (18-04-16), 

giannopoulos.stavros (14-04-16), 

giapap (14-04-16), 

kioan (14-04-16), 

lepouras (15-04-16), 

SeAfasia (14-04-16), 

SV2HIA (14-04-16)

----------


## moutoulos

Βρε Μάνο ... οτι και να πω είναι λίγο !!!.

----------

manolena (18-04-16)

----------


## manolena

Καινούρια updates για την απλούστερη έκδοση με την οθόνη 4x20 LCD , κώδικας και φωτογραφίες εδώ:

*https://github.com/manolena/DIY-Sold...-Nano-4x20-LCD*

----------


## navar

Μάνο καλημέρα , δουλέυουν και τα κινέζικα στελέχη 907Α , οι κλασικοί κλώνοι ;

ΥΓ:3000 μυνηματα , τι στον μπιπ εχω γραψει παναγία μου όλο αυτόν τον καιρό !!!!!!!

----------

picdev (20-04-16)

----------


## picdev

...........

----------


## manolena

Καλημέρα Κωνσταντίνε,

Δουλεύουν οι κλώνοι ικανοποιητικά απο άποψης αισθησης αλλά έχουν θέμα στη θερμοκρασία: όταν ρυθμιστούν σε ψηλές θερμοκρασίες άνω των 350 βαθμών, 
το πλαστικό στέλεχος στη βάση του θερμαντικού αρχίζει και μαλακώνει (!). Αν σκεφτείς οτι κοστίζουν γύρω στα 5€, παίρνεις ό,τι πληρώνεις, δηλαδή τα @#$% σου.

----------


## manolena

Άκη, ένα Epopsis cafe ξέρω στο Χαϊδάρι μόνο...  :Wink: 
Για τι ακριβώς μιλάμε;

----------

picdev (20-04-16)

----------


## picdev

..,........

----------

manolena (20-04-16)

----------


## navar

> Καλημέρα Κωνσταντίνε,
> 
> Δουλεύουν οι κλώνοι ικανοποιητικά απο άποψης αισθησης αλλά έχουν θέμα στη θερμοκρασία: όταν ρυθμιστούν σε ψηλές θερμοκρασίες άνω των 350 βαθμών, 
> το πλαστικό στέλεχος στη βάση του θερμαντικού αρχίζει και μαλακώνει (!). Αν σκεφτείς οτι κοστίζουν γύρω στα 5€, παίρνεις ό,τι πληρώνεις, δηλαδή τα @#$% σου.



εχει και καλύτερους κλώνους , εναν που δουλέυω τώρα , τον πάω 380 μόνιμα για ώρες και δεν χαμπαριάζει !
πάντως ναί και μένα μου εχει πεταχτει το μεταλλο και εμεινα με το πλαστικό στο χέρι...

Μανο δουλέυει και με την οθόνη την 4χ20 ? μιας και εχω μια να κάθετε !!!!

----------


## kioan

> Αν σκεφτείς οτι κοστίζουν γύρω στα 5€, παίρνεις ό,τι πληρώνεις...



Και πολλά λες... με τόσα λεφτά περίπου παίρνεις 2 στελέχη  :Rolleyes: 

Δείτε και τη σχετική συζήτηση στο eevblog με τις διαφορές του αυθεντικού 907 με το κινέζικο μαϊμουδάκι.

----------


## manolena

> Μανο δουλέυει και με την οθόνη την 4χ20 ? μιας και εχω μια να κάθετε !!!!



Δουλεύει μια χαρά, αλλά επειδή είναι ο Nano και για οικονομία pins, χρειάζεται να είναι σειριακή η οθόνη με το PCF8574 για παράδειγμα.

----------


## navar

> Δουλεύει μια χαρά, αλλά επειδή είναι ο Nano και για οικονομία pins, χρειάζεται να είναι σειριακή η οθόνη με το PCF8574 για παράδειγμα.



θα δώ τι οθόνη έχω και αναλογος θα προχωρήσω η όχι , ευχαριστώ πολύ Μάνο !!!

----------


## manolena

http://www.ebay.com/itm/5PCS-IIC-I2C...IAAOxycmBSw6yJ

Για οποιαδήποτε παράλληλη οθόνη, μετατροπέας σε σειριακό I2C

----------


## navar

> http://www.ebay.com/itm/5PCS-IIC-I2C...IAAOxycmBSw6yJ
> 
> Για οποιαδήποτε παράλληλη οθόνη, μετατροπέας σε σειριακό I2C



εντάξει τώρα κατάλαβα τι εννοούσες ακριβώς , εχω και ανταπτορα σε σειριακό πάντως , θα το βρώ καί δαύτο !

----------


## SeAfasia

> Καλημέρα Κωνσταντίνε,
> 
> Δουλεύουν οι κλώνοι ικανοποιητικά απο άποψης αισθησης αλλά έχουν θέμα στη θερμοκρασία: όταν ρυθμιστούν σε ψηλές θερμοκρασίες άνω των 350 βαθμών, 
> το πλαστικό στέλεχος στη βάση του θερμαντικού αρχίζει και μαλακώνει (!). Αν σκεφτείς οτι κοστίζουν γύρω στα 5€, παίρνεις ό,τι πληρώνεις, δηλαδή τα @#$% σου.



 :hahahha:  :hahahha: 

καλό....
το sms το είδες; :Biggrin:

----------


## Spirtos

> Ναι, τελικά έτσι είναι, με έναν κόφτη ξεμπερδεύεις. Αυτό που βλέπω να γίνεται όμως χωρίς έξτρα χρέωση είναι στο *http://dirtypcbs.com/index.php*
> Αν πάς στα projects (PCB store, π.χ. *http://dirtypcbs.com/order_images/4a...3-1424_top.png*), θα δείς πολλές σχεδιάσεις 
> με πολλαπλές διαφορετικές πλακέτες μέσα. Και δεν είδα πουθενά ψιλά γράμματα για αυτό.



Επειδη ετυχε η περιπτωση που το ψαχνω για να φτιαξω πακετο σχεδιακια, αναφερουν ρητα το εξης
*Please note: only one separate design is allowed in each order. Panelized designs are OK for 2 layer boards only! Separate, non-connected boards will be refused by the board house!


*Αλλα δεν εχω δουλεψει μαζι τους, οποτε δεν εχω αποψη...*.

Υ.Γ. πολυ καλη δουλεια ο σταθμος σου 😊*

----------

manolena (22-04-16)

----------


## manolena

> καλό....





Για 10 πλακέτες με δωρεάν αποστολή Ελλάδα, αυτοί δίνουν 28€ σε διάσταση 99mm x 54mm

----------


## SeAfasia

> Για 10 πλακέτες με δωρεάν αποστολή Ελλάδα, αυτοί δίνουν 28€ σε διάσταση 99mm x 54mm



μια χαρά είναι.....28 δολλάρια που σημαίνει 28.00 USD=24.8054 EUR με σημερινή μετατροπή...

----------


## manolena

Σωστά, 28$ είναι, ~25€ ισοτιμία.

----------


## SeAfasia

> Σωστά, 28$ είναι, ~25€ ισοτιμία.



τα χρώματα solder mask μεσα στην τιμή.....

----------


## lepouras

Μάνο θα έχουμε καμία παραγωγή? θα με ενδιέφερε μια........

----------


## SeAfasia

> Μάνο θα έχουμε καμία παραγωγή? θα με ενδιέφερε μια........



θα στείλω εγώ από την εβδομάδα που μας έρχεται..

----------


## lepouras

> θα στείλω εγώ από την εβδομάδα που μας έρχεται..




τη θα στείλεις?

----------


## SeAfasia

> τη θα στείλεις?



τα gerbers για παραγωγή,10 κομμάτια 1.6 Thickness σε blue solder mask.... :Biggrin: 
Περιμένω update στα αρχεία gerbers που αφορούν το τρυπολόγιο κτλπ... :Biggrin: 
Κοιτάω να μαζέψω τα υλικά προς το παρόν,βασικά μου λείπουν το κολλητήτι και τα παρελκόμενα του,κουτί και η 4χ20 οθόνη..

----------


## manolena

http://www.ebay.com/itm/907F-60W-75W...8AAOSwe-FU-CRl

----------


## manolena

> Μάνο θα έχουμε καμία παραγωγή? θα με ενδιέφερε μια........



Γιάννη, 

δεν έχω κάποιο προσωπικό όφελος απο αυτό όλο, είναι ελεύθερα τα πάντα. Αν εννοείς παραγγελίες για πλακέτα, υλικά, νομίζω πως ο Κώστας έχει κάποιο
σχέδιο για αυτό όλο (...για να σου πω και την αλήθεια ψιλομαδήθηκα με το προηγούμενο version με την TFT...)

----------


## lepouras

να σου πω. με την TFT λιγουρευόμουν. αλλά Α)δεν το έχω με τους προγραμματισμούς και Β) πόσο έφτασε το κόστος? δεν μιλάω για κουτί ή για κολλητήρι η για το τροφοδοτικό. καθαρά η πλακέτα με την οθόνη.

----------


## manolena

Με τον προγραμματισμό μην σε ανησυχεί, εδώ είμαστε. Για τα κόστη του πρωτοτύπου θα σου πω ακριβώς αργότερα λόγω μιας υποχρέωσης, αλλά υπολογίζω να φτιάξω μια δεύτερη ώστε να πέσουν οι διαστάσεις κάτω απο 10x10cm
για να βγεί πολύ φθηνή.

----------


## Fire Doger

Μια σημείωση για την tft για όσους επιθυμούν να το κατασκευάσουν είναι να προσέξουν να έχει τον συγκεκριμένο driver (αν δεν μπορούν να κάνουν τις αλλαγές για να δουλέψει η άλλη οθόνη).
Εγώ έχω μία ίδια εμφανισιακά από τον ίδιο κατασκευαστή με διαφορετικό drive και έφαγα 2 μέρες να βρω βιβλιοθήκη.
Αν παιχτεί καμία παραγγελία πλακετών ενημερώστε ε  :Wink:

----------


## manolena

Α, βρε Στέφανε, δε ρώταγες πρώτα... Εγώ να δεις τι μεροκάματα έφαγα για να το βρώ...

----------


## SeAfasia

> http://www.ebay.com/itm/907F-60W-75W...8AAOSwe-FU-CRl



Μάνο,
ο connector του κλώνου χακο από που;

----------


## manolena

Κωστή, είμαι εξω με το τηλέφωνο, θα σου πω λίγο αργότερα, ΟΚ;

----------


## SeAfasia

> Κωστή, είμαι εξω με το τηλέφωνο, θα σου πω λίγο αργότερα, ΟΚ;



ναι,όποτε μπορείς και αν θυμάσαι τα πιο δύσκολα υλικά που θα χρειαστώ πλην του κλώνου hakko που είπαμε... :Biggrin:

----------


## Fire Doger

> Μάνο,
> ο connector του κλώνου χακο από που;



Για πάνελ, κουμπώνει και σφίγγει άψογα ο κλώνος του hakko.
Κώστα τα υπόλοιπα τα έχει και στην λίστα υλικών στο GIT με τα λίνκ τους :Wink:

----------


## SeAfasia

> Για πάνελ, κουμπώνει και σφίγγει άψογα ο κλώνος του hakko.
> Κώστα τα υπόλοιπα τα έχει και στην λίστα υλικών στο GIT με τα λίνκ τους



δεν τα είδα..... :Sad:  δλδ είχα στο νου μου τα gerbers και δεν έδωσα βάση!!!

----------


## manolena

Ενημέρωση:

Προσοχή, ο κλώνος του κολλητηριού που αναφέρεται παραπάνω, διαθέτει τον προεγκατεστημένο
5pin aviation connector (female-θυληκό). Αν κάποιος προβεί στην προμήθεια connector για τη βάση,
καλόν είναι να φροντίσει να είναι ζευγάρι (male-female), γιατί υπάρχουν 2 μεγέθη στον ίδιο τύπο connector.
Έτσι, αν υπάρχει όντως διαφορά, μπορεί να αντικαταστήσει και το βύσμα στο καλώδιο του κολλητηριού.
Το κόστος έτσι κι αλλιώς είναι ευτελές.

----------


## manolena

Επειδή απο ό,τι βλέπω, υπάρχει μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον για την κατασκευή και με σκοπό τη διατήρηση του κόστους των υλικών
σε χαμηλά επίπεδα, έκανα μια αναθεώρηση στην αρχική σχεδίαση με την οθόνη TFT, ώστε να μπορεί να φοράει την απλή 2.4" -όχι το shield-, που σημαίνει οτι δεν
απαιτείται πλακέτα προσαρμογής, ούτε IDC connector και καλωδιοταινία. 

Σύνδεσμος για την απλή οθόνη με touch controller και microSD:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/240x320-3-3V...kAAOSwI-BWMzzZ

Η πλακέτα με την νέα αναθεώρηση βγαίνει σε διαστάσεις 90x97mm που σημαίνει κόστος για 10 πλακέτες 2πλής όψης με έγχρωμο soldering mask και λευκό τοπογραφικό
ανέρχεται στο *DirtyPCBs* στα 28$ ή περίπου 25€. Πολύ καλή τιμή αν σκεφτεί κανείς πως για δύο πρωτότυπες (κύρια πλακέτα και πλακέτα προσαρμογής οθόνης) 
με την προηγούμενη έκδοση στοίχισε 63€.



Συνημμένο το νέο σχηματικό.

----------

gethag (25-04-16)

----------


## lepouras

κάποιος που θα κάνει την παραγγελία πλακέτες να υπολογίζει και εμένα... Μάνο αν κατάλαβα καλά  το σχέδιο, αν επιλέξουμε από την αρχή κάποιο είδος κολλητήρι(με το είδος του θερμοστοιχείου ελέγχου που επιλέξουμε) τότε των άλλων δύο (εφόσον δεν έχουμε σκοπό να αλλάξουμε κολλητήρι)) εισόδων τα υλικά μέχρι το μικροδιακόπτη μπορούμε να τα παραλείψουμε?

είσαι θεός.......

----------


## manolena

Πολύ σωστά Γιάννη, ακριβώς έτσι. Αν δεις στο _#85_ το απόσπασμα του σχηματικού φαίνεται πολύ καθαρά και διακριτά ο ενισχυτής σήματος κάθε τύπου. Απλά παραλείπεις τα υλικά σε αυτόν (-ούς)
που δεν σε ενδιαφέρουν και το υπόλοιπο λειτουργεί.  Απλά στη θέση του dipswitch, μπαίνει ένα γεφύρωμα στον διακόπτη που χρειάζεσαι. Επαναλαμβάνω πως δεν έχει δοκιμαστεί για αισθητήρια K-TC 
και NTC και για αυτό το λόγο επιφυλάσσομαι για το αποτέλεσμα. Σε PTC πάει μια χαρά.



Σ.Σ.: Τίποτα δεν είμαι...

----------


## navar

καπου χάθηκα στο θέμα !
οι πλακέτες που μάλλον θα κατασκευαστούν , σε ποιά οθόνη θα αφορούν ;
μιας και εγώ ενδιαφέρομαι !

----------


## manolena

Υπάρχουν έτοιμα τα αρχεία και για τους δύο τύπους, και με την TFT σε SPI χωρίς πλακέτα προσαρμογής (με ATMega2560 core) και με οθόνη LCD 4x20 (με Arduino Nano).
Αν υπάρχει λίγο υπομονή και θέλει και η Κυβέρνηση και πληρωθούμε (!!!), σκοπεύω να κάνω το δεύτερο σχέδιο για να το δοκιμάσω κιόλας. Οπότε θα περισέψουν άλλα
9 κομμάτια. Μόλις ετοιμαστώ, θα σας ειδοποιήσω, ξέρω σίγουρα για τον Κώστα (SeAfasia), τον Κωνσταντίνο (navar), τον Στέφανο (Fire Doger) και τον Γιάννη (lepoura) 
που όμως γουστάρει TFT. Αν ευνοηθώ, θα κάνω κάποια στιγμή και την TFT και για το χατήρι του, εκτός αν προλάβει άλλος.  :Wink:

----------


## navar

παντως και εκείνη η οθονούλα η 2,4 inches ειναι αρκετά φτηνή για να γίνει μια τόσο όμορφη κατασκευή

----------


## manolena

Είναι αλήθεια, έχει άλλη χάρη η έγχρωμη. Κάθομαι και το χαζεύω...

----------


## lepouras

για την TFT αν είναι θα σου πληρώσω εγώ το πακέτο πλακέτες με την προϋπόθεση ότι θα μου κάνεις και την παραγγελία για τα υλικά που χρειάζεται (φυσικά θα στα πληρώσω και αυτά) και τις υπόλοιπες πλακέτες να τις κάνεις ότι εσύ θέλεις. (μιας και δεν το έχω με τέτοιες παραγγελίες) άντε άλλη μια θα στην πάρω να την δώσω στον navar αλλά όταν ανέβω επάνω(για να αναγκαστεί να βρεθούμε για καφέ) :Tongue2: .

----------


## Fire Doger

Και εγώ θα προτιμούσα την lcd αφής, όχι μόνο ότι είναι όμορφη, είναι αφής κλπ κλπ αλλά περισσεύουν και πολλά πιν του μΕ για να προσθέσουμε πατσάκια.
Για παράδειγμα αισθητήρα αν το κολλητήρι είναι στην βάση, να καταγράφει στην SD πόσες ώρες λειτουργίας έχει, πόσες ώρες λειτουργίας έχει η μύτη, πολλαπλές αποθηκευμένες τιμές με ονόματα και τέτοια. Το κόστος είναι 10e παραπάνω +2e το προγραματιστίρι αλλά πιστεύω αξίζει.

----------

manolena (24-04-16)

----------


## manolena

> Και εγώ θα προτιμούσα την lcd αφής, όχι μόνο ότι είναι όμορφη, είναι αφής κλπ κλπ αλλά περισσεύουν και πολλά πιν του μΕ για να προσθέσουμε πατσάκια.
> Για παράδειγμα αισθητήρα αν το κολλητήρι είναι στην βάση, να καταγράφει στην SD πόσες ώρες λειτουργίας έχει, πόσες ώρες λειτουργίας έχει η μύτη, πολλαπλές αποθηκευμένες τιμές με ονόματα και τέτοια. Το κόστος είναι 10e παραπάνω +2e το προγραματιστίρι αλλά πιστεύω αξίζει.



 θα γίνει! Να αρχίσω να φτιάχνω μενού με touch;





> για την TFT αν είναι θα σου πληρώσω εγώ το πακέτο πλακέτες με την προϋπόθεση ότι θα μου κάνεις και την παραγγελία για τα υλικά που χρειάζεται (φυσικά θα στα πληρώσω και αυτά) και τις υπόλοιπες πλακέτες να τις κάνεις ότι εσύ θέλεις. (μιας και δεν το έχω με τέτοιες παραγγελίες) άντε άλλη μια θα στην πάρω να την δώσω στον navar αλλά όταν ανέβω επάνω(για να αναγκαστεί να βρεθούμε για καφέ).



Τίποτε δεν θα πληρώσεις για πλακέτες, σταμάτα! Διεύθυνση θα μου πείς να 'ρθούνε! Για τα υλικά, θα δώ τι έχω και τα υπόλοιπα εσύ (οθόνη, mosfet, κολλητήρι και κάτι άλλα, ψιλά).

----------


## lepouras

> Τίποτε δεν θα πληρώσεις για πλακέτες, σταμάτα! Διεύθυνση θα μου πείς να 'ρθούνε! Για τα υλικά, θα δώ τι έχω και τα υπόλοιπα εσύ (οθόνη, mosfet, κολλητήρι και κάτι άλλα, ψιλά).



τη διευθύνσεις και ^%&.  εγώ θα έρθω και τουλάχιστον θα κεράσω καφέ( η μπύρα με τα συνοδευτικά).

----------


## Fire Doger

Μάνο, τα χρώματα για την οθόνη πως τα υπολογίζεις?
Είδα ότι είχες μόνο μερικά βασικά.
Εγώ έφτιαξα ένα προγραμματάκι να κάνει τους υπολογισμούς από 24bit σε 16bit. Και αφού γίναμε github friendly :Tongue2:  (*Github*)

----------


## manolena

Το θέμα είναι μην πάμε σε gay-friendly!!!!!!!!

Το θέμα με τα χρώματα Στέφανε έχει πίκρα μεγάλη... Αυτή η κωλο-οθόνη έχει τον ILI9341 και μέχρι να καταλάβω πως δουλεύει, είδα κι έπαθα. Με λίγα λόγια, το χρώμα που θες,
το δείχνει negative, δηλαδή για παράδειγμα, αν φτιάξεις ένα bitmap 320x240 θα πρέπει να το κάνεις inverted color για να δείξει σωστά.
Για να επιλέξω απλά ένα χρώμα, χρησιμοποιώ την κωδικοποίηση 565 αλλά με inverted RGB. Δες εδώ:

http://www.rinkydinkelectronics.com/calc_rgb565.php

Αν για παράδειγμα θέλω μαύρο, βάζω *tft.color565(255,255,255)*, όπου κατά σειρά είναι R=255, G=255, B=255
Κανονικά είναι R=0, G=0, B=0 για μαύρο όμως.

Λοιπόν είναι τέλειο το πρόγραμμα, έτσι και το έφτιαχνες να μετατρέπει inverted τις τιμές που του βάζεις, θα σε ευγνωμονούσε όλη η ανθρωπότητα!!!!!!!!

----------


## SProg

Τι ελεγκτη εβαλες Μανο;Μου φαινεται η ψιλο-'παιζοθν' οι τιμες μεχρι να φτασει την επιθυμητη;

----------


## manolena

Τον 2560 (υπερβολή, αλλά στο μέλλον μπορεί να κάνει περισσότερα). Πράγματι, το "παίξιμο" είναι θέμα δειγματοληψίας στην αναλογική είσοδο, θέμα ολοκλήρωσης των δειγμάτων και καλύτερης ρύθμισης του PID.
Θέλει κάποια βελτίωση αλλά έχει ικανοποιητική τελική λειτουργία.

----------


## SProg

Ποσα δειγματα-μετρησεις παιρνεις για να μειωσεις το σφαλμα;Γενικα δεν θες ταχυτητα οποτε μπορεις να συλλεγεις δεκαδες μετρησεις και να παιρνεις το μεσο όρο ή και να διαγραφεις μετρησεις που ξεφευγουν αρκετα.


Λεπτομερειες αλλα εισαι μερακλης και σου αρεσουν κατι τετοια  :Very Happy:  Εγω θα πετουσα και εναν εξωτερικο ADC , εαν εβρισκα φθηνο..

http://forums.adafruit.com/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=15744


Και απο το : http://www.atmel.com/Images/doc2559.pdf


The input impedance to VCC and GND is typically 100 Mβ¦. Together with the outputimpedance of the signal source, this creates a voltage divider. The signal sourceshould therefore have sufficiently low output impedance to get correct conversionresults.

----------


## SeAfasia

*οπότε ακυρώνω τα gerbers για το arduino nano και θα στείλω τα gerbers που αφορούν το pcb στη δεύτερη version με την TFT του Μάνου,οκ;*

----------


## manolena

```
int getTemperature()
{  
  analogWrite(PWMpin, 0);		//switch off heater
  delay(DELAY_MEASURE);			//wait for some time (to get low pass filter in steady state)
  
  total = total - readings[readIndex];
  readings[readIndex] = analogRead(TEMPin);
  total = total + readings[readIndex];
  readIndex = readIndex + 1;


  if (readIndex >= numReadings) 
  {
    readIndex = 0;
  }
  adcValue = total / numReadings;
  analogWrite(PWMpin, pwm);	//switch heater back to last value
  #if defined DEBUG_SER  
  Serial.print("ADC="); Serial.println(adcValue);
  Serial.print("Tip="); Serial.println(round(((float) adcValue)*ADC_TO_TEMP_GAIN+ADC_TO_TEMP_OFFSET));  
  Serial.print("Encoder="); Serial.println(encoderPos);
  
#endif 
  return round(((float) adcValue)*ADC_TO_TEMP_GAIN+ADC_TO_TEMP_OFFSET); //apply linear conversion to actual temperature
}
```


int numReadings = 30;

Μετράει 3 φορές στο main loop αλλά δεν έχω μετρήσει χρόνο βρόχου. Για να είμαι ειλικρινής, έφαγα πολλές ώρες για να βρώ τρόπους
μέτρησης αναλογικού σήματος και για βελτίωση σφάλματος αλλά το άφησα εδώ που είναι τώρα.

----------


## manolena

> *οπότε ακυρώνω τα gerbers για το arduino nano και θα στείλω τα gerbers που αφορούν το pcb στη δεύτερη version με την TFT του Μάνου,οκ;*



Ρε θηρίο, είχες προλάβει να τα στείλεις;

----------


## SeAfasia

> Ρε θηρίο, είχες προλάβει να τα στείλεις;



στο τσακ,οπότε πάμε με τη tft Μάνο... :Biggrin:

----------


## navar

> στο τσακ,οπότε πάμε με τη tft Μάνο...



ΟΛΕ ΟΛΕ ΟΛΕ ΟΛΕ ΟΛΕ !!!!

το μόνο κακό είναι οτι ετσι δεν γλυτώνω τον lepoura αλλα θα το υποστώ !

----------


## lepouras

> ΟΛΕ ΟΛΕ ΟΛΕ ΟΛΕ ΟΛΕ !!!!
> 
> το μόνο κακό είναι οτι ετσι δεν γλυτώνω τον lepoura αλλα θα το υποστώ !



χμμμμμμμμμμ επειδή είσαι παλιό χαρακτήρας θα σου την δώσω στον δεύτερο καφέ για να μάθεις........ με χάπια θα τον πίνεις  :Lol:

----------


## SeAfasia

*Κάπου χάθηκα,*
εγώ θα στείλω τα gerbers με τη version arduino nano ή την version με την tft screen; :Sad:

----------


## manolena

Κώστα, κάνε τον αρχικό σου σχεδιασμό για τον Nano κι εγω θα στείλω τα αρχεία με το δεύτερο TFT για να μην μπερδευτούμε. 
Σύμφωνοι;

----------


## SeAfasia

> Κώστα, κάνε τον αρχικό σου σχεδιασμό για τον Nano κι εγω θα στείλω τα αρχεία με το δεύτερο TFT για να μην μπερδευτούμε. 
> Σύμφωνοι;



Οκ Μάνο αύριο θα φύγουνε....τα κάνω zip όπως τα ανέβασες... :Biggrin: 
Θέλω μια από τη version με την tft.... :Biggrin:

----------


## manolena

Εννοείται αυτό...  :Wink: 

Καλη επιτυχία, περιμένω να μου πεις εντυπώσεις για να διώξω τα άλλα.

----------


## SeAfasia

> http://www.ebay.com/itm/907F-60W-75W...8AAOSwe-FU-CRl



Mάνο μια τελευταία ερώτηση,
το συγκεκριμένο zip το στέλνω στο dirtypcb ως έχει έτσι;
Ξεζιπάροντας το περιέχεις και τα επιμέρους altium designer αρχεία πλην των 12 gerbers(που αφορούν τα μηχανικά επίπεδα) files δλδ των CAMtastic αρχείων....
 :Biggrin:

----------


## Fire Doger

> Το θέμα είναι μην πάμε σε gay-friendly!!!!!!!!
> 
> Το θέμα με τα χρώματα Στέφανε έχει πίκρα μεγάλη... Αυτή η κωλο-οθόνη έχει τον ILI9341 και μέχρι να καταλάβω πως δουλεύει, είδα κι έπαθα. Με λίγα λόγια, το χρώμα που θες,
> το δείχνει negative, δηλαδή για παράδειγμα, αν φτιάξεις ένα bitmap 320x240 θα πρέπει να το κάνεις inverted color για να δείξει σωστά.
> Για να επιλέξω απλά ένα χρώμα, χρησιμοποιώ την κωδικοποίηση 565 αλλά με inverted RGB. Δες εδώ:
> 
> http://www.rinkydinkelectronics.com/calc_rgb565.php
> 
> Αν για παράδειγμα θέλω μαύρο, βάζω *tft.color565(255,255,255)*, όπου κατά σειρά είναι R=255, G=255, B=255
> ...



Have fun  :Wink:   (Git)

----------

manolena (25-04-16)

----------


## manolena

Στέφανε, τι να πω τώρα; 

Δεν ξέρω τι να πω, αλήθεια!!!!! Είναι τέλειο, πόσο μπελά γλίτωσα! Επιλογή χρώματος απο την παλέτα, αντιγραφή normal RGB 565, επικόλληση στο πεδίο κάτω και τα R,G,B ακριβώς!!!!
Πω, δεν ξέρω τι να πω, αλήθεια!!!

+1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000  0000000000000

----------

Fire Doger (25-04-16)

----------


## Fire Doger

> Στέφανε, τι να πω τώρα; 
> 
> Δεν ξέρω τι να πω, αλήθεια!!!!! Είναι τέλειο, πόσο μπελά γλίτωσα! Επιλογή χρώματος απο την παλέτα, αντιγραφή normal RGB 565, επικόλληση στο πεδίο κάτω και τα R,G,B ακριβώς!!!!
> Πω, δεν ξέρω τι να πω, αλήθεια!!!
> 
> +1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000  0000000000000



Ευχαριστώ  :Smile: 
Θα προσπαθήσω τώρα που έχω λίγο χρόνο να βάλω και επικόλληση στα ανάποδα σε 5η μπάρα. Πάντα μου άρεσε να φτιάχνω μικροεργαλεία να με ευκολύνουν, αν έχεις κάτι παρόμοιο πες να το κάνουμε  :Wink:

----------


## manolena

> Mάνο μια τελευταία ερώτηση,
> το συγκεκριμένο zip το στέλνω στο dirtypcb ως έχει έτσι;
> Ξεζιπάροντας το περιέχεις και τα επιμέρους altium designer αρχεία πλην των 12 gerbers(που αφορούν τα μηχανικά επίπεδα) files δλδ των CAMtastic αρχείων....



Αυτοί Κώστα, επιλέγουν τα gerbers σύμφωνα με τη φόρμα που έχεις κάνει το quotation. Για παράδειγμα, σε πλακέτα με 2 layers, τοπογραφικό, μάσκα πάνω-κάτω και κοπή σε εξωτερική διάσταση, αυτοί στάνταρ
θα πάρουν τα αρχεία (κατά σειρά που στα είπα) .GTL, .GBL, GTO, .GTS, .GBS, .GM1 και για τις τρύπες το .ΤΧΤ
Τα άλλα τους είναι αδιάφορα. Τα .CAM αρχεία τα βάζω πάντα για να μπορούν να συγκρίνουν αν τα δικά τους .CAM είναι όμοια με τα δικά μου και άρα η πλακέτα σωστή.
Οπότε στέλνεις όλο το .zip και τα κανονίζουν αυτοί.

----------


## manolena

> Ευχαριστώ 
> Θα προσπαθήσω τώρα που έχω λίγο χρόνο να βάλω και επικόλληση στα ανάποδα σε 5η μπάρα. Πάντα μου άρεσε να φτιάχνω μικροεργαλεία να με ευκολύνουν, αν έχεις κάτι παρόμοιο πες να το κάνουμε



Δεν έχει και καμμιά 15αριά *Thanks* απο κάτω να στα στείλω, τι να σε κάνω...

----------


## manolena

Όλος ο φάκελος απο το Git πήγε όπως ήταν στα tools του Arduino IDE directory.

----------


## manolena

> .... με χάπια θα τον πίνεις ...



Ε, ορίστε, να περνάει και κανείς απ' έξω και ν' ακούσει αυτό... Τι θα πεί άραγε;  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## Fire Doger

> Όλος ο φάκελος απο το Git πήγε όπως ήταν στα tools του Arduino IDE directory.



Εμ βιάζεσαι και εσύ :Tongue2: 
Διέγραψέ τον τώρα.


*Τα αρχεία δεν χρειάζονται, απλώς τα έβαλα αν κάποιος θέλει να το κάνει build μόνος του επειδή δεν του αρέσουν τα exe ή κάτι τέτοιο. Stand alone είναι το εκτελέσιμο

----------

manolena (25-04-16)

----------


## leosedf

Κλείδωσε το με execryptor και πούλα το στον manolena και σε όποιον θέλει  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## manolena

// SMD Soldering Station with AVR v1.5


// (c) 2016 Manos Mar <manolena2001@gmail.com>, https://manolena.wordpress.com/2015/...tion-with-avr/


// (c) 2014 Martin Kumm http://www.martin-kumm.de/wiki/doku....Solderstation/


// (c) 2014 MatthiasW  https://debugginglab.wordpress.com/2...ering-station/


// (c) 2016 FireDeveloper https://github.com/FireDeveloper : Special thanks to Stefanos for his RGB MultyBit Calculator



Στο τελευταίο version θα αναφέρεται έτσι.





> Κλείδωσε το με execryptor και πούλα το στον manolena και σε όποιον θέλει



Όσο όσο, απο τον μπελά που με γλίτωσε...

----------


## leosedf

Δεν είναι θέμα κόστους, το καλύτερο θα ήταν να κοστίζει 10 σέντ και απλά να κάνει όσο πιο δύσκολη γίνεται τη διαδικασία πληρωμής (ταχυδρομική επιταγή κλπ) και αργή, για σπάσιμο μόνο αχαχαχαχ  :Lol:

----------


## manolena

Έτσι, έτσι, βάλε κι άλλον πόνο εσύ ο απο πάνω, να πονέσει κι άλλο!

----------


## Fire Doger

Έβγαλε ένα μικρό bug στο τελευταίο update, τα μεταφράζει όλα στα μέγιστα δυνατά RGB, όταν το φτιάξω θα ανέβει η καινούρια έκδοση κλειδωμένη με dongle και παραλαβή μόνο από Θεσσαλονίκη :Tongue2: 

Το dongle δωρεάν στα μέλη του Φόρουμ :Biggrin:

----------


## SProg

Εαν εχει κερδος πανω απο 5eu να αφιερωσω ενα απογευμα να το κανω copy και εφαρμογη στο Android  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## manolena

Γιάννη (Λέπουρα), (όπως Λιάκο Μπουρνόβα):

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mega2560-COR...cAAOSwh-1W5-Ja

----------


## lepouras

καλά είσαι άπαιχτος. εδώ να σε δώσω και να πω στα παλικάρια ότι συναντηθήκαμε σήμερα και μου έδωσες την δεύτερη πλακέτα και οθόνη και όλα τα εξαρτήματα. και δεν φτάνει που δεν δέχτηκες να σου πληρώσω έστω τα υλικά αλλά κέρασες και τον καφέ. αν και αρχικά περίμενα να δω κάναν κακομούτσουνο σαν τον Κωνσταντίνο  :Rolleyes: τελικά συνάντησα έναν καταπληκτικό άνθρωπο που χαίρομε να είμαι στο φόρουμ που γράφει. φυσικά στην φιλάω εκεί που δεν το περιμένεις για αυτό που έκανες. αλλά θα σε αφήσω με την απορία για να μάθεις.... σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για την προσφορά σου, και για αυτά που μου έδωσες και για αυτά που δίνεις εδώ απλόχερα και αφιλοκερδώς εδώ μέσα.. να είσαι πάντα καλά.
α ενημερωτικά είναι ανθεκτικός τύπος παιδιά αφού με άντεξε για 3+ ώρες να τον πρήζω. οπότε βαράτε ελεύθερα... :hahahha: 
(σε έσκισα........ :Tongue2: ) τώρα είναι η σειρά κάποιου άλλου να τον χώσω για αυτό..(Άκη ακούς?) :Lol: 
Μάνο είσαι θεός...

----------


## giannhs07g

Καλησπερα θα με ενδιέφερε και εμένα η κατασκευή αυτού του σταθμου. 
Αν κάνετε παραγγελία για πλακέτες η για τα υλικα να με υπολογοζεται και εμενα σας παρακαλω.

----------


## manolena

Δεν ξέρω ειλικρινά τι μπορώ να πω... Γνώρισα λοιπόν το Γιάννη σήμερα, έναν κοντούλη, καχεκτικό (!!!!!!) τύπο (χαχαχαχαααααααα) και οι εντυπώσεις μου είναι οι εξής:

Αυτά που λέει κατ' αρχήν είναι υπερβολές. Εγώ ένας τύπος απ' το σωρό είμαι, έτσι έχω μάθει να κάνω, έτσι κάνω κι έτσι θα κάνω πάντα ("...ο ηλίθιος", λένε πολλοί...).
Μου φαίνεται εντελώς φυσιολογικό, όσο κι αν είναι παράξενο για πολλούς. Νιώθω πως το να βοηθήσω κάποιον (-ους) με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο, είναι κάτι που δεν το 
προσπαθώ, γίνεται μόνο του. Ο Γιάννης, είναι ένας άνθρωπος που κάνει εντύπωση απο την πρώτη στιγμή με τον αυθόρμητο, αυθεντικό, χωρίς πίεση τρόπο του για
όλα όσα απασχολούν έναν καθημερινό άνθρωπο με τα προβλήματά του σε όλα τα επίπεδα. Όσοι τον ξέρουμε (πια) νομίζω το βλέπουμε. Τώρα για μερικά καφριλίκια που άκουσα,
κάτι πειράγματα και κάτι τέτοια, ε, μικρό  παιδί είναι, τον πειράζουνε και οι άλλοι, τι να κάνει...  :Wink: 

Εγώ ευχαριστώ πολύ για την παρέα, ήταν 3 πάρα πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες ώρες νομίζω. Όσο για τα υπόλοιπα, δεν υπάρχει κανένα θέμα, δεν έγινε και κάτι σημαντικό.
Καλή δύναμη μόνο σε αυτό που κάνεις (με το πράσινο, εμετί χρώμα στο όνομα). Χαχαχαααα!

----------


## lepouras

> Καλή δύναμη μόνο σε αυτό που κάνεις (με το πράσινο, εμετί χρώμα στο όνομα). Χαχαχαααα!



καλά. αυτό που το βάζεις? τα άλλα ρεμάλια πήρανε την κοκκινάδα και ξεράσανε το παλιό τους επάνω μου. τη περιμένεις από τέτοια ρεμάλια... :Lol: 
για τα υπόλοιπα δεν σχολιάζω γιατί δεν θα σε πιστέψουν τα άλλα ρεμάλια που με έχουν γνωρίσει :hahahha:

----------


## leosedf

Καλά εντάξει το πήραμε χαμπάρι ότι ερωτευθήκατε αλλά μη μας δώσετε και σκηνές από αντρικό πορνό και δεν μπορούμε να κοιμηθούμε το βράδυ.

----------


## lepouras

καλά. άλλα μου λες στο ΠΜ. ζητάς φωτογραφίες και βρόμικες λεπτομέρειες. έλα πες την αλήθεια. ζηλεύεις. αλλά μην ανησυχείς. θα σε φτιάξω αργότερα. θα έχεις δουλειά για κάνα μήνα μετά. :Lol:

----------


## leosedf

Δε ζηλεύω, αλλά τι ρουφιάνο σε έχω εκεί?
Έχεις αντιπροσωπεία για Αθήνα και πέριξ στην κατασκοπία.

Μην ξεχνάς να κρατάς αρχείο εικόνας και διευθύνσεις τηλέφωνα κλπ από αυτούς που συναντάς αν γίνει κάτι να στείλω το μεγάλο όπλο.

----------


## manolena

Εγώ ήδη πήγα σε συμβολαιογράφο και κατέθεσα φλασάκι με φωτογραφίες για να είμαστε και καλυμμένοι άμα γίνει τίποτα.

----------


## manolena

> Καλά εντάξει το πήραμε χαμπάρι ότι ερωτευθήκατε αλλά μη μας δώσετε και σκηνές από αντρικό πορνό και δεν μπορούμε να κοιμηθούμε το βράδυ.



Μπαααααα... Με τη γκαρσόνα την καφετζού μάλλον.

----------


## lepouras

αρχίζω να ανησυχώ. έχω βρεθεί ανάμεσα σε δύο που έχουν μαζέψει κάργα υλικό και τελικά θα την πληρώσω εγώ την νύφη..............................................  ....δεν γμησ θα γίνω εγώ νύφη  να με πληρώσουν άλλοι :Lol:

----------


## 744

Αν είναι να σου βγει το όνομα, ας μείνει και κάτι στο ... ταμείο. Σωστό σε βραΌ°σκω!

----------


## SeAfasia

> Αυτοί Κώστα, επιλέγουν τα gerbers σύμφωνα με τη φόρμα που έχεις κάνει το quotation. Για παράδειγμα, σε πλακέτα με 2 layers, τοπογραφικό, μάσκα πάνω-κάτω και κοπή σε εξωτερική διάσταση, αυτοί στάνταρ
> θα πάρουν τα αρχεία (κατά σειρά που στα είπα) .GTL, .GBL, GTO, .GTS, .GBS, .GM1 και για τις τρύπες το .ΤΧΤ
> Τα άλλα τους είναι αδιάφορα. Τα .CAM αρχεία τα βάζω πάντα για να μπορούν να συγκρίνουν αν τα δικά τους .CAM είναι όμοια με τα δικά μου και άρα η πλακέτα σωστή.
> Οπότε στέλνεις όλο το .zip και τα κανονίζουν αυτοί.



ευχαριστώ,αύριο εκτός απροόπτου(capital controls) στέλνονται στο dirtypcb.... :Biggrin:

----------


## moutoulos

> ... στην φιλάω εκεί που δεν το περιμένεις
> (σε έσκισα ......) 
> 
> τώρα είναι η σειρά κάποιου άλλου να τον χώσω
> 
> Μάνο είσαι θεός...







> ... αυτό που το βάζεις?







> ... το πήραμε χαμπάρι ότι ερωτευθήκατε αλλά μη μας δώσετε και σκηνές από αντρικό πορνό







> ... φωτογραφίες και βρόμικες λεπτομέρειες







> ... φλασάκι με φωτογραφίες ...



 Δεν ξέρω τι να πω ...  :Blushing: 



 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## lepouras

> Δεν ξέρω τι να πω ...



τώρα έτσι που το παρουσίασες έχεις ένα δίκιο. μάλλον πρέπει να αλλάξουμε και την αρχική σελίδα.......


το έχουμε πηδήξει το θέμα και θα μας μπανάρει κάνας διαχειριστής................. :Lol:

----------


## navar

το μ@μησ@τε το θέμα του ανθρώπου γαιδούρια !!!

Μανο δεν βλέπω καμία αναφορά στο μπουγατσομάχαιρο !

----------


## finos

> το έχουμε πηδήξει το θέμα και θα μας μπανάρει κάνας διαχειριστής.................



(το βλεπω το ban να ερχετε ) 
ρε π@ρτουζα το κανε το θεμα  :hahahha:

----------


## manolena

Δεν δίνω σημασία σε κάτι τέτοια. Βαράτε κατά βούληση.  :Wink:

----------


## SeAfasia

> Δεν δίνω σημασία σε κάτι τέτοια. Βαράτε κατά βούληση.



 :Επιθετικός:  :Επιθετικός:  :Help:

----------


## manolena

> (   ban   )  @



,     .-

----------


## Panoss

:




> 







> ...





3 ...  ...

----------


## finos

> ,     .-



      ;  :Blushing:  :Blush:  :Sad:

----------


## manolena

,   , ,         , .  .

----------


## finos

" "      ptc ntc  
2                smd ;

----------


## manolena

> __ , _ , , _       , . ** .







> ...   ...



*.*





> ... ** **   ... 
> **  " "      ptc ntc  
> 2    ** ...



* .*





> ...     ptc ntc ...



 ;   ;  . **.





> ...      smd ;...



  . *.

  3 ,      ,   ,  .      .
          .*

----------


## finos

ptc ntc     ;    





> _...      smd ;..._
>   . *.*



      smd

----------


## manolena

,                  

*PTC soldering iron sensing resistance
*
...   0,34     542.000 ,    :

https://www.google.gr/webhp?sourceid...ng+resistannce
http://www.zl2pd.com/SolderingStation.html

*         ,      .   .*

----------


## 744

.        (ptc-> positive temp coeficient) .

         smd    ,   ...?

----------


## SeAfasia

:
Today 26 Apr 2016 13:28: Order received "Yum yum. PCBs. FEED ME!  :Wink: "
*Today 26 Apr 2016 13:28: Problem "PCB #20035: Board outline not found in GML/GBR/GKO file. "*
   ;

----------


## manolena

> Μάνο έχω θέμα εδώ:
> Today 26 Apr 2016 13:28: Order received "Yum yum. PCBs. FEED ME! "
> *Today 26 Apr 2016 13:28: Problem "PCB #20035: Board outline not found in GML/GBR/GKO file. "*
> τι δε κάνω σωστά;



H Dirty Boards για να καταλάβει το εξωτερικό όριο-σχήμα της πλακέτας, δηλαδή που θα κοπεί η πλακέτα απο το contour router, χρειάζεται ένα αρχείο με επέκταση .GML
Αυτό παράγεται απο το σχεδιαστικό πρόγραμμα αν επιλεγεί σαν EXTENDED GERBER exporting. Εγώ δεν το έχω επιλέξει στο CamTastic του Altium DXP σαν RS-274_X (Extended).
Πολύ απλά, άλλαξε στο αρχείο Nano_1.*GM1* την επέκταση σε Nano_1.*GML*

----------


## SeAfasia

> H Dirty Boards για να καταλάβει το εξωτερικό όριο-σχήμα της πλακέτας, δηλαδή που θα κοπεί η πλακέτα απο το contour router, χρειάζεται ένα αρχείο με επέκταση .GML
> Αυτό παράγεται απο το σχεδιαστικό πρόγραμμα αν επιλεγεί σαν EXTENDED GERBER exporting. Εγώ δεν το έχω επιλέξει στο CamTastic του Altium DXP σαν RS-274_X (Extended).
> Πολύ απλά, άλλαξε στο αρχείο Nano_1.*GM1* την επέκταση σε Nano_1.*GML*



θα το κάνω μέσω του* altium ανοίγοντας τα gerbers έτσι;*
 Μάνο ευχαριστώ... :Biggrin:

----------


## manolena

Όχι, είναι απλό: Κάνε δεξί κλίκ πάνω στο _Nano_1._*GM1* και μετά μετονομασία το GM1 σε GML. Τίποτε παραπάνω.

----------


## SeAfasia

> Όχι, είναι απλό: Κάνε δεξί κλίκ πάνω στο _Nano_1._*GM1* και μετά μετονομασία το GM1 σε GML. Τίποτε παραπάνω.



Μάνο δεν αλλάζει,μου ξαναδίνει το ίδιο σφάλμα το dirtypcbs.... :Sad: 

αυτά τα αρχεία έχω ξεζιπάρωντάς τα:

----------


## manolena

Για δες λίγο το συνημμένο:






> Μάνο δεν αλλάζει,μου ξαναδίνει το ίδιο σφάλμα το dirtypcbs....
> 
> αυτά τα αρχεία έχω ξεζιπάρωντάς τα:



Επίλεξε να φαίνονται οι επεκτάσεις.

----------

SeAfasia (27-04-16)

----------


## SeAfasia

> Για δες λίγο το συνημμένο:
> 
> 
> 
> Επίλεξε να φαίνονται οι επεκτάσεις.



δεν το είχα σαν επιλογή να φαίνονται οι extensions..... :Lol:  :Lol:  :Brick wall:  :Boo hoo!: 
το δέκτηκε κανονικά τώρα το zip....οπότε ας πάρουμε απάντηση και από την pcbway και βλέπουμε,οκ;

----------


## manolena

ΟΚ, έγινε.

----------


## SeAfasia

> ΟΚ, έγινε.



Τσάμπα άγχος....τα ξαναλέμε ......  :Bye:

----------


## manolena

> 



Καλούτσικη φαίνεται, ε;

----------


## SeAfasia

Η παραγγελία έφυγε στο εργοστάσιο pcbway,στο ποσό των 26$ δλδ *26.00 USD=22.9782 EUR* σημερινή ισοτιμία..... :Biggrin: 
Οι 10 πλακέτες σε σχέση με το dirtypcbs είναι 2$ φτηνότερες,σημαντικό είναι ότι το Pcbway δίνει χωρίς έχτρα χρέωση τη "HASL" to "ENIG surface finish,θα το δούμε όταν θα τις παραλάβω..
Βρισκόμαστε εδώ:

Μάνο ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια :Biggrin:

----------

manolena (27-04-16)

----------


## manolena

Ωραίος βρε Κώστα! Μια ερώτηση μόνο, ποιός ο τρόπος πληρωμής;

----------


## SeAfasia

> Ωραίος βρε Κώστα! Μια ερώτηση μόνο, ποιός ο τρόπος πληρωμής;



paypal και λογαριασμός εθνικής τράπεζας.......κτλπ..
αααα..έχεις πμ!!


και


ξέχασα να αναφέρω τι είναι το "HASL" to "ENIG" που προσφέρει το συγκεκριμένο εργοστάσιο:
*"HASL" to "ENIG"*

----------


## manolena

Ευτυχώς που έρχονται αργίες και Πρωτομαγιές και θα περάσουν λίγες μέρες γιατί όπως πάνε αυτοί σε κανα δυό 24ωρα θα στα στείλουν...

----------


## SeAfasia

> Ευτυχώς που έρχονται αργίες και Πρωτομαγιές και θα περάσουν λίγες μέρες γιατί όπως πάνε αυτοί σε κανα δυό 24ωρα θα στα στείλουν...



λες να τα παραλάβω την άλλη εβδομάδα; :Σκέψη: 
πάντως είναι γρήγοροι.....

----------


## lepouras

εγώ πάντως ξεκίνησα την άλλη πλακέτα που μου χάρισε ο Μάνος. δεν έχω ξανά γεμίσει ολόκληρη πλακέτα με smd και μάλιστα 0805 οπότε δείξτε λίγο επιείκεια σε ότι δείτε. αν δείτε κάτι για παρατήρηση και συμβουλή προς διόρθωση τότε παρακαλώ να μου την επισημάνετε για να βελτιωθώ.
τουλάχιστον την άλλη ( στο είπα Κώστα ότι θέλω και εγώ μία + του navar? ε στο ξανά λέω  :Lol:  ) θα την κάνω καλύτερη....

----------

manolena (27-04-16)

----------


## JOUN

Γιαννη με ενα περασμα με θερμο αερα θα ερθουν μονα στην θεση τους(για αισθητικους λογους και μονο)

----------


## thanasis 1

> δεν έχω ξανά γεμίσει ολόκληρη πλακέτα με smd και μάλιστα 0805 οπότε δείξτε λίγο επιείκεια σε ότι δείτε.



Αν δεν το εγραφες θα ελεγα οτι τα ειχε κολλησει καποιος επαγγελματιας... :Rolleyes: 
Νταξει καλα τα πηγες με αριστα το 10 σε βαζω 9. :Tongue2:

----------


## manolena

> εγώ πάντως ξεκίνησα την άλλη πλακέτα που μου χάρισε ο Μάνος. δεν έχω ξανά γεμίσει ολόκληρη πλακέτα με smd και μάλιστα 0805 οπότε δείξτε λίγο επιείκεια σε ότι δείτε. αν δείτε κάτι για παρατήρηση και συμβουλή προς διόρθωση τότε παρακαλώ να μου την επισημάνετε για να βελτιωθώ.
> τουλάχιστον την άλλη ( στο είπα Κώστα ότι θέλω και εγώ μία + του navar? ε στο ξανά λέω  ) θα την κάνω καλύτερη....



Έπιασες δουλίτσα, ε; Για αυτό εξαφανίζεσαι; 
Εγώ τώρα να σου πω την αλήθεια, τέτοιες κολλήσεις δεν κάνω. Τα σέβη μου.

EDIT: _Δ__εινόν τό γήρας, ου γάρ έρχεται μόνον... και η πρεσβυωπία επίσης._

----------


## lepouras

> Γιαννη με ενα περασμα με θερμο αερα θα ερθουν μονα στην θεση τους(για αισθητικους λογους και μονο)



Γιώργο με θερμό αέρα τα πέρασα.
 ναι έρχονται μόνα τους στην θέση του. 
αν έβλεπες τα πρώτα που προσπάθησα να βάλω με το κολλητήρι ήταν χάλια.  :Lol:  
  αρχικά ξεκίνησα να τα κάνω ένα ένα με το κολλητήρι αλλά δεν έπαιζε με τίποτα. για το αέρα δεν έχω προθερμαντήρα οπότε ρίσκαρα με τα ανώδυνα υλικά (πυκνωτές αντιστάσεις) έβαλα αλοιφή κόλληση στα παντ, τοποθέτησα τα εξαρτήματα επάνω, έβαλα ένα παλιό ηλεκτρικό σίδερο στηριγμένο ανάποδα και του ρύθμισα την θερμοκρασία στους 120 με 140 βαθμούς. 
έβαλα επάνω την πλακέτα και μετά τα πέρασα με τον αέρα.
 με την σύριγγα της πάστας δεν τα κατάφερνα καλά γιατί αλλού μου έβγαινε περισσότερη κόλληση και αλλού λιγότερη.
 τελικά βρήκα μια μικρή με βολική μύτη μέσα στην χωματερή μου και έβαλα λίγο μέσα και συνέχισα με εκείνη(υπάρχει κάποιο πιστόλι ή εργαλείο που βοηθά με την αλοιφή?). 
τα τρανζίστορ τα έκανα μετά αφού είδα ότι μου δούλεψε αρκετά καλά. 
τα λεντ τα έβαλα με το χέρι. τα φοβήθηκα μην λιώσουν.

----------


## lepouras

> Έπιασες δουλίτσα, ε; Για αυτό εξαφανίζεσαι; 
> Εγώ τώρα να σου πω την αλήθεια, τέτοιες κολλήσεις δεν κάνω. Τα σέβη μου.
> 
> EDIT: _Δ__εινόν τό γήρας, ου γάρ έρχεται μόνον... και η πρεσβυωπία επίσης._




τώρα αν σου πω ότι μόλις τώρα που είδα και εγώ την φωτογραφία άρχισα να βλέπω γρεζάκια που ξεμείνανε? :Lol:  όταν  τοποθετούσα τα εξαρτήματα τα  κυνηγούσα επάνω στην πλακέτα και την κόλληση επίσης. δυο φορές την καθάρισα που την έκανα χάλια. :Biggrin: 


Υ.Γ. ξέρεις πόσα βίντεο είδα μέχρι να καταλάβω λίγο και να ρισκάρω να παίξω με δαύτα?
άστα.
το κακό είναι ότι αρχίζει να ξανά γεμίζει η λίστα με εργαλεία που χρειάζομαι στο εργαστήρι........ να δω πως θα το κρύψω από την γυναίκα..... :hahahha:

----------


## manolena

> ...τελικά βρήκα μια μικρή με βολική μύτη μέσα στην χωματερή μου και έβαλα λίγο μέσα και συνέχισα με εκείνη(υπάρχει κάποιο πιστόλι ή εργαλείο που βοηθά με την αλοιφή?).



http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:1119914



Στα επόμενα που θα φτιάξω.

----------


## manolena

Εγώ πάλι βλέπω πως είναι ανθεκτική η μάσκα με τον αέρα. Να σου πω, δεν το περίμενα τόσο καλό το βερνίκι.

----------


## manolena

> τώρα αν σου πω ότι μόλις τώρα που είδα και εγώ την φωτογραφία άρχισα να βλέπω γρεζάκια που ξεμείνανε? όταν  τοποθετούσα τα εξαρτήματα τα  κυνηγούσα επάνω στην πλακέτα και την κόλληση επίσης. δυο φορές την καθάρισα που την έκανα χάλια.



Βρε, για μένα το λέω που στραβώθηκα τελείως για 0805!!! Τα 1206 τα πάω και τα φέρνω ακόμα...
Εσύ μια χαρά είσαι 10 στα 10, αητός χρυσοφτέρουγος!!!

----------


## leosedf

Με θερμό αέρα γίνανε έτσι? Να σας κολλήσω εγώ μια να δείτε πως είναι σαν να βγήκε από εργοστάσιο?  :Tongue2: 
Και με 0402 καλά τα πάω.

----------


## lepouras

> Εσύ μια χαρά είσαι 10 στα 10, αητός χρυσοφτέρουγος!!!



ναι καλά. ας μην είχα αγοράσει από τον φανό 20άδες από  το κάθε ένα και θα σου έλεγα τη θα έδειχνα τώρα... :Lol:

----------


## manolena

> Με θερμό αέρα γίνανε έτσι? Να σας κολλήσω εγώ μια να δείτε πως είναι σαν να βγήκε από εργοστάσιο? 
> Και με 0402 καλά τα πάω.



Ορίστε και η χλεύη... Έτσι είναι τα νιάτα, βράζει το αίμα τους. Καλιβώνουνε και θηλυκό ψύλλο στα διαλείμματα στο Kindergarten...

----------


## lepouras

> Με θερμό αέρα γίνανε έτσι? Να σας κολλήσω εγώ μια να δείτε πως είναι σαν να βγήκε από εργοστάσιο? 
> Και με 0402 καλά τα πάω.



βρε νατος.. για λέγε βρε τη κάνουμε με την πάστα να μην βγαίνει ότι νάνε ποσότητα.  και μετά προθερμαίνουμε?  η βαράμε κατευθείαν στην πλακέτα? αν και η πάστα έχει φλουξ δεν μου κόλλαγε αμέσως στα παντ. μήπως θέλανε καθάρισμα πρώτα?(την ψηλοκαθάρισα αρχικά αλλά λέω μήπως).να την βάζω σε ζεστή πλακέτα? να έβαζα λίγο και από το σκέτο φλουξ? άντε μαρτύρα και μαρτύρησα............μέχρι.........(&^(&)(()*&(* μπιπ

----------


## picdev

Εγώ πήρα από ebay ένα σετ με μύτες για σολντερ paste και είμαι άρχοντας 

Στάλθηκε από το 2014813 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## SeAfasia

θρου χοουλ παίδες.... :Lol: 
lepoyras - Γιάννη μια χαρά οι κολλήσεις σου φίλε...όταν έρθει το πακέτο είσαι μέσα... :Rolleyes:

----------


## manolena

> θρου χοουλ παίδες....
> lepoyras - Γιάννη μια χαρά οι κολλήσεις σου φίλε...όταν έρθει το πακέτο είσαι μέσα...



Κώστα, δεν έχεις παράπονο όμως, ε; Αυτή εδώ:



...σουρωτήρι είναι.

----------


## lepouras

> Εγώ πήρα από ebay ένα σετ με μύτες για σολντερ paste και είμαι άρχοντας 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το 2014813 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



χα. τέτοια λέγε εσύ και ξέρεις ποιος θα πληρώσει την νύφη να μου τις φέρει...... μάντεψες?  :Lol:

----------


## finos

Κ μανο μπορείς να κάνεις και μία εκδοση σουροτιρι με το mega ; :Rolleyes:

----------


## thanasis 1

> Κ μανο μπορείς να κάνεις και μία εκδοση σουροτιρι με το mega ;



Φυλαξου βαγγο μην ερθει ο μανος με το εργαλειο και κανει εσενα σουροτιρι. :Lol:

----------


## SeAfasia

> Κώστα, δεν έχεις παράπονο όμως, ε; Αυτή εδώ:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 64402
> 
> ...σουρωτήρι είναι.



έτσι,0805 έχω στα ράφια αλλά παρόλο που έχω σταθμό θερμού αέρα δεν έχω υπομονή.....αλλά θέλω και μια σαν τη δική σου και γίνω αόμματος!!!

----------


## manolena

Ταις πρεσβείες του Λέπουρα, leo, Γρηγόρη να μας ανοίξουνε κανα καφενείο εδώ μέσα να πάμε να πίνουμε κανα τσαγάκι, να λέμε και καμιά μλκία τώρα στα γεράματα.

----------


## manolena

Καλημέρα,

Φύγανε και οι δικές μου για το 2o version με την SPI οθόνη 2,4"

----------


## SeAfasia

εδώ είμαστε από χθες:

και εδώ:

----------


## agis68

Aναρωτιέμαι τι όγκο θα πάρουν τα υλικά που θα είναι συμβατικά κυρίως γιατί δεν έχω θερμό αέρα (πέρα από πιστολάκι :Lol: ) 


Θα δούμε....δεν βαριέσαι όλα είναι μια δοκιμασία σε αυτή τη ζωή!!! απλά θα έχω μεγαλύτερο κουτάκι!!! Θα βάλω οθόνη από 5510. Είμαι εγκρατής....

Αλλο θέμα ....ξέρουμε κανέναν με 3d printer????

----------


## Fire Doger

Ρε Μάνο τα ίδια πράγματα κοιτάμε? Και εγώ προχθες σκεφτόμουν πως έχει τον μηχανισμό και πώς θα το κάνω :P
Εγώ με σύριγγα και κομμένη βελόνα εξασκουμε τώρα αν και με το κολλλητίρι μου βγαίνουν καλύτερα. Δεν είμαι και σίγουρος αν αυτό είναι για αυτήν την δουλειά βέβαια.
Αν δουλέψει και το reflow θα τα κάνω έτσι να δείτε επαγγελματισμό :Lol:  Την άλλη Τρίτη τα εγκαίνια του φούρνου (πλακέτας - τοστ ότι κάτσει)

----------


## Gaou

> ξέρουμε κανέναν με 3d printer????



ολο και κάποιον θα ξέρετε ....!

----------

agis68 (28-04-16)

----------


## SeAfasia

πάει καλά το pcbway:

----------


## thanasis 1

Παντως απ οτι βλεπω εχει να δεις σε ποια φαση ειναι η παραγγελια σου,ωραιο αυτο κωστη.

----------


## SeAfasia

> Παντως απ οτι βλεπω εχει να δεις σε ποια φαση ειναι η παραγγελια σου,ωραιο αυτο κωστη.



ναι,και από κάποια review πελατών που έχουν στο ιστολογιο τους έχουν μείνει ικανοποιημένοι.Ασε που περνάει τα κοντρόλια τη βερμαχτ!!
Επίσης,τα χρώματα της επιφάνειας πλακέτας τα δίνει χωρίς χρέωση και το enig finish που ανέφερα πιο πάνω.Άλλα εργοστάσια τα χρεώνουν εξτρά όπως το seedstudio ή το oshpark άλλα που δε θυμάμαι.Τo pcbway θα το συναντήσετε και με άλλη επωνυμία  :Lol:

----------


## thanasis 1

Πραγματι αυτες τις μερες εκανα μια βολτα στον φιλη μου την google και ειδα οτι ειναι αρκετα καλη,ισως στο μελλον την "επισκεφτω".

----------


## SeAfasia

τιμή για 12 pcb από oshpark:
 χωρίς επιλογές που δίνει το pcbway
αν δεν έχω κάνει λάθος.. :Lol:

----------


## manolena

> τιμή για 12 pcb από oshpark:
>  χωρίς επιλογές που δίνει το pcbway
> αν δεν έχω κάνει λάθος..



Τι είπες τώρα!!!!
Αλλά το project, awesome...

----------


## navar

προς λεπουρα και μάνο , αν περισσευει θέλω τελικα 3 πλακετούλες , μιας και ψήθηκε και ο συναίτερος και ενας κολλητός

----------


## lepouras

εγώ έχω μπερδευτεί. τελικά με την tft ποιος θα την παραγγείλει?
navar εσύ ποια θέλεις τελικά? tft ή την 4χ20?

----------


## navar

> τελικά με την tft ποιος θα την παραγγείλει?



ΑΥΤΟΣ 1-0

----------


## Fire Doger

> ΑΥΤΟΣ 1-0



Κύριε συντονιστή πως επιτρέπετε τέτοιες εκφράσεις? :Lol: 
Ο Κώστας παρήγγειλε την έκδοση με το Nano και την lcd 2x16 χαρακτήρες και ο Μάνος την έκδοση με την tft με τα pin στην μία πλευρά, όχι την αρχική που είχε κάνει.

----------


## manolena

Λοιπόν, παιδιά, με βάση τη ζήτηση που γράφηκε σε ετούτο εδώ το νήμα και με προσωπικά (τηλέφωνα-μηνύματα κ.τ.λ.) θέλω να τα βάλω σε μια σειρά
για να δούμε τι γίνεται.
Απο τη δική μου παραγγελία (2.4" TFT έκδοση με SPI, όχι παράλληλη όπως το πρωτότυπο, ίδια κατά τα άλλα), εκδήλωσαν ενδιαφέρον οι παρακάτω (κατά σειρά αρχαιότητας):

1.  Εγώ (manolena) x2
2.  Κώστας (SeAfasia) x1
3.  Στεφανος (FireDoger) x1
4.  Γιάννης (giannhs07g) x1
5.  Άγις (agis68 ) x1
6.  Γιώργος (G.G.) x1
7.  Κωνσταντίνος (navar) x3

...και κλείσαμε τα 10. Αυτός ο παλιοχαρακτήρας ο Λέπουρας μπαλώθηκε με το πρωτότυπο (  :Wink:  ) (...μόνο 2 σε όλο τον πλανήτη το έχουν χαχα)
οπότε είμαστε καλά και απο εκεί.
Αν κάνω κάποιο λάθος ή ξέχασα κάτι, διορθώστε με.

Για του Κώστα ( απλή έκδοση με LCD 4x20) επειδή δεν έχω κοντρόλ, μια σίγουρα εγώ.

----------


## lepouras

> Κύριε συντονιστή πως επιτρέπετε τέτοιες εκφράσεις?
> Ο Κώστας παρήγγειλε την έκδοση με το Nano και την lcd 2x16 χαρακτήρες και ο Μάνος την έκδοση με την tft με τα pin στην μία πλευρά, όχι την αρχική που είχε κάνει.



μην ανησηχείς. του την έχω στημένη στο δεύτερο ημήχρονο. εκεί θα πέσει ανατροπή. :Lol: 
οπότε εφόσον ξεκαθαρίστηκε εγώ θέλω με την TFT. ε καταπληκτικέ Μάνο?  :Wub:  :Lol:  Κωνσταντίνε εσύ ποιες θέλεις τελικά?

Υ.γ οκ τα ξεκαθάρισε ο Μάνος. όλα οκ.

----------


## manolena

Ο Τρικαλινός είναι λίγο φαταούλας, αλλά τι να τον κάνουμε; Εγώ κρατάω 2 παιδιά, για την πιστοποίηση κατά ISO και TUV.
(...........). Άμα το περάσω με τη μία, η δεύτερη πλακέτα που θα περισσέψει, χάρισμα. Χαχαχαχααααα

----------


## navar

αμα ειναι για τον λεπουρ , καποιος δεν θα παρει , βολευομαι με 2

----------


## thanasis 1

> Λοιπόν, παιδιά, με βάση τη ζήτηση που γράφηκε σε ετούτο εδώ το νήμα και με προσωπικά (τηλέφωνα-μηνύματα κ.τ.λ.) θέλω να τα βάλω σε μια σειρά
> για να δούμε τι γίνεται.
> Απο τη δική μου παραγγελία (2.4" TFT έκδοση με SPI, όχι παράλληλη όπως το πρωτότυπο, ίδια κατά τα άλλα), εκδήλωσαν ενδιαφέρον οι παρακάτω (κατά σειρά αρχαιότητας):
> 
> 1.  Εγώ (manolena) x2
> 2.  Κώστας (SeAfasia) x1
> 3.  Στεφανος (FireDoger) x1
> 4.  Γιάννης (giannhs07g) x1
> 5.  Άγις (agis68 ) x1
> ...



Κατα τα αλλα ρε μανο δεν θα εβγαινε το προτζεκτ σου σε παραγωγη...ευχομαι και σε ραφια καταστηματος. :Applause:

----------


## manolena

Εγώ τις έκανα 10 για αυτό το λόγο, να τις πάρει κανας μερακλής να τις χαρεί. Με τους μισούς πλακωνόμαστε γιατί δεν μου λένε που να τις στείλω έτσι.

----------


## manolena

> αμα ειναι για τον λεπουρ , καποιος δεν θα παρει , βολευομαι με 2



Χωρίς παρεξήγηση, έτσι; Ο μικρός Γιαννάκης (!!!) έχει τη μια πρωτότυπη, είναι κάτι σαν το DEFCON, 2 μόνο έχουνε τα κλειδιά για τα πυρηνικά.

----------


## thanasis 1

> Αλλο θέμα ....ξέρουμε κανέναν με 3d printer????



Αγορινα αν μπορεις να περιμενεις κανα μηνα τοτε θα μπορω να σε εξυπηρετησω γιατι μολις τον εκανα βιδες τον υπαρχων και φτιαχνω εναν αλλον με lead screw.
Λιγες μερες πριν να το λεγες...

----------


## SeAfasia

Λοιπόν,έχουμε και λέμε:
1.Manolena(Μάνος)
2.SeAfasia(Κώστας εγώ)
αφορά τη 2η version,περιμένω γαμπρούς παίδες.... :Biggrin: 
αυτή:

----------

manolena (28-04-16)

----------


## manolena

> ...περιμένω γαμπρούς παίδες....



Ορίστε, να τα και τα ωραίααααα... Και στο κεφαλάκι σας εσείς οι ελεύθεροι!  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## navar

> περιμένω γαμπρούς παίδες....



και μενα με πανε για κρεμασμα !!!!
παω στην σπαρτη στα μελοντικα πεθερικά !

----------


## SeAfasia

> και μενα με πανε για κρεμασμα !!!!
> παω στην σπαρτη στα μελοντικα πεθερικά !



1.Manolena 2 κομμάτια
2.SeAfasia  2 κομμάτια(ένα δικό μου,το άλλο τ'εχω τάξει πριν τα προξενιά)
3.Liat        1 κομμάτι
4.@962@   1 κομμάτι
3.Νavar     1 κομμάτι
μένουν 3 ακόμη... :Smile:

----------


## manolena

Εγώ δύο; Γιατί δύο εγώ;

----------


## navar

> Εγώ δύο; Γιατί δύο εγώ;



γιατι ουτε σε παντρευουν , ουτε παντρευεις

----------


## SeAfasia

> Εγώ δύο; Γιατί δύο εγώ;



because you are the founder dude...

----------


## lepouras

> αμα ειναι για τον λεπουρ , καποιος δεν θα παρει , βολευομαι με 2



όχι βρε. άσε. είναι χειρότερο να προσπαθεί να δεις σε ποιον ΔΕΝ θα δώσεις.  εγώ έχω την αρχική και διάσημη...... θα βάλω και τον Μάνο να την υπογράψει και σε καμιά 30αριά χρόνια που θα βλέπουμε τον Μάνο στα κανάλια (όχι σαν τον Ζωγράφο) θα έχει και τεράστια αξία :Lol: 




> 2 μόνο έχουνε τα κλειδιά για τα πυρηνικά.



ναι βρε. αλλά μπαίνω στον πειρασμό. να πατήσω το κουμπί? :Lol: 




> Λοιπόν,έχουμε και λέμε:
> 1.Manolena(Μάνος)
> 2.SeAfasia(Κώστας εγώ)
> αφορά τη 2η version,περιμένω γαμπρούς παίδες....
> αυτή:
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 64415



θα πάρω μία από αυτή να βάλω στο πιστόλι αποκόλλησης για να μην μου δεσμεύει τον κεντρικό σταθμό. ευχαρηστώωωωωωω. :Smile:

----------


## SeAfasia

οπότε:
1.Manolena 2 κομμάτια
2.SeAfasia 2 κομμάτια(ένα δικό μου,το άλλο τ'εχω τάξει πριν τα προξενιά)
3.Liat 1 κομμάτι
4.@962@ 1 κομμάτι
3.Νavar 1 κομμάτι
4.Lepouras 1 κομμάτι
και μένουν 2 ακόμη

----------


## manolena

Να ξέρετε ρεμάλια, με συγκινήσατε πάλι...

----------


## navar

> Να ξέρετε ρεμάλια, με συγκινήσατε πάλι...



επειδη εχουμε παντρευολογήματα ;;;;; :P :P :P

----------


## manolena

Έτσι γίνεται στους γάμους!!! Εσένα σου 'χω πεί, σώγαμπρος στα Τρίκαλα είμαι. Σας ξέρω εσάς τι χαρακτήρες είστε.  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## lepouras

> Έτσι γίνεται στους γάμους!!! Εσένα σου 'χω πεί, σώγαμπρος στα Τρίκαλα είμαι. Σας ξέρω εσάς τι χαρακτήρες είστε.



οι χειρότεροι. μετά τους Καρδιτσιώτες. ωχ εγώ είμαι και από τα δύο. μλκ@ είπα. τα καλύτερα παιδιά σου λέωωωωωωωωωω  :Lol:

----------


## manolena

> οι χειρότεροι. μετά τους Καρδιτσιώτες. ωχ εγώ είμαι και από τα δύο. μλκ@ είπα. τα καλύτερα παιδιά σου λέωωωωωωωωωω



+10000000000000000000 σου λέω κι εγώ! *Ιθώμη Κλωμακόεσσα!!!

*

----------


## kioan

> και μένουν 2 ακόμη



Υπολόγισε μία και για εμένα!

Σε ευχαριστώ!!

----------


## finos

Να πρωτινω κάτι για την rev2 ; autodetrction  αν είναι ptc ntc κτλ

----------


## SeAfasia

οπότε:
1.Manolena 2 κομμάτια
2.SeAfasia 2 κομμάτια(ένα δικό μου,το άλλο τ'εχω τάξει πριν τα προξενιά)
3.Liat 1 κομμάτι
4.@962@ 1 κομμάτι
3.Νavar 1 κομμάτι
4.Lepouras 1 κομμάτι
5.Kioan      1 κομμάτι
και μένουν 1 ακόμη

*
δεν θέλω ντροπές παίδες...*
και εγώ είμαι *σωγαμπρός* στο χωριό μου!!!!

----------


## finos

αϊ φερε κι έμενα μια ! 

ποσο παει το μαλι ομως  :Rolleyes: 
μαζι τα υλικά edit : υλικά 46,55 , το pcb  ποσο ;

----------


## manolena

..............

----------


## Gaou

> αϊ φερε κι έμενα μια !




χαροι τους κάνης ?

----------

giannhs07g (29-04-16)

----------


## Panoss

> ..............



Μάνο...κάτι ήθελες να πεις, μίλα ελεύθερα, μια οικογένεια είμαστε.

----------


## thanasis 1

> Μάνο...κάτι ήθελες να πεις, μίλα ελεύθερα, μια οικογένεια είμαστε.



Τετοια μερα σημερα δεν ειναι σωστο. :Shame on you:

----------


## finos

να τι θέλει να κάνει ο μανός τώρα

----------


## Fire Doger

Θέλει καθάρισμα το θέμα, και έχει αποκτήσει ακατάλληλο περιεχόμενο και έψαχνα και 20 λεπτά να βρω ένα zip....

Μάνο βγήκα για ψώνια στην Κίνα και πρόσεξα πως στην λίστα υλικών δίνεις τον Οπτοζεύκτη "TCMT1100" ενώ σε όλα τα σχηματικά έχεις τον "PC814".
Τι να βάλουμε?

A και με μερικούς πρόχειρους υπολογισμούς βγαίνουν τα υλικά γύρο στα 75-80 eur για την έκδοση με την tft για κάποιον που δεν έχει τίποτα και τα μισά είναι σε μεγαλύτερες ποσότητες και full exra για όλα τα μοντέλα κολλητηριών.

----------


## manolena

Για τις πλακέτες με τα SMT είναι ο TCMT1100, για την πλακέτα με τα TH είναι ο PC814 (και οι δύο είναι με αντιπαράλληλο LED, όχι μονό).

Για το άλλο που λες Στέφανε, εγώ με πολύ πρόχειρο υπολογισμό, για τις ακριβείς ποσότητες (όχι διπλά-τριπλά) και με υπόθεση εργασίας πως όλα τα υλικά τα έβρισκες σε έναν στο ebay,
βγαίνουν περίπου 50-55€ μαζί με την πλακέτα (την πρώτη version) και κουτί. Για τη δεύτερη που είναι χωρίς IDC connectors και πλακέτα προσαρμογής οθόνης είναι λιγότερα.
Δεν έχω υπολογίσει το εξωτερικό τροφοδοτικό.

----------


## SeAfasia

τρέχουν αυτοί... :Biggrin:

----------


## manolena

> τρέχουν αυτοί...



Εμένα είναι στο solder masking λέει. Ρε τι είναι αυτοί... No mister, No mister!!!

----------


## SeAfasia

> Εμένα είναι στο solder masking λέει. Ρε τι είναι αυτοί... No mister, No mister!!!



μου κάνει και εμένα εντύπωση.......
κουτάκια βλέπω.....τι προτείνεις Μάνο;

----------


## manolena

Κουτάκια; Τι εννοείς;

----------


## SeAfasia

> Κουτάκια; Τι εννοείς;



Βλέπω κάποια κουτιά που θα το φιλοξενήσουν δλδ την πλακέτα,κοννεκτορες κτλπ...

----------


## Fire Doger

Εγώ σκεφτόμουν μια διάφανη να το βλέπω να το θαυμάζω ακόμα περισσότερο αλλά δεν με βολεύει και μάλλον θα πάρω αυτή του Μάνου.
Και αυτές που κοιτούσα.

----------


## manolena

Ναι Κώστα, αυτό είναι πρόβλημα. Συνήθως πρέπει να υπάρχει το κουτί και μετά να γίνεται η σχεδίαση. Αυτό που έβαλα εγώ, που βλέπει και ο Στέφανος, έχει αρκετό χώρο και είναι άνετο, έχει και σουλούπι για 
σταθμό κολλητηριού εν τω μεταξύ. Τώρα, είναι και λίγο υποκειμενικό το θέμα, γιατί εσύ μπορεί να γουστάρεις να το κάνεις όρθιο και όχι ξαπλωτό. Κάτι που να έχει χώρο πάντως για οθόνη μπροστά και λίγο 
ύψος για ψύκτρα του MOSFET (αν την καρφώσεις στην πλακέτα, μπορείς όμως και να τη βάλεις αλλού με καλωδιωμένο το MOSFET).

----------


## Fire Doger

> οπότε:
> 1.Manolena 2 κομμάτια
> 2.SeAfasia 2 κομμάτια(ένα δικό μου,το άλλο τ'εχω τάξει πριν τα προξενιά)
> 3.Liat 1 κομμάτι
> 4.@962@ 1 κομμάτι
> 3.Νavar 1 κομμάτι
> 4.Lepouras 1 κομμάτι
> 5.Kioan      1 κομμάτι
> και μένουν 1 ακόμη
> ...



Χωράω και εγώ? Σκέφτομαι να την δώσω σε φίλο ή δώρο :Smile: 

Edit: Έκανα και μια μικρή collection ebay με τα εξαρτήματα για την tft έκδοση.

----------

michalism (18-05-16), 

SeAfasia (29-04-16)

----------


## finos

> χαροι τους κάνης ?



οχι απλός εκφράζω την επιθυμία μου  :Biggrin:

----------


## SeAfasia

οπότε:
1.Manolena 2 κομμάτια
2.SeAfasia 2 κομμάτια(ένα δικό μου,το άλλο τ'εχω τάξει πριν τα προξενιά)
3.Liat 1 κομμάτι
4.@962@ 1 κομμάτι
3.Νavar 1 κομμάτι
4.Lepouras 1 κομμάτι
5.Kioan 1 κομμάτι
6.Fire Doger 1 κομμάτι 

Να κάνουμε και *μια συλλογή για τα υλικά που αφορούν το kit με το arduino nano*
μεγειά παίδες...

http://www.normabox.gr/website/produ...products_id=37
αυτό έχω στο μυαλό μου,μάλιστα σε συνεννόηση με τον Κο Μανώλη μπορεί να ανοίξει τρύπες,επειδή δέχεται αρχεία ABS και DFX το 
μηχάνημα του...


πάνε κόσα αυτοί....

----------


## manolena

> Χωράω και εγώ? Σκέφτομαι να την δώσω σε φίλο ή δώρο
> 
> Edit: Έκανα και μια μικρή collection ebay με τα εξαρτήματα για την tft έκδοση.



Στέφανε, επειδή το κολλητήρι αυτό στην collection είναι μιας χρήσεως, βάλε ετούτο που είναι πιστοποιημένο:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/907F-60W-75W...8AAOSwe-FU-CRl

----------

kioan (07-05-16)

----------


## SeAfasia

> Στέφανε, επειδή το κολλητήρι αυτό στην collection είναι μιας χρήσεως, βάλε ετούτο που είναι πιστοποιημένο:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/907F-60W-75W...8AAOSwe-FU-CRl



ταιριάζει και στις δύο version...

----------


## manolena

> πάνε κόσα αυτοί....





Βαράτε κουπί μέχρι νεωτέρας. Ωχ, κάτσε να δώ που είναι τα δικά μου τα νομιστεράκια.

----------


## manolena

Έλα, νά τα τα δικά μου τα νομιστεράκια, πάνε flank ahead:

----------

SeAfasia (29-04-16)

----------


## Fire Doger

> Στέφανε, επειδή το κολλητήρι αυτό στην collection είναι μιας χρήσεως, βάλε ετούτο που είναι πιστοποιημένο:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/907F-60W-75W...8AAOSwe-FU-CRl



Ευχαριστώ, αυτό έχω σκοπό να βάλω αλλά αργότερα, προς το παρόν θα χρησιμοποιήσω αυτό που έχω (edit) σπίτι (δεν κολλάω με 2 κολλητήρια ταυτόχρονα, ακόμα :Rolleyes: ).
Και ένα μικρό TIP, επειδή είναι *πολλή καλή κατασκευή* και αν το πιέσεις στην μία πλευρά ξεβιδώνετε και γίνετε βέλος με λίγο τεφλόν στα πάσα είναι πένα.

----------


## manolena

Το μιας χρήσεως που λέω, πάνω απο 380 βαθμούς μαλακώνει τη βάση του στελέχους και λυγίζει όλη η μύτη. Σαν Ζ γίνεται η μλκία.

----------


## manolena

> http://www.normabox.gr/website/produ...products_id=37
> αυτό έχω στο μυαλό μου,μάλιστα σε συνεννόηση με τον Κο Μανώλη μπορεί να ανοίξει τρύπες,επειδή δέχεται αρχεία ABS και *DFX* το 
> μηχάνημα του...



Άμα δουλεύεις Altium Designer (δεν γνωρίζω για Eagle), μπορείς να σχεδιάσεις την πρόσοψη σε π.χ. Mechanical1 layer και να κάνεις το σχέδιο
export σε .DXF για CNC. Έχει πολύ μεγάλη ακρίβεια και το έχω δοκιμάσει σε laser CO2 για την πρόσοψη σε plexiglass του *τροφοδοτικού* (που άφησα στη μέση):

----------

SeAfasia (30-04-16)

----------


## Fire Doger

αυτό που έχω "*Σπίτι*", μάλλον δεν είστε στο μυαλό μου ε? :Tongue2: 
Είναι και ανάλογα στην κατασκευή μάλλον, το δικό μου (που δουλεύω 6 μήνες περίπου) το έκανα crash test μόλις ήρθε, 480C κοκκίνισε η μύτη (είχα την Κ νομίζω την λένε, αυτή που καθαρίζουν τα BGA συνήθως και έχει όγκο) αλλά η βάση δεν μαλάκωσε, για κανένα μισάωρο το είχα τόσους βαθμούς. Παρ' όλα αυτά τα πάσα είναι ... και αυτό που σφίγγει τις μύτες.
Μύτες original δεν έχω να πω γνώμη για το πως κάθονται (ψάχνω τα μεγέθη που με βολεύουν ακόμα).

----------


## SeAfasia

> Άμα δουλεύεις Altium Designer (δεν γνωρίζω για Eagle), μπορείς να σχεδιάσεις την πρόσοψη σε π.χ. Mechanical1 layer και να κάνεις το σχέδιο
> export σε .DXF για CNC. Έχει πολύ μεγάλη ακρίβεια και το έχω δοκιμάσει σε laser CO2 για την πρόσοψη σε plexiglass του *τροφοδοτικού* (που άφησα στη μέση):
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 64434Συνημμένο Αρχείο 64435Συνημμένο Αρχείο 64436
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 64437



δουλεύω και το altium όχι σαν εσένα Μάνο, :Sad: το eagle έχει export σε DXF..... :Smile:

----------


## Fire Doger

> http://www.normabox.gr/website/produ...products_id=37
> αυτό έχω στο μυαλό μου,μάλιστα σε συνεννόηση με τον Κο Μανώλη μπορεί να ανοίξει τρύπες,επειδή δέχεται αρχεία ABS και DFX το 
> μηχάνημα του...



Εδώ τιμές πως τις βλέπεις? Έγινα μέλος αλλά τίποτα.


Επίσης στο eagle ποιο είναι για DFX?

----------


## SeAfasia

θα τον πάρω τηλ μετά τις αργίες να συνενοηθώ το τρόπο,σκοπεύω να πάρω ένα *κουτί* απο εκεί
και με βάση τις διαστάσεις,θα φτιάξω μέσω pcb layout του cadsoft την πρόσοψη και θα την κάνω export ως DXF...το μηχανημα του βλέπει και αρχεία pdf.Το αντίστοιχο σε altium είναι το mechanical layer1 αλλά δεν το ξέρω καλά.Έχω φτιάξει μια προσόψη για frequency meter,θα το πάω σε ένα φίλο που έχει cnc να το χαράξει ως dxf(μου είπε ότι και σε pdf φορματ το βλέπει)......*Μας βλέπω να φτιάχνουμε CNC Router* :Lol: 
To eagle έχει ulp dxf file,το τρέχεις και το φτιάχνει αυτόματα,έχουν ext .dxf αν δε κάνω λάθος!
Tα αρχεία που ανέβασες είναι νομίζω μονο για παραγωγή pcb,να ένα υπόδειγμα front panel για τον σταθμό κόλλησης:


Υ.Γ
υπάρχει και αυτό το πρόγραμμα που κάνει εξίσου καλή δουλειά και είναι τσαμπέξ:
*Schaeffer AG*

----------

Fire Doger (30-04-16)

----------


## leosedf

Γιατί δεν λέτε τον mar electronics να σας κάνει ένα κουτί γαμάτο της OKW έτοιμο και όποιος θέλει να το παίρνει? Θέλετε να ρωτήσω τον άνθρωπο?
Έχει και γαμώ τα κουτιά ο τύπος με ότι θέλεις επάνω με τιμές καλές.

----------


## SeAfasia

> Γιατί δεν λέτε τον mar electronics να σας κάνει ένα κουτί γαμάτο της OKW έτοιμο και όποιος θέλει να το παίρνει? Θέλετε να ρωτήσω τον άνθρωπο?
> Έχει και γαμώ τα κουτιά ο τύπος με ότι θέλεις επάνω με τιμές καλές.



ρώτα τον Κων/νε ταμπού είναι...

----------


## Fire Doger

> Γιατί δεν λέτε τον mar electronics να σας κάνει ένα κουτί γαμάτο της OKW έτοιμο και όποιος θέλει να το παίρνει? Θέλετε να ρωτήσω τον άνθρωπο?
> Έχει και γαμώ τα κουτιά ο τύπος με ότι θέλεις επάνω με τιμές καλές.



Ρώτα τον! Έτσι κι αλλιώς μερικά εξαρτήματα θα τα προμηθευτούμε απ' αυτόν.
Άμα θέλετε του πάω και την πλακέτα-lcd κονέκτορες κλπ να τα δει από κοντά.
Εγώ ποτέ δεν κατάφερα να βρω κουτί να μου ταιριάζει στο site του και σταμάτησα να το κοιτάω. :Confused1: 
Μάνο επίσης να ξέρεις ότι ο Μαρ είναι διαθέσιμος και στο να του δώσεις project (κιτ μην βγάζεις και πιστοποιήσεις) και να το πουλάει, λέω αν.... :Wink:

----------


## manolena

Ρε παιδιά, ειλικρινά τώρα, δεν περίμενα ποτέ να γίνει τέτοια αναμπουμπούλα με κάτι που έφτιαξα... Πολύ σας ευχαριστώ για όλο το ενδιαφέρον, όλους.

Να πω κάτι; Αν κάνουμε αυτό που λέει ο Κωνσταντίνος για τα κουτιά στον Μαρμαρά, θα πρέπει να έχουμε κάποια υλικά σίγουρα
απο αξιόπιστη προμήθεια ώστε να μην αλλάζουν με το χρόνο. Π.χ. οι οθόνες. Κάποιον που να έχει παρακαταθήκη και τους δύο τύπους με τις ίδιες διαστάσεις πάντα.
Τα άλλα είναι πιο σταθερά (διακόπτες, aviation plug...)

----------


## manolena

> Επίσης στο eagle ποιο είναι για DFX?



Για να φτιάξεις τα ανοίγματα στην πρόσοψη με Eagle θα ξεκινήσεις να φτιάχνεις pcb (με μορφή περίπου σαν αυτή πιο πάνω με την πρόσοψη του τροφοδοτικού)
και θα πάς File-----> Export-----> DXF. Το αρχείο το διαβάζουν όλα τα CAD προγράμματα και μπορεί να το επεξεργαστεί για εισαγωγή σε router.

----------


## picdev

> Γιατί δεν λέτε τον mar electronics να σας κάνει ένα κουτί γαμάτο της OKW έτοιμο και όποιος θέλει να το παίρνει? Θέλετε να ρωτήσω τον άνθρωπο?
> Έχει και γαμώ τα κουτιά ο τύπος με ότι θέλεις επάνω με τιμές καλές.



Για δώσε πληροφορίες , φτιάχνει κουτιά ? Πως ?

Στάλθηκε από το 2014813 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Fire Doger

> Ρε παιδιά, ειλικρινά τώρα, δεν περίμενα ποτέ να γίνει τέτοια αναμπουμπούλα με κάτι που έφτιαξα... Πολύ σας ευχαριστώ για όλο το ενδιαφέρον, όλους.
> 
> Να πω κάτι; Αν κάνουμε αυτό που λέει ο Κωνσταντίνος για τα κουτιά στον Μαρμαρά, θα πρέπει να έχουμε κάποια υλικά σίγουρα
> απο αξιόπιστη προμήθεια ώστε να μην αλλάζουν με το χρόνο. Π.χ. οι οθόνες. Κάποιον που να έχει παρακαταθήκη και τους δύο τύπους με τις ίδιες διαστάσεις πάντα.
> Τα άλλα είναι πιο σταθερά (διακόπτες, aviation plug...)



Γιατί όχι? Είναι χρήσιμο σε κάθε ηλεκτρονικό, είναι όμορφο, έχει μεγάλες δυνατότητες αναβάθμισης, φιλικό/ανοιχτό software, εύκολη επισκευή!

Αν κατάλαβα καλά ο Leo λέει να του δώσουμε τα σχέδια και όποιος θέλει να του πει φέρε 1 κομμάτι και θα το έχει το σχέδιο, δεν θα πάρει 1000 (δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει ελάχιστη παραγγελία). Αν του πούμε φέρε 10/10 για το καθένα θα έχουμε και καλύτερη τιμή. Η 2004 δεν νομίζω να αλλάξει διαστάσεις, η tft δεν νομίζω επίσης αλλά και να αλλάξει θα μπορεί κάποιος να παραγγείλει διαφορετικό πάνελ σύμφωνα με τις διαστάσεις του.

----------


## SeAfasia

δλδ θα τον ρωτήσεις για κουτιά που αφορούν και τις δυο εκδόσεις;
Με ενδιαφέρει Στέφανε.... :Biggrin:  μετά τις αργίες κοίτα τι μας ταιριάζει ώστε να γίνει ομαδικά... :Smile: 
Στην ιστοσελίδα του δεν μπορείς να επιλέξεις...

----------


## Fire Doger

Εγώ δεν ξέρω, δεν το έχω κάνει ποτέ. ο Κωνσταντίνος μάλλον έχει ασχοληθεί.

----------


## manolena

> δλδ θα τον ρωτήσεις για κουτιά που αφορούν και τις δυο εκδόσεις;
> Με ενδιαφέρει Στέφανε.... μετά τις αργίες κοίτα τι μας ταιριάζει ώστε να γίνει ομαδικά...
> Στην ιστοσελίδα του δεν μπορείς να επιλέξεις...



Κώστα, δες λίγο και αυτόν, έχει ωραία κουτιά και καλές (σχετικά) τιμές. Μπορεί να σου χρειαστεί για τα RF που φτιάχνεις:

http://www.elektronik.gr/eshop/index...=2142_232_1373

----------


## manolena

Για όλους, με τις πιο ζεστές ευχές μου, η Ανάσταση του Κυρίου μας είθε να φέρει την ανάσταση των ψυχών μας, τη συντριβή των παθών μας
και την Άνοιξη στις καρδιές μας... Καλή Ανάσταση, καλή υγεία και καλές κατασκευές!

----------


## picdev

> αυτό που έχω "*Σπίτι*", μάλλον δεν είστε στο μυαλό μου ε?
> Είναι και ανάλογα στην κατασκευή μάλλον, το δικό μου (που δουλεύω 6 μήνες περίπου) το έκανα crash test μόλις ήρθε, 480C κοκκίνισε η μύτη (είχα την Κ νομίζω την λένε, αυτή που καθαρίζουν τα BGA συνήθως και έχει όγκο) αλλά η βάση δεν μαλάκωσε, για κανένα μισάωρο το είχα τόσους βαθμούς. Παρ' όλα αυτά τα πάσα είναι ... και αυτό που σφίγγει τις μύτες.
> Μύτες original δεν έχω να πω γνώμη για το πως κάθονται (ψάχνω τα μεγέθη που με βολεύουν ακόμα).



Όταν λες μορφή pdf ?




> θα τον πάρω τηλ μετά τις αργίες να συνενοηθώ το τρόπο,σκοπεύω να πάρω ένα *κουτί* απο εκεί
> και με βάση τις διαστάσεις,θα φτιάξω μέσω pcb layout του cadsoft την πρόσοψη και θα την κάνω export ως DXF...το μηχανημα του βλέπει και αρχεία pdf.Το αντίστοιχο σε altium είναι το mechanical layer1 αλλά δεν το ξέρω καλά.Έχω φτιάξει μια προσόψη για frequency meter,θα το πάω σε ένα φίλο που έχει cnc να το χαράξει ως dxf(μου είπε ότι και σε pdf φορματ το βλέπει)......*Μας βλέπω να φτιάχνουμε CNC Router*
> To eagle έχει ulp dxf file,το τρέχεις και το φτιάχνει αυτόματα,έχουν ext .dxf αν δε κάνω λάθος!
> Tα αρχεία που ανέβασες είναι νομίζω μονο για παραγωγή pcb,να ένα υπόδειγμα front panel για τον σταθμό κόλλησης:
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 64442
> 
> Υ.Γ
> υπάρχει και αυτό το πρόγραμμα που κάνει εξίσου καλή δουλειά και είναι τσαμπέξ:
> *Schaeffer AG*




Στάλθηκε από το 2014813 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## leosedf

Μπορεί να πάρει οποιοδήποτε κουτί έχει σε στοκ και να στο τρυπήσει να στο σκαλίσει η να στο τυπώσει η να στο βάλει και μεμβράνες και κουμπιά και ότι θες από μέσα για στήριξη.
Είτε να σου κάνει ένα τελείως καινούριο κουτί.

Και μπορεί να σου δώσει και 1 κομμάτι αν θες μόνο αυτό η 10 η 1000. Σε μικρές παραγωγές τα κάνει και για χομπίστες. Δεν έχω ρωτήσει παραπάνω αλλά αν κάποιος δώσει σχέδια θα μπορεί να πει και τιμές κλπ.
Γενικά οι τιμές είναι καλές.

----------


## SeAfasia

> Όταν λες μορφή pdf ?
> 
> 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το 2014813 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



αυτό δεν το κατάλαβα και εγώ δλδ μετατρέπεις το αρχείο .dxf σε .pdf και το λογισμικό τού το βλέπει ως .dxf;
Επειδή δεν έχω ιδέα μετα τις αργίες θα σας πω....

----------


## SeAfasia

> Στέφανε, επειδή το κολλητήρι αυτό στην collection είναι μιας χρήσεως, βάλε ετούτο που είναι πιστοποιημένο:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/907F-60W-75W...8AAOSwe-FU-CRl



βρήκα και αυτά:
*907*
*907*

----------


## SeAfasia

λογικά θα το έχω σύντομα:

----------


## manolena

> βρήκα και αυτά:
> *907*
> *907*



Δεν ξέρω την ποιότητά τους όμως. Εκείνο το παραπάνω που έβαλα επισυναπτόμμενο είναι πιστοποιημένο το στέλεχός του σαν πυράντοχο.

----------

SeAfasia (02-05-16)

----------


## SeAfasia

> Δεν ξέρω την ποιότητά τους όμως. Εκείνο το παραπάνω που έβαλα επισυναπτόμμενο είναι πιστοποιημένο το στέλεχός του σαν πυράντοχο.



Πάιδες ταξιδεύει:

----------


## manolena

Καλά ρε φίλε, εσένα πως σε περιποιούνται έτσι; Βύσμα έχεις; Εμένα έχει κολλήσει στο 60% με Πρωτομαγιές και τέτοια.

----------


## SeAfasia

> Καλά ρε φίλε, εσένα πως σε περιποιούνται έτσι; Βύσμα έχεις; Εμένα έχει κολλήσει στο 60% με Πρωτομαγιές και τέτοια.



 :Lol:  μπας οι εργάτες της pcbway κατέβηκαν για διαδήλωση;
Λοιπόν να το κάνω share όταν το παραλάβω,να δω τι δώρο θα πάρω;
Εν τω μεταξύ HK POST αναφέρει η dhl θα το φέρει εδώ μέσα,τι διαστροφή είναι αυτή.... :Huh:

----------


## SeAfasia

όλα καλά:
*Status
The item (RC305479900HK) left Hong Kong for its destination on 7-May-2016*

----------

kioan (07-05-16), 

manolena (07-05-16)

----------


## Fire Doger

Και το design προχωράει με αργά βήματα με νέο welcome screen :Smile:

----------

manolena (10-05-16)

----------


## leosedf

Υποσχέθηκε γυμνές φωτογραφίες στην Κινέζα.. :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## manolena

> Και το design προχωράει με αργά βήματα με νέο welcome screen



Θα το φορτώσω στο δικό μου...
Σ.Σ.: Οι σκιές είναι όλα τα λεφτά...

----------


## SeAfasia

βίντεο χωρίς σκιές θέλω.... :Lol:

----------


## manolena

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YR5q...ature=youtu.be

----------


## Fire Doger

Και μπορεί όποιος θέλει να αλλάξει χρώματα, διαφάνεια σκιών, να τα μετακινήσει κλπ. Τα έκανα έτσι στο Gimp που το καθένα είναι σε διαφορετική στρώση.
Άμα έχετε κάτι το μυαλό σας για σχεδιάκια πείτε. Έχω κάνει και ένα πολύ old school για άλλη δουλειά που ταιριάζει, θα δω αν μπορώ να το μικρύνω και να φαίνεται ωραίο και θα το ανεβάσω.

----------


## Fire Doger

Ακούω γνώμες :Smile:

----------


## SeAfasia

το 2ο Στεφ

----------


## manolena

Εγώ Στέφανε να σου πω, προτιμώ τα έγχρωμα. Σημειώση εδώ που πρέπει
να επαναλάβω: η συγκεκριμένη οθόνη έχει ένα βίτσιο. Πρέπει να γίνει όλο το
file inverted πριν αποθηκευτεί για να δείξει σωστά.

----------


## Fire Doger

> Εγώ Στέφανε να σου πω, προτιμώ τα έγχρωμα. Σημειώση εδώ που πρέπει
> να επαναλάβω: η συγκεκριμένη οθόνη έχει ένα βίτσιο. Πρέπει να γίνει όλο το
> file inverted πριν αποθηκευτεί για να δείξει σωστά.



Και εγώ :Tongue2: 
Τα δίνω σε png με κανονικά χρώματα γιατί μου ακούγετε ποιο universal, δεν είναι τίποτα να μετατραπούν σε invert και bmp 565. Άμα θέλετε βάζω και τα έτοιμα.

Τι έχω σκεφτεί μέχρι στιγμής ότι χρειάζεται:
1. Όταν δεν υπάρχει στέλεχος συνδεδεμένο
2. Info
3. Memory
4. Κάτι σε error

Μεγάλες αλλαγές ίσως:
2 μεγάλοι αναλογικοί δείκτες σε στιλ στροφόμετρο

----------


## manolena

Χαχα, ωραίος είσαι! Για αποσυνδεδεμένο στέλεχος γράφω μόνο ένα text μήνυμα. Ένα About screen είναι καλή ιδέα όμως. Αρκεί να μη βιάζεσαι να κολλήσεις τίποτα.

----------


## finos

> ... Αρκεί να μη βιάζεσαι να κολλήσεις τίποτα.



ιδέα να υπάρχει ένας διακόπτης  με τον οποίο να επιλέγουμε αν θελουμε να φαίνεται στην αρχή η οθόνη με την φωτογραφία ή όχι ! δηλαδυ να ανοιγει κατευθειαν :Cool:

----------


## kioan

> ιδέα να υπάρχει ένας διακόπτης  με τον οποίο να επιλέγουμε αν θελουμε να φαίνεται στην αρχή η οθόνη με την φωτογραφία ή όχι ! δηλαδυ να ανοιγει κατευθειαν



Ιδέα: να μπει και επιπλέον οθόνη για να μας δείχνει κατά το boot τη θέση του διακόπτη που επιλέγει το αν θα φαίνεται ή όχι το γραφικό εκκίνησης  :W00t:  :Tongue2:  :Thumbdown: 


Πέρα από την πλάκα, τίποτα από αυτά δε χρειάζεται. Ο κώδικας είναι διαθέσιμος, όποιος θέλει να βλέπει το γραφικό το φορτώνει και όποιος δεν θέλει δεν το φορτώνει.

----------

manolena (11-05-16)

----------


## leosedf

Να δουλεύει μόνο με τέτοιο διακόπτη όμως


fino κοιμάσαι? Αυτά γίνονται μέσω λογισμικού.

----------


## manolena

Μας το πήρε και το σήκωσε πάλι το θέμα... *Δηλαδυ*, το απογειώσαμε.

----------


## Fire Doger

> fino κοιμάσαι? Αυτά γίνονται μέσω λογισμικού.



xaxaxaxxa
Μου αρέσουν πολύ τα όμορφα loading screen animation κλπ κλπ και τα βάζω παντού χωρίς λόγο αλλά είναι λίγο χαζό :Tongue2:  (Κανείς δεν ξέρει ότι δεν κάνει τίποτα από πίσω βέβαια).
Για αυτούς που βιάζονται βάζω να κλίνει με ένα απλό κλικ στην οθόνη. Το ότι αργεί να φορτώσει την εικόνα με νευριάζει εμένα.
Για info σκεφτόμουν ένα κουμπί πάνω δεξιά εκεί που είναι το Vx.x να ανοίγει άλλο παράθυρο, όποιος δεν θέλει δεν το πατάει...
Και ένα settings από δίπλα με ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ρυθμίσεις, αλλά αυτό το βλέπουμε στο μέλλον.
Έδειξα σε ένα γνωστό μου το boot, λέει "υπερπαραγωγή, για 200$ θα το αγόραζα"

Θέλω να βάλω ένα ακόμα με τριγωνάκι *Δ!* 




*Edit: Μόνο τέτοιους διακόπτες βάζω!


On switch 1
On switch 2

----------


## manolena

> Το ότι αργεί να φορτώσει την εικόνα με νευριάζει εμένα.



Αυτό γίνεται επειδή διαβάζει το γραφικό απο κάρτα και η ρουτίνα της μετατροπής απο bmp είναι λίγο οκνοβάπορο. Στην προκείμενη
διορθώνεται λόγω ...πληθώρας μνήμης, αν τα γραφικά αρχεία φορτωθούν απο τη flash.

O On switch 2 είναι για άφεση οπλισμού (πύραυλοι, τορπίλες και τέτοια)...  :Wink:

----------


## finos

οχιι πχ πρεπε να κάνουμε μια κόλληση στα γρήγορα ,να είναι κλειστό κι ένα έχουν έναν διακόπτη και όταν είναι σε κατάσταση 1 δεν θα ανοίγει με το logo άλλα κατευθείαν κι όταν είναι 0 θα ανοίγει κατευθείαν

----------


## Fire Doger

> οχιι πχ πρεπε να κάνουμε μια κόλληση στα γρήγορα ,να είναι κλειστό κι ένα έχουν έναν διακόπτη και όταν είναι σε κατάσταση 1 δεν θα ανοίγει με το logo άλλα κατευθείαν κι όταν είναι 0 θα ανοίγει κατευθείαν



Τα 5 δευτερόλεπτα θα σε σώσουν. Σιγά μην το ζεστάνεις και με αναπτήρα...

Μερικές ακόμα με περισσότερα χρώματα

Και για να μην ανεβάζω συνέχεια source έβαλα στο GitHub το αρχείο με όλα τα εικονίδια και θα τα αναβαθμίζω-Προσθέτω εκεί.

----------


## SeAfasia

χαιρετώ την ομήγυρη....
παράγγειλα το Mega2560-CORE mini 2560 ATMega2560 να το έχω κάβα τώρα λέω να αγοράσω και αυτό:
*solder iron*
και τον 5 hole connector male-female....
Έχω καταλήξει και σε κουτάκι,αλλά έχω φάει κόλλημα με το κολλητήρι ως ποιότητα(καθαρά ψυχολογικοί λόγοι)...

----------


## manolena

Πες μου και οτι είπες καλημέρα και στον ταχυδρόμο για τις "άλλες"...  :Wink:

----------


## SeAfasia

> Πες μου και οτι είπες καλημέρα και στον ταχυδρόμο για τις "άλλες"...



όχι Μάνο.....λογαριασμούς μόνο έφερε :Lol:  αλλά πιστεύω τέλος εβδομάδας θα το έχω το πακέτο!!!
Connectors male/female από που προτείνεις;
Μάλλον κολλητήρι θα πάρω αυτό που έχεις επισυνάψει,δεν παν να πνιγούν τα 5 ευρώ παραπάνω.... :Rolleyes:

----------


## manolena

> όχι Μάνο.....λογαριασμούς μόνο έφερε αλλά πιστεύω τέλος εβδομάδας θα το έχω το πακέτο!!!
> Connectors male/female από που προτείνεις;
> Μάλλον κολλητήρι θα πάρω αυτό που έχεις επισυνάψη,δεν παν να πνιγούν τα 5 ευρώ παραπάνω....



Ναι βρε Κώστα, νομίζω είναι καλύτερα, το άλλο τρώει πολύ μπανάνα... Για aviation plugs, τα πήρα εδώ:

http://www.banggood.com/5-Pins-12mm-...p-1008280.html

----------


## kioan

Κι εγώ τελικά το στέλεχος που έδειξε ο Μάνος θα πάρω. Πιστεύω είναι με το πιο μαλακό καλώδιο, που μοιάζει με σιλικόνης, ε; Γιατί τα φτηνιάρικα έχουν πολύ δύσκαμπτο καλώδιο και είναι λίγο εκνευριστικό.

Aviation plugs έχει ελαφρώς φθηνότερους στο ebay (πχ εδώ).

----------


## manolena

Ναι, έχει καλώδιο σιλικόνης. Τα άλλα είναι εκνευριστικά, πάρα πολύ. Να δείς τι εκνευριστικά γίνονται όταν τα βάλεις 380+ και γίνονται σαν Ζ...

Και επι τη ευκαιρία,







> Aviation plugs έχει ελαφρώς φθηνότερους στο ebay (πχ εδώ).




Να σημειώσω επίσης οτι αυτός που δείχνω παραπάνω, είναι ο μικρός, στα 12mm διάμετρο. Αυτό που δείχνει ο kioan είναι στα 16mm που έχουν όλα τα κλασσικά κολλητήρια.

----------


## SeAfasia

> Ναι, έχει καλώδιο σιλικόνης. Τα άλλα είναι εκνευριστικά, πάρα πολύ. Να δείς τι εκνευριστικά γίνονται όταν τα βάλεις 380+ και γίνονται σαν Ζ...
> 
> Και επι τη ευκαιρία,
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 64616
> 
> 
> 
> Να σημειώσω επίσης οτι αυτός που δείχνω παραπάνω, είναι ο μικρός, στα 12mm διάμετρο. Αυτό που δείχνει ο kioan είναι στα 16mm που έχουν όλα τα κλασσικά κολλητήρια.




 είμαι κοντά... :Biggrin:

----------


## SeAfasia

> Ναι, έχει καλώδιο σιλικόνης. Τα άλλα είναι εκνευριστικά, πάρα πολύ. Να δείς τι εκνευριστικά γίνονται όταν τα βάλεις 380+ και γίνονται σαν Ζ...
> 
> Και επι τη ευκαιρία,
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 64616
> 
> 
> Να σημειώσω επίσης οτι αυτός που δείχνω παραπάνω, είναι ο μικρός, στα 12mm διάμετρο. Αυτό που δείχνει ο kioan είναι στα 16mm που έχουν όλα τα κλασσικά κολλητήρια.



έφαγα πόρτα στο μπακάλικο που μας έδωσε ο kioan....

----------


## manolena

Κι εγώ τότε που έψαχνα, πόρτες έτρωγα για 16mm και βρήκα αυτό στα 12 στην Banggood.

----------


## SeAfasia

> Κι εγώ τότε που έψαχνα, πόρτες έτρωγα για 16mm και βρήκα αυτό στα 12 στην Banggood.



και εκεί έφαγα χλέμπα..... :Lol:

----------


## SeAfasia

βρήκα αυτό:
*connector*
manual εδώ:
*datasheet*

----------


## kioan

> αυτός που δείχνω παραπάνω, είναι ο μικρός, στα 12mm διάμετρο. Αυτό που δείχνει ο kioan είναι στα 16mm που έχουν όλα τα κλασσικά κολλητήρια.



Αυτό δεν το είχα προσέξει  :Unsure: 

Το στέλεχος που μας πρότεινες είναι και αυτό στα 16mm όπως μας έρχεται από τα βάθη της Ασίας;

----------


## navar

παλικάρια απο μύτες καλές για αυτά τα στελέχη τί προτείνεται ;;; 
εχω εναν κουβά , μάυρες , ασημένιες , μισές μάυρες μισές ασημένιες , γκρί ...
λίγες είναι καλές ...οι περισσότερες είναι σκουπίδια , έχετε τίποτα σίγουρες να προτείνεται ;;;

----------


## manolena

> βρήκα αυτό:
> *connector*
> manual εδώ:
> *datasheet*



Αυτά Κώστα είναι βύσματα Speakon για συνδέσεις ηχείων ΡΑ. Είναι πιο μεγάλα απο ό,τι φαντάζεσαι και νομίζω θα είναι σαν γκουμούτσες.
Bρήκα αυτό εδώ:

http://olla.gr/consumer-electronics/...ewrite=1&sl=el

----------


## manolena

> παλικάρια απο μύτες καλές για αυτά τα στελέχη τί προτείνεται ;;; 
> εχω εναν κουβά , μάυρες , ασημένιες , μισές μάυρες μισές ασημένιες , γκρί ...
> λίγες είναι καλές ...οι περισσότερες είναι σκουπίδια , έχετε τίποτα σίγουρες να προτείνεται ;;;



Δεν έχω ακόμα κι εγώ δοκιμάσει για κάποιο διάστημα αυτές που πήρα εδώ:

http://www.banggood.com/5pcs-900M-T-...-p-982740.html

----------


## manolena

> Αυτό δεν το είχα προσέξει 
> 
> Το στέλεχος που μας πρότεινες είναι και αυτό στα 16mm όπως μας έρχεται από τα βάθη της Ασίας;



Όχι, είναι στα 12mm. Για να πώ την αλήθεια το ήθελα μικρό κι ας μην είναι συμβατό με άλλους σταθμούς, γιατί και η κατασκευή ήταν minimal (χαχαχαααααααα, ούστ να χαθώ που έγινα και εικαστικός!!!)

----------


## SeAfasia

> Όχι, είναι στα 12mm. Για να πώ την αλήθεια το ήθελα μικρό κι ας μην είναι συμβατό με άλλους σταθμούς, γιατί και η κατασκευή ήταν minimal (χαχαχαααααααα, ούστ να χαθώ που έγινα και εικαστικός!!!)



Mάνο,η διαφορά τούς είναι στη διάμετρο;

----------


## manolena

Ναι, το στέλεχος του βύσματος έχει εξωτερική διάμετρο στα 12mm (για το δικό μου), ενώ το άλλο στα 16mm (που είναι και η διάμετρος που έχουν τα κολλητήρια π.χ. της σειράς ZD)

https://www.google.gr/search?q=zd+so...n3hcws2_QpM%3A

----------


## SeAfasia

> Ναι, το στέλεχος του βύσματος έχει εξωτερική διάμετρο στα 12mm (για το δικό μου), ενώ το άλλο στα 16mm (που είναι και η διάμετρος που έχουν τα κολλητήρια π.χ. της σειράς ZD
> 
> https://www.google.gr/search?q=zd+so...n3hcws2_QpM%3A



άρα ανάλογα με το κολλητήρι χρειαζόμαστε και το ανάλογο male/female ίδιας διαμέτρου...
Οπότε προσοχή να ταιριάζουν τα  υλικά...

----------


## manolena

Το κολλητήρι δεν είναι τίποτα. Μπορεί αυτό που θα πάρεις να μην έχει βύσμα, να είναι σκέτα καλώδια. Το hint είναι το εξής: αν κάποιος έχει σταθμό της σειράς ZD ή κάποιο αντίστοιχο
κινεζο-ειδές, καλόν είναι να προμηθευτεί βύσματα 16mm για να ταιριάζουν και στον σταθμό αυτό. Η συνδεσμολογία είναι παντού η ίδια:


Αν το κολλητήρι που φτιάχνει εδώ το θέλει μόνο για τον σταθμό ετούτον, ας προμηθευτεί και βύσματα 12mm. Δηλαδή, τον σταθμό που φτιάχνει κάποιος εδώ, μπορεί να τον δουλέψει
με υπάρχον στέλεχος με βύσμα 16mm.

----------


## Fire Doger

> Δεν έχω ακόμα κι εγώ δοκιμάσει για κάποιο διάστημα αυτές που πήρα εδώ:
> 
> http://www.banggood.com/5pcs-900M-T-...-p-982740.html



Οι μύτες ούτε για βαρίδια κάνουν. Δεν είμαι σίγουρος τι κασσίτερο είχε η πλακέτα που ξεκολλούσα (Κανονικό EU προϊόν) αλλά από γυαλιστερή έγινε έτσι σε 5 λεπτά, απ την μια στιγμή στην άλλη χάθηκε η μισή μύτη :Confused1: .


Στις άλλες δεν μου το έκανε τόσο έντονα αλλά τρώγονται, ίσως έπεσα και στην περίπτωση.

Για το κουτί βρήκα ένα στο MAR (panel, box).
Η διαδικασία είναι:
Κάνεις registration στην okw, σου δίνει δυνατότητα ο Μαρμαράς να κατεβάσεις αρχεία autocad.
Κάνεις τις τρύπες σου, ότι θες.
Το στέλνεις στον Μαρμαρά με mail και ζητάει τελική προσφορά.
Υπάρχει και η επιλογή να πας με σχέδιο στο χαρτί και να στο κάνει αυτός (Εξυπηρετικότατοι κατ εμέ)
Ενδιαφέρεστε να κάνουμε ένα σχέδιο (autocad dxf) στο πάνελ να ζητήσουμε προσφορά? Τα αρχεία τα έχω, dxf σε autocad δεν έχω κάνει :Tongue2: 

*Άσχετο λίγο :Biggrin:  Ο κώδικας για την επιστροφή χαρακτήρα είναι σχεδόν έτοιμος :Tongue2:

----------

manolena (12-05-16)

----------


## manolena

> Οι μύτες ούτε για βαρίδια κάνουν.



Κατάλαβα... Η μλκία είναι οτι δεν ψαρεύω κιόλας.

Το κουτί νομίζω είναι super! Αλλά για OKW, είναι όντως αυτή η τιμή του; Λίγο δεν είναι;

*EDIT:*




> ...είναι όντως αυτή η τιμή του; Λίγο δεν είναι;



Τα 5μισι € είναι μόνο για την πρόσοψη τη σπαστή βρε κουτέ... Χαχαχαχααα!!!


Data για αυτό το κουτί σαν συνημμένο

----------


## manolena

> Τα αρχεία τα έχω, dxf σε autocad δεν έχω κάνει



Σε τι είναι τα αρχεία; Σας τα φτιάχνω εγώ άμα θέλετε.

----------


## Fire Doger

> Κατάλαβα... Η μλκία είναι οτι δεν ψαρεύω κιόλας.
> 
> Το κουτί νομίζω είναι super! Αλλά για OKW, είναι όντως αυτή η τιμή του; Λίγο δεν είναι;
> 
> Data για αυτό το κουτί σαν συνημμένο



Η δικιά μου η φαγωμένη περισσότερο με αγκίστρι μοιάζει :Lol: 
Εμένα μου είπε μια τιμή (8.7 μαζί με ΦΠΑ) είναι η τιμή του κουτιού χωρίς επεξεργασία, φαντάστηκα είναι η τιμή του 2ου λίνκ γιατί νόμιζα το πρώτο είναι πάνελ+κουτί και μου το εξήγησε, αλλά το είδα μετά είναι ακριβότερο, ίσως εννοούσε το πάνελ. Ντρέπομαι να τον πάρω στα καπάκια να τον ρωτήσω :Tongue2: 
Αν σκεφτείς ότι δεν είναι απλός διανομέας και μπορεί να σου δώσει πρόσβαση στα 3D αρχεία λογικά θα έχει διαφορετικό κοστολόγιο.

----------


## kioan

Εγώ είχα πάρει πριν 2 χρόνια κάτι AOYUE μύτες (T-1.2D και T-2.4D) από τον πωλητή replace4u και είναι μια χαρά, χωρίς την οποιαδήποτε φθορά.

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι συμβατές με το συγκεκριμένο στέλεχος, αλλά μοιάζουν να είναι... Θα τις δοκιμάσω και θα ενημερώσω μόλις το παραλάβω.

----------


## SeAfasia

Τα κουτιά μου αρέσουν και εμένα,πάμε για ομαδική αγορά τότε....

----------


## Fire Doger

Να σας ρωτήσω, λέτε να είναι χρήσιμη και μια αντλία?
Εγώ φαντάζομαι πως ναι, και σαν P&P και σαν τρόμπα.
Δεν ξέρω αν αξίζει τον κόπο όμως. Βρήκα μία μικρή να χωράει στο κουτί και λέει 2 Λίτρα το λεπτό (δεν μπορώ να κάνω αντιστοιχία στο μυαλό μου).
Λέτε να κάνει δουλειά?

----------


## kioan

Ομολογώ πως την ίδια σκεψη έχω και εγώ  :Wink:  Θέλω μελλοντικά να τον κάνω σταθμό αποκόλλησης μιας και ήδη έχω κολλητήρι.

Πριν μερικούς μήνες είχα πιάσει πάλι το θέμα και δεν μπορώ ακόμα να καταλήξω στην τρόμπα... Εάν κάποιος έχει σταθμό αποκόλλησης ίσως να μπορούσε να τον ανοίξει μήπως και βρούμε χαρακτηριστικά της υπάρχουσας αντλίας για να ξέρουμε τι περίπου ψάχνουμε.

----------


## SeAfasia

> Η δικιά μου η φαγωμένη περισσότερο με αγκίστρι μοιάζει
> Εμένα μου είπε μια τιμή (8.7 μαζί με ΦΠΑ) είναι η τιμή του κουτιού χωρίς επεξεργασία, φαντάστηκα είναι η τιμή του 2ου λίνκ γιατί νόμιζα το πρώτο είναι πάνελ+κουτί και μου το εξήγησε, αλλά το είδα μετά είναι ακριβότερο, ίσως εννοούσε το πάνελ. Ντρέπομαι να τον πάρω στα καπάκια να τον ρωτήσω
> Αν σκεφτείς ότι δεν είναι απλός διανομέας και μπορεί να σου δώσει πρόσβαση στα 3D αρχεία λογικά θα έχει διαφορετικό κοστολόγιο.



Στεφ ποιό* dxf viewer* προτείνεις;
Eπίσης για τη δημιουργία *dxf αρχείων;*
Να είναι open source... :Wink:

----------


## Fire Doger

Ο Dave λέει πως έχει 60mm of mercury =~ 80KPa και τόσο δίνει και το hakko808

Για dxf δεν ξέρω, πριν στείλω το μήνυμα ρώτησα για τι και πως παραγγέλνουμε τρύπες σε κουτί και μου εξήγησε.

----------


## manolena

> Στεφ ποιό* dxf viewer* προτείνεις;
> Eπίσης για τη δημιουργία *dxf αρχείων;*
> Να είναι open source...



Κώστα αν δουλεύεις το Altium απλά κάνε import το αρχείο .dxf 
και θα το δείς σε όλα τα layers. Ρύθμισέ το μόνο για εισαγωγή σε
mm και 1:1
Αντίστροφα, φτιάχνεις το γραμμικό σχέδιο στο Pcb και το σώζεις σαν dxf.

----------


## SeAfasia

> Κώστα αν δουλεύεις το Altium απλά κάνε import το αρχείο .dxf 
> και θα το δείς σε όλα τα layers. Ρύθμισέ το μόνο για εισαγωγή σε
> mm και 1:1



ναι ευχαριστώ....
απλά ρωτάω γιατί θέλουμε δε θέλουμε μπήκαμε στο τρυπάκι να μάθουμε και σχεδιασμό....πάνελ. :Biggrin:

----------


## finos

ξερω εγω λιγο autocad

----------


## SeAfasia

> ξερω εγω λιγο autocad



*και εγώ:*
http://altiumpcbdesigner.blogspot.gr

----------


## giannopoulos.stavros

> .. Εάν κάποιος έχει σταθμό αποκόλλησης ίσως να μπορούσε να τον ανοίξει μήπως και βρούμε χαρακτηριστικά της υπάρχουσας αντλίας για να ξέρουμε τι περίπου ψάχνουμε.




Ελπίζω να σας βοηθήσει
Σαν ανταλλακτικό είναι λίγο ακριβό

----------

Fire Doger (13-05-16), 

manolena (13-05-16), 

SeAfasia (13-05-16)

----------


## lepouras

βρε γατόνια. εσείς που το κατέχετε. δεν γίνετε με μια μικρή προσθήκη (από κάποιες ελεύθερες θέσης του επεξεργαστή) και λίγο (ή πολύ δεν το ξέρω διότι δεν το κατέχω) παραπάνω πρόγραμμα να μπορεί να ελέγχει ταυτόχρονα δύο κολλητήρια (ή κολλητήρι και μπιστόλι  κλπ κλπ) και απλά να τα δείχνει στην ίδια οθόνη? το ρωτάω γιατί είναι κρίμα να έχουμε χόρια συσκευές για μια (πιστεύω) μικρή επέκταση της πλακέτας. χόρια ότι πολλές φορές τα δύο κολλητήρια βολεύουν σε πολύ μεγάλο αριθμό SMD εξαρτήματα (αντιστάσεις τρανζίστορ πυκνωτές κλπ κλπ) ώστε να ξεκολλάνε ευκολότερα και ανώδυνα χωρίς θερμό αέρα κλπ κλπ.
είπα μια ιδέα (μπορεί να είναι και βλακεία) :Rolleyes:

----------


## manolena

Έχω επισκευάσει αυτή την τρόμπα πολλές φορές... Βασικά,  μόνο καλό καθαρισμό το περιστρεφόμενο έμβολο θέλει, είναι όντως πολύ καλή αλλά ακριβή.

----------


## manolena

> βρε γατόνια. εσείς που το κατέχετε. δεν γίνετε με μια μικρή προσθήκη (από κάποιες ελεύθερες θέσης του επεξεργαστή) και λίγο (ή πολύ δεν το ξέρω διότι δεν το κατέχω) παραπάνω πρόγραμμα να μπορεί να ελέγχει ταυτόχρονα δύο κολλητήρια (ή κολλητήρι και μπιστόλι  κλπ κλπ) και απλά να τα δείχνει στην ίδια οθόνη? το ρωτάω γιατί είναι κρίμα να έχουμε χόρια συσκευές για μια (πιστεύω) μικρή επέκταση της πλακέτας. χόρια ότι πολλές φορές τα δύο κολλητήρια βολεύουν σε πολύ μεγάλο αριθμό SMD εξαρτήματα (αντιστάσεις τρανζίστορ πυκνωτές κλπ κλπ) ώστε να ξεκολλάνε ευκολότερα και ανώδυνα χωρίς θερμό αέρα κλπ κλπ.
> είπα μια ιδέα (μπορεί να είναι και βλακεία)



Είσαι εσύ για αυτό κάτι θα κάνουμε...  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## manolena

> ξερω εγω λιγο autocad



Εσύ πολλά ξέρεις κι απο λίγο... Η ημιμάθεια όμως είναι χειρότερη απο την α-μάθεια...
Το φάρμακο για αυτό, είναι ένα: στρώσιμο κώλου λέγεται και θέλει κόπο.

----------


## Fire Doger

> (ή κολλητήρι και *μπιστόλι*  κλπ κλπ)



χαχαχαχα
Το σκέφτηκα όταν είδα τυχαία ένα hack σε σταθμό θερμού αέρα να βγάζει στο πάνελ και βάνα για την είσοδο του 'συμπιεστή' και πριν 5 λεπτά μου έσπαγε τα νεύρα η τρόμπα.

Όταν με το καλό έρθουν τα υλικά θα βάλω θηλυκές πινοσειρές στην πλακέτα και *μεγάλες* αρσενικές στον επεξεργαστή να βγαίνουν και από κάτω να κουμπώσουν στις θηλυκές αλλά και να προεξέχουν αρκετά προς τα πάνω έτσι ώστε να μπορώ εύκολα με θηλυκά jumper να πάρω πιν του μΕ για να μπουν σε άλλη πλακέτα μην την χαλάσω την έτοιμη ή κολλάω καλωδιάκια. Αν το κάνετε έτσι θα είναι εύκολο για πειράγματα μετά :Wink: 

Για τα 2 κολλητήρια δεν ξέρω να σου πω αν είναι εύκολο ή δύσκολο δεν τον κοίταξα τον κώδικα, ο Μάνος είναι ο γκουρού  :Wink: 
Για έλεγχο κινητήρα-απορρόφηση-ροή αέρα δεν είναι κάτι δύσκολο.

Μέχρι στιγμής θα έχει δυνατότητες για:
Κολλητήρι
2ο κολλητήρι
πιστόλι αποκόλλησης
θερμό αέρα
Τσιμπιδάκι κενού για smd
Θέλουμε και preheater τώρα που γυρίζει? :Biggrin: 

Είχε δίκιο ο Μάνος που είχε ανεβάσει ένα διαστημόπλοιο... :Tongue2: 
Πέρα απ' την πλάκα πολύ μου αρέσει που λέμε όλοι ιδέες και είναι εφικτές και πολύ πιθανό να γίνουν γιατί όλοι έχουμε μεράκι.
Μπράβο μας και μπράβο και στον δημιουργό! :Thumbup1:

----------

manolena (13-05-16)

----------


## navar

το πιστόλι αποκόλλησεις νομίζω οτι δεν έχει ανάγκη επιπλέον κώδικα αν ο Μάνος δεν έχει διάθεση, αρκεί ενα ρελέ εσωτερικά να τροφοδοτεί την τρόμπα και να οπλίζει απο την σκανδάλη του πιστολιού

----------


## lepouras

ναι το θέμα της τρόμπας εγώ το έχω λύσει ακριβός έτσι. με ένα ρελε οδηγό την τρόμπα του θερμού αέρα και έχω το μπιστόλι στην εισαγωγή της. το θέμα όλο είναι ο έλεγχος θερμοκρασίας(αυτή την στιγμή το ελέγχο από το σταθμό του κολλητηριού).
προσωπικά το κόλπο με τα δύο κολλητήρια το κάνω με ένα δεύτερο χωρίς ρύθμιση που είναι με αναπτήρα αυτοκινήτου και το είχα πάρει ακριβός για αυτό τον λόγο. για το αυτοκίνητο. αλλά στο εργαστήρι με βολεύει πολλές φόρες να ξηλώνω κάνα μοσφετ από καμιά πλακέτα πολύ εύκολα χωρίς αέρα και να χρειάζεται να καλύπτω τα πάντα με καπτον. το κόλπο με το τσιμπιδάκι πως δουλεύει? είναι σαν δύο κολλητήρια με δύο αντιστάσεις άρα και δύο ελέγχους θερμοκρασίας αλλά τα απεικονίζουν σαν μία?
πάντως από ιδέες έχω πολλές..................... γνώσεις δεν 'έχω οπότε είναι λίγο άκυρο να της λέω για να βγάλουν το φίδι άλλοι. :Blushing:

----------


## CybEng

> Στεφ ποιό* dxf viewer* προτείνεις;
> Eπίσης για τη δημιουργία *dxf αρχείων;*
> Να είναι open source...




Για τα DXF αρχεία ανοίγεις μια παλιά και πολύ πονεμένη ιστορία.  Αν και το format μετράει πλέον δεκαετίες ζωής (και αρκετές Releases  :frown:  ) υπάρχει πρόβλημα να διαβαστούν σωστά αρχεία που σου στέλνει κάποιος άλλος  ή αρχεία που στέλνεις εσύ σε κάποιον άλλο. Δυστηχώς η Autodesk (λέγε με  AutoCAD) κάνει τα δικά της για να κρατήσει την σχεδόν μονοπωλιακή θέση που κατέχει στην αγορά συστημάτων CAD (κάτι σαν την Microsoft ένα πράμα δλδ) με αποτέλεσμα το format DXF αλλά και το DWG να υποφέρουν τα πάνδεινα και να υπάρχει θέμα στην ανταλλαγή των αρχείων που έχουν προκύψει από διαφορετικές πλατφόρμες λογισμικού.

Γενικά τώρα στο ερώτημα που τέθηκε.

- Ένα διαδεδομένο open source λογισμικό CAD με υποστήριξη DXF είναι το QCAD 2D  (Linux, MacOS, Windoz).

- Από την βάση του QCAD προήρθε (fork) και το open source  LibreCAD.  

- Ένα δωρεάν διαθέσιμο (αλλά όχι open source) είναι το DaftSight Free της Dassault Systems (που φτιάχνει τα μαχητικά αεροσκάφη). Η δωρεάν διαθέσιμη έκδοση είναι ένα πλήρες CAD σύστημα που θα καλύψει το 99,9% των περιστασιακών χρηστών CAD και παρέχει ένα επιπλέον τεράστιο πλεονέκτημα. Είναι ίσως το μόνο δωρεάν διαθέσιμο λογισμικό που εκτός από τα αρχεία DXF κάνει και σχετικά σωστή δουλειά στο άνοιγμα αρχείων DWG.

Όλα τα προηγούμενα είναι CAD συστήματα με ένα user interface που μοιάζει στην φιλοσοφία του με το AutoCAD. Εξ'ίσου καλά όμως (εάν όχι καλύτερα) είναι και τα "παραμετρικά" προγράμματα σχεδιασμού. Σε αυτά τα προγράμματα αντί να σχεδιάζεις στην οθόνη με το ποντίκι τα αντικείμενά σου τα περιγράφεις με "εντολές".   Η ακρίβεια που δίνουν τα παραμετρικά προγράμματα ιδιαίτερα εάν θέλεις με τα παραγόμενα αρχεία να οδηγήσεις γραμμές παραγωγής, είναι εξαιρετική. Επιπλέον σου δίνουν την δυνατότητα να συνεργάζονται με άλλα προγράμματα. Φανταστείτε ένα πρόγραμμα θεωρητικών υπολογισμών ή προσομοιώσεων που οδηγεί με μία διαδραστική διαδικασία το  σύστημα CAD για τον σχεδιασμό της εισαγωγής του κινητήρα σε ένα αεροσκάφος stealth.   Μερικά παραμετρικά CAD λογισμικά open source είναι :

 - FreeCAD.  
 - BRL-CAD. Έχει τεράστια ιστορία πίσω του μια και μετράει ήδη 37 χρόνια "ζωής". Αναπτύχθηκε αρχικά για χρήση από τους κατασκευαστές/μελετητές στρατιωτικού υλικού των ΗΠΑ και δινόταν με αυστηρά συμβόλαια non-disclosure σε εξουσιοδοτημένες εταιρείες ή ερευνητικές ομάδες. Τα τελευταία χρόνια δίνεται ελεύθερα και τρέχει πρακτικά σε κάθε workstation πλατφόρμa.



- Για (δωρεάν) viewers υπάρχουν κάποιες επιλογές όπως :
  --- DWGTrueView της Autodesk (μόνο για Windoz) (μην ανησυχείτε για το DWG του ονόματος, ανοίγει κανονικά και τα DXF).
  --- DXF Viewer (Windoz only).
  --- Free eDrawings Viewer (για Windoz & MacOS) επίσης από την Dassault Systems (Solidworks). Εκτός από DFX/DWG ανοίγει και Solidworks αρχεία (sldprt, sldasm, slddrw).
  --- JETCAM CAD Viewer (Windoz only).
  --- Lx-Viewer  (Open Source για Linux βασικά αλλά έχει και κάποια έκδοση Windoz). 
  --- Teigha Viewer (Linux, Windoz,MacOS,Android).
  --- Μία open source εφαρμογή γραμμένη σε Java (με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται  :Unsure:  ) με τίτλο DXF Viewer.  
  --- Ένα καλό open source πρόγραμμα ιδιαίτερα εάν δουλεύεις με 3D μοντέλα  gCAD3D. Εκτός από viewer έχει και δυνατότητες modeler 3D.
  --- Μία άλλη open source εφαρμογή επίσης με υποστήριξη 3D η  G3DViewer.

----------

manolena (14-05-16), 

SeAfasia (13-05-16)

----------


## Fire Doger

Όλο κάτι λες και μας φλασάρεις :Tongue2: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AOYUE-T001-R...IAAOSw5dNWnOUk
Αυτό δεν θέλεις? Νομίζω το παίρνεις και το βάζεις όπως είναι στον σταθμό, αφού λειτουργούν οι κλώνοι κολλητήρια λογικά θα λειτουργεί κ αυτό.

----------


## lepouras

γιατί λέει 220βολτ? :Confused1: 
αλλά από την άλλη αν ήταν να αγοράζω ότι ήθελα έτοιμο τότε ποιος ο λόγος να μην το κάνω σε όλα?(απλά να αγοράζω) :Biggrin: 
από την άλλη ξέρουμε αν θα αντέξουν οι μύτες? ή θα κλαίμε?
άσε μόλις φτιάξω τον καινούργιο θα κάνω μια απόπειρα να φτιάξω τσιμπίδα με αυτά που δουλεύω και τα εμπιστεύομαι(είναι και φθηνότερα) και τα έχω σίγουρα δοκιμασμένα. αν πετύχει θα το δείξω, αν όχι θα κάνω την πάπια ....................... :Lol:

----------


## Fire Doger

> γιατί λέει 220βολτ?
> αλλά από την άλλη αν ήταν να αγοράζω ότι ήθελα έτοιμο τότε ποιος ο λόγος να μην το κάνω σε όλα?(απλά να αγοράζω)
> από την άλλη ξέρουμε αν θα αντέξουν οι μύτες? ή θα κλαίμε?



Που? :Confused1: 
Στα έτοιμα δεν μπορείς να δίνεις παραγγελίες 'καλό θα ήταν να είχε και ....' Επίσης δεν υπάρχει κολλητήρι-φραπεδιέρα-αναπτήρας-μασαζιέρα :Lol: 
Άμα δεν θες μην το πάρεις. :Tongue2:  Απλά λέω πως λογικά μπαίνει και αυτό αν κάποιος ενδιαφέρετε... Μπορείς να τα κολλήσεις σε μια μασιά για τα μαλλιά τα 2 κολλητήρια

Αν μπει η αντλία ίσως να μπορεί να στάζει και solder paste... xmmm

----------


## lepouras

*Item specifics*  									 			Condition:
 												 																	 															 															 															 																New: A brand-new, unused, unopened, undamaged item in its original packaging (where packaging is  																 																			applicable). Packaging should be the same as what is  found in a retail store, unless the item is handmade or was packaged by  the manufacturer in non-retail packaging, such as an unprinted box or  plastic bag. See the seller's listing for full details. 																					See all condition definitions*- opens in a new window or tab* 
 									 			Brand:
 *AOYUE*

 Voltage: 
 220 V
 									 			Model:
 *T001*

 									 			Warranty:
 												6 month
 									 			Country/Region of Manufacture:
 												China

 									 			MPN:
 *Does Not Apply*
 									 			UPC:
 *Does not apply*

----------


## navar

μπορεί να λεεί για τον σταθμό Γιάννη !
νομίζεις οι πωλητές ξέρουν όλοι τι ακριβώς πουλάνε;
οι περισσότεροι είναι Dropshippers

----------


## lepouras

Ίσως Κωνσταντίνε. και εμένα μου φαίνεται παράξενο το βύσμα που έχει αν ήταν για 220. αυτό που έχω απορία είναι πως ελέγχει την σωστή θερμοκρασία και στα δύο στελέχη? εκτός και αν μετράει το ένα και έτσι θεωρεί το άλλο. αλλά αυτό δεν μου στέκει καλά.

----------


## navar

σε εναν σταθμό ERSA που ειχα δουλεψει παλιότερα με τετοια twezzers (καπου στο 2001-2002 δουλευα καπου και αλλαζαμε eprom σε κατι ταμειακες sharp κρουστικες για το euro) ειχε και κανονικο μονο στέλεχος και αυτα γινονταν τράμπα μεταξύ τους κανονικά. 
δεν σκέφτηκα ποτέ πως μπορεί να δουλέυει !

----------


## manolena

Κώστα, πες αλεύρι....

*ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΗ RC305479900HK*

ΆΦΙΞΗ ΣΤΗ ΧΩΡΑ ΠΡΟΟΡΙΣΜΟΥ
17-05-2016
08:39
ΕΛΛΑΔΑ-ΑΕΡΟΛΙΜΕΝΑΣ ΑΘΗΝΩΝ(ΚΑΤ)



ΚΛΕΙΣΙΜΟ ΑΠΟ Κ.Δ.ΑΕΡΟΔΡΟΜΙΟΥ
17-05-2016
11:47
Κ.Δ.ΑΕΡΟΔΡΟΜΙΟΥ

----------


## navar

ΑΛΕΥΡΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙ  ΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙ ΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙ ΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙ ΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙ

----------


## manolena

Χαχαχαχαχααααα, για τον άλλον πήγαινε, αλλά δεν πειράζει, πέστε και οι δύο αλεύρι!

----------


## SeAfasia

> Κώστα, πες αλεύρι....
> 
> *ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΗ RC305479900HK*
> 
> ΆΦΙΞΗ ΣΤΗ ΧΩΡΑ ΠΡΟΟΡΙΣΜΟΥ
> 17-05-2016
> 08:39
> ΕΛΛΑΔΑ-ΑΕΡΟΛΙΜΕΝΑΣ ΑΘΗΝΩΝ(ΚΑΤ)
> 
> ...





 :Smile:  :Smile:  αλεύρι πιάνεται;

----------


## SeAfasia

*Άυριο θα είναι εδώ...* :Rolleyes:  :Tongue2:

----------


## SeAfasia

> *Άυριο θα είναι εδώ...*





 :Lol:  :Tongue2: 



*συνεχίζεται.......*

----------

kioan (18-05-16)

----------


## SeAfasia

ιδού:

----------

kioan (18-05-16), 

manolena (18-05-16)

----------


## SeAfasia

μια με το *arduino nano* (έμεινα και από Pin headers  :Lol:   :Confused1: ),το πλακετάκι δίπλα είναι για *ξεκάρφωμα*  :Rolleyes: :

----------


## manolena

> μια με το *arduino nano* (έμεινα και από Pin headers  ),το πλακετάκι δίπλα είναι για *ξεκάρφωμα* :



Αυτά που γράφει ο Nano ταιριάζουνε με αυτά που γράφει η πλακέτα ή ξεφτιλίστηκα τελείως;  :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## SeAfasia

> Αυτά που γράφει ο Nano ταιριάζουνε με αυτά που γράφει η πλακέτα ή ξεφτιλίστηκα τελείως;



οχι μια χαρά είναι,εγώ το έβαλα ανάποδα λόγω υπερχειλίζουσας χαράς..... :Biggrin:

----------


## manolena

Τα πινάκια να λένε σωστά, τα υπόλοιπα δεν τρέχει τίποτα.

----------


## manolena

> οχι μια χαρά είναι,εγώ το έβαλα ανάποδα λόγω υπερχειλίζουσας χαράς.....



Χαχαχαχαχαααααααα, υπερχειλίζουσας; Σαν να λέμε χέστηκες πάνω σου δηλαδή... Γειά σου ρε Κώστα
τσίφτη!!!

----------


## SeAfasia

> Χαχαχαχαχαααααααα, υπερχειλίζουσας; Σαν να λέμε χέστηκες πάνω σου δηλαδή... Γειά σου ρε Κώστα
> τσίφτη!!!



αστα να πάνε....Μάνο....εχέστην που θα έλεγαν οι ενάντιοι της μαλλιαρής... :Lol:

----------


## leosedf

A αυτό είναι με τις τρύπες? Καλό φαίνεται.

SMD φτιάχνει κανείς?

----------


## manolena

> A αυτό είναι με τις τρύπες? Καλό φαίνεται.
> 
> SMD φτιάχνει κανείς?



Δεν μου ήρθαν ακόμα οι SMD, πήραν άλλο αεροπλάνο απο του Κώστα. Ο Γιάνναρος ο Λέπουρας
δεν ξέρω αν τέλειωσε την άλλη τη δικιά του.

----------


## SeAfasia

παίδες,να αρχίσω την αποστολή του pcb και να δούμε τι θα κάνουμε με το κολλητήρι και κουτί....

----------


## Fire Doger

Τι έχουν πάθει οι Κινέζοι?
Ο ATMega έλεγε 16 Μαι-6 Ιουν και 16 ήταν εδώ...
Νέφτι τους βάλανε? :Lol: 

Κωνσταντίνε ψάχνεις αφορμή για να κοροϊδέψεις τις κολλήσεις μας εε?

Για το κουτί θα πάρω της OKW και την πρόσοψη θα την τρυπήσω πρόχειρα στην αρχή γιατί δεν έχω καταλήξει στο τι θα βάλω, το ότι αλλάζει είναι αρκετά βολικό  :Smile: 
Σκέφτομαι σοβαρά αυτό

----------


## lepouras

> Δεν μου ήρθαν ακόμα οι SMD, πήραν άλλο αεροπλάνο απο του Κώστα. Ο Γιάνναρος ο Λέπουρας
> δεν ξέρω αν τέλειωσε την άλλη τη δικιά του.



το αρντουινο περιμένω να έρθει στον Ακη.

----------


## leosedf

Δε θα μπορούσε να μπει κολλητήρι τσιμπίδα για να βγάζουμε και να κολλάμε SMD?

----------


## Fire Doger

> Δε θα μπορούσε να μπει κολλητήρι τσιμπίδα για να βγάζουμε και να κολλάμε SMD?



Θα μπορούσε, το συζητήσαμε λίγο νωρίτερα.

----------


## SeAfasia

Στεφ,ποιός τύπος της ΟKW;
"Για το κουτί θα πάρω *της OKW* και την πρόσοψη............"

----------


## alfadex

> Τι έχουν πάθει οι Κινέζοι?
> Ο ATMega έλεγε 16 Μαι-6 Ιουν και 16 ήταν εδώ...
> Νέφτι τους βάλανε?
> 
> Κωνσταντίνε ψάχνεις αφορμή για να κοροϊδέψεις τις κολλήσεις μας εε?
> 
> Για το κουτί θα πάρω της OKW και την πρόσοψη θα την τρυπήσω πρόχειρα στην αρχή γιατί δεν έχω καταλήξει στο τι θα βάλω, το ότι αλλάζει είναι αρκετά βολικό 
> Σκέφτομαι σοβαρά αυτό




Αυτή την αντλία μη τη πάρεις,την έχω πάρει εγω και είναι τελείως ψόφια , αυτή όμως αν και φαίνεται πιο μούφα είναι αρκετά καλύτερη. Το θέμα όμως με όλες τις αντλίες δεν είναι η δύναμη της αντλίας αλλά το φίλτρο το οποιο θέλει συνεχώς καθαρισμα,γιατι βουλώνει και καταντάει πολύ κουραστικό :Sad:

----------

kioan (18-05-16)

----------


## Fire Doger

Έβαλα και λάθος λίνκ, σε αυτό είχα καταλήξει.
Και εγώ το είδα και μου φάνηκε αρκετά πρόχειρο αν και συμβαδίζει με τις τιμές που δίνουν τα πιστόλια στα 80Kpa. Αφού την έχεις δοκιμάσει οκ. Για φίλτρο σκεφτόμουν να βάλω σαν αυτά που έχουν στα ψυκτικά που έχει μπαλάκια (σίλικα τα ονομάζουν οι ψυκτικοί) μέσα, βλέποντας και κάνοντας  :Smile: 

Κώστα έβλεπα την σειρά Motec S, αλλά με το παραπάνω μοτέρ μάλλον για Μ το κόβω.
Αν ανοίξεις κάποιο μέσα δίνει και link για τα κατάλληλα αξεσουάρ για το καθένα στο site της OKW, άμα κάνεις Copy τον κωδικό στην αναζήτηση του καταστήματος θα στα βγάλει.
Για άλλα δεν έψαξα, σε αυτά είδα ότι έχει το πάνελ με την κλίση που βολεύει για αυτό τα διάλεξα.

----------


## SeAfasia

Οκ Στεφ,την αντλία έχεις σχέδιο υπόψην σου;
Περίεργος δα..!!!
Κουτί θα σας δείξω αργότερα τι έχω υπόψην μου..

----------


## Fire Doger

> Οκ Στεφ,την αντλία έχεις σχέδιο υπόψην σου;
> Περίεργος δα..!!!
> Κουτί θα σας δείξω αργότερα τι έχω υπόψην μου..



Σκεφτόμουν κάτι παρόμοιο με τα 2 mosfet που χρησιμοποιεί ο Μάνος για το κολλητήρι γιατί λογικά οι περισσότεροι θα έχουν πάρει περισσότερα από 1 κομμάτια (για να υπάρχει και η επιλογή οδήγησης με pwm) αν και βλέπω ένα L298 να βγαίνει οικονομικότερο και έχω και ένα. (Υποστηρίζει και 4 μοτέρ για τον preheater που λέγαμε :Lol: ).

Σαν ιδέα έχω να φεύγει 1 έξοδος pwm και να υπάρχει μια είσοδος στον Atmega απ' τον διακόπτη που ανάλογα με την κατάσταση της εισόδου και των ρυθμίσεων θα πάει το pwm. (ο Βαγγέλης μπορεί να βάλει εξωτερικό 3φασικό αν θέλει για ορίζει την λειτουργία του διακόπτη του πιστολιού  :Tongue2: )
Για να λειτουργεί και ως στιλό απορρόφησης για να πιάνει τα smd θέλω το pwm για να είναι ρυθμιζόμενη η ροή.

Επίσης θα βγάλω και στο πάνελ την έξοδο της αντλίας και θα προσπαθήσω να το κουμπώσω σε ένα τέτοιο (θα υπάρχει πνευματικός σύνδεσμος) για να βγάζει ελεγχόμενα solder paste γιατί εκτός απ' την τρόμπα μου έχει σπάσει τα νεύρα και η σύριγγα :Tongue2:  (Δεν γνωρίζω κατά πόσο θα δουλέψει, αν φτάνει η πίεση)

Για ξερή λειτουργία on-off και χωρίς αλλαγή στο πρόγραμμα μπορεί να μπει ένα απλό μικρό relay πλακέτας. Δεν ξέρω την συνδεσμολογία του πιστολιού για να σου πω αν μπορεί να οπλίζει απευθείας το ρελέ ή θέλει κάποιο τρανζιστοράκι.

Στο νάνο αν υπάρχει 1 πιν (pwm κατά προτίμηση) ελεύθερο θα μπορούν να μπούν όλα. (Ο διακόπτης αντί για να πάει στο πρόγραμμα θα ανοιγοκλείνει το σήμα ανάμεσα στο arduino - driver).

Καλό θα ήταν να μπει και δεύτερος έλεγχος κολλητηριού καθαρά για το πιστόλι αλλά προς το παρών πάμε κομμάτι κομμάτι. Τώρα ακόμα στην έρευνα και στις ιδέες είμαι, με τα μούτρα θα πέσω 1 Ιουλ που θα τελειώσω την εξεταστική.

----------


## leosedf

> Σκεφτόμουν κάτι παρόμοιο με τα 2 mosfet που χρησιμοποιεί ο Μάνος για το κολλητήρι γιατί λογικά οι περισσότεροι θα έχουν πάρει περισσότερα από 1 κομμάτια (για να υπάρχει και η επιλογή οδήγησης με pwm) αν και βλέπω ένα L298 να βγαίνει οικονομικότερο και έχω και ένα. (Υποστηρίζει και 4 μοτέρ για τον preheater που λέγαμε).
> 
> Σαν ιδέα έχω να φεύγει 1 έξοδος pwm και να υπάρχει μια είσοδος στον Atmega απ' τον διακόπτη που ανάλογα με την κατάσταση της εισόδου και των ρυθμίσεων θα πάει το pwm. (ο Βαγγέλης μπορεί να βάλει εξωτερικό 3φασικό αν θέλει για ορίζει την λειτουργία του διακόπτη του πιστολιού )
> Για να λειτουργεί και ως στιλό απορρόφησης για να πιάνει τα smd θέλω το pwm για να είναι ρυθμιζόμενη η ροή.
> 
> Επίσης θα βγάλω και στο πάνελ την έξοδο της αντλίας και θα προσπαθήσω να το κουμπώσω σε ένα τέτοιο (θα υπάρχει πνευματικός σύνδεσμος) για να βγάζει ελεγχόμενα solder paste γιατί εκτός απ' την τρόμπα μου έχει σπάσει τα νεύρα και η σύριγγα (Δεν γνωρίζω κατά πόσο θα δουλέψει, αν φτάνει η πίεση)
> 
> Για ξερή λειτουργία on-off και χωρίς αλλαγή στο πρόγραμμα μπορεί να μπει ένα απλό μικρό relay πλακέτας. Δεν ξέρω την συνδεσμολογία του πιστολιού για να σου πω αν μπορεί να οπλίζει απευθείας το ρελέ ή θέλει κάποιο τρανζιστοράκι.
> 
> ...



http://www.ebay.com/itm/AC-220v-QS-2...0AAOSwsB9V9wqG

Πάντως αυτό είναι πιο φτηνό από το μοτόρι.

----------


## SeAfasia

έχω ένα κουτί από το normabox.gr αυτό:



αλλά δεν έχω τρόπο να ανοίξω τις ανάλογες οπές για το connector του κολλητηριού της 4χ20 lcd κτλπ...
Ενδεικτικά χωράει ένα switching power supply και το pcb του SMD Solder Station Arduino Nano:

 και   :Biggrin: 
Τι λέτε;

Τώρα δίπλα στο Pcb του pcbway έβαλα μια πλακέτα από άλλη κατασκευή από το seeedstudio με πράσινη μάσκα...
 χωρίς Electroless Nickel Immersion Gold (ENIG) που έχει το pcb του pcbway που δίνει δωρεάν..

----------


## manolena

Ωραίος. Αν χρησιμοποιήσεις αυτό το κουτί, υπάρχει χώρος για να το κάνεις εντελώς αυτόνομο με την πρόσθεση ενός Μ/Σ στα 18V, 3-4A με μια γέφυρα ανόρθωσης και ένα καλό 
στάδιο εξομάλυνσης. Το step-down που έχει η πλακέτα μια χαρά θα διαχειριστεί την τάση τροφοδοσίας 5V, ενώ θα έχεις και 24-25V για το θερμαντικό του στελέχους. Αλλιώς, 
βέβαια με ένα SMPS στα 24.

----------


## manolena

> Δε θα μπορούσε να μπει κολλητήρι τσιμπίδα για να βγάζουμε και να κολλάμε SMD?







> Θα μπορούσε, το συζητήσαμε λίγο νωρίτερα.



Δεν θυμάμαι ρε παιδιά, τα tweezers της Weller π.χ., εκτός απο θερμαντικό σε κάθε μύτη της τσιμπίδας έχουν και ξεχωριστό αισθητήριο ήστο σταθμό έρχεται ένα σήμα θερμοκρασίας;

----------


## SeAfasia

> Ωραίος. Αν χρησιμοποιήσεις αυτό το κουτί, υπάρχει χώρος για να το κάνεις εντελώς αυτόνομο με την πρόσθεση ενός Μ/Σ στα 18V, 3-4A με μια γέφυρα ανόρθωσης και ένα καλό 
> στάδιο εξομάλυνσης. Το step-down που έχει η πλακέτα μια χαρά θα διαχειριστεί την τάση τροφοδοσίας 5V, ενώ θα έχεις και 24-25V για το θερμαντικό του στελέχους.



ναι,το θέμα είναι ότι έχω έναν μ/τιστή σκέτη γκουμούτσα και δεν χωράει με τπτ ο αλήτης...και πρέπει να πάω σε άλλο μεγαλύτερο κουτί!! :Sad: 
Έχω φτιάξει pcb ανόρθωσης και pcb που πέρνει μ/τιστή πλακέτας αλλά μέχρι 0.500mA... :Sad: 
Oπότε θα παώ σε switching open frame σαν αυτό(α):
*open frame*
τι λες Μάνο; :Confused1:

----------


## Fire Doger

Για το weller δεν γνωρίζω, για αυτά που είναι και ο κλόνος κολλητήρι που χρησιμοποιούμε λογικά επιστρέφουν 1 θερμοκρασία. 5 pin έχουν όλα κ όλα, αν επέστρεφαν 2 θερμοκρασίες και είχαν ξεχωριστό έλεγχο δεν θα έμενε pin για το ESD

----------


## manolena

> ...*open frame*
> τι λες Μάνο;



Δεν μπορώ να το ανοίξω, μου κάνει κάτι μλκίες με κωδικούς και συνθηματικά και δεν με αφήνει να μπώ, ενώ έχω λογαριασμό.

EDIT: Το ξεκόλλησα, ποιό απο όλα είναι; (πανάκριβα, σημειωτέον).

----------


## SeAfasia

> Δεν μπορώ να το ανοίξω, μου κάνει κάτι μλκίες με κωδικούς και συνθηματικά και δεν με αφήνει να μπώ, ενώ έχω λογαριασμό.




laptop power supply

----------


## SeAfasia

> Δεν μπορώ να το ανοίξω, μου κάνει κάτι μλκίες με κωδικούς και συνθηματικά και δεν με αφήνει να μπώ, ενώ έχω λογαριασμό.
> 
> EDIT: Το ξεκόλλησα, ποιό απο όλα είναι; (πανάκριβα, σημειωτέον).



open frame

----------


## manolena

> open frame



Ο  θα σου γίνει

----------


## SeAfasia

> Ο  θα σου γίνει



χαχαχααααααα......
παμε για απλή τροφοδοσία όπως λες και εσύ...τότε!! :Rolleyes:

----------


## manolena

Πάλι επι τη ευκαιρία:

Οι δικές μου είναι νυχτερινοί τύποι, απο Παρασκευή αποστολές
*ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΗ RC305505091HK*


ΚΛΕΙΣΙΜΟ ΑΠΟ ΚΕΝΤΡΟ ΔΙΑΛΟΓΗΣ ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣ
18-05-2016
23:10
ΚΕΝΤΡΟ ΔΙΑΛΟΓΗΣ ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣ




Κάτι πρέπει να έχουνε πάθει τα κινεζάκια πάντως, δεν ξέρω τι τους βάζουνε στο γάλα τους.

----------


## SeAfasia

> Πάλι επι τη ευκαιρία:
> 
> Οι δικές μου είναι νυχτερινοί τύποι, απο Παρασκευή αποστολές
> *ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΗ RC305505091HK*ΚΛΕΙΣΙΜΟ ΑΠΟ ΚΕΝΤΡΟ ΔΙΑΛΟΓΗΣ ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣ
> 18-05-2016
> 23:10
> ΚΕΝΤΡΟ ΔΙΑΛΟΓΗΣ ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣ



μάλιστα μάλιστα......αύριο το έχεις...

 μην ξεχάσεις υπερχειλίζουσα χαρά.... :Biggrin:

----------


## manolena

> laptop power supply



Αυτό, μάλιστα, εγώ τέτοιο (24άρι) έχω και παίζει σφαίρα.

----------


## manolena

> μάλιστα μάλιστα......αύριο το έχεις...
> 
>  μην ξεχάσεις υπερχειλίζουσα χαρά....



Χεσμεντέν 1000mg, κάθε 8 ώρες για 3 μέρες.

----------


## SeAfasia

> Χεσμεντέν 1000mg, κάθε 8 ώρες για 3 μέρες.



άστα να πάνε......λες να πάθεις τπτ;
Εν τω μεταξύ έχω ένα αλλά είναι 19volt το πρόστυχο...

----------


## manolena

Δοκίμασε, δεν χάνεις τίποτα (εκτός απο θερμοκρασία τέζα).

----------


## SeAfasia

> Δοκίμασε, δεν χάνεις τίποτα (εκτός απο θερμοκρασία τέζα).



Ποιό να δοκιμάσω το Χεσμεντέν των 1000mg ή το τροφοδοτικό; :Biggrin:

----------


## manolena

Το τροφοδοτικό βρε, το πολύ πολύ να μην πάει τέρμα θερμοκρασία. Άσε τα χάπια για μετά.

----------


## SeAfasia

> Το τροφοδοτικό βρε, το πολύ πολύ να μην πάει τέρμα θερμοκρασία. Άσε τα χάπια για μετά.



οκ,θα σου δώσω τις διαστάσεις του κουτιού να μου βγάλεις την πρόσοψη στο Altium Designer.....

----------


## manolena

Διαστάσεις οθόνης (καθαρές, με τις τρύπες της), τρύπες (Φ)

----------


## navar

εφαρμόζοντας απλα τον νόμο του Ohm καταλήγεις στο ότι στα 19ν το στέλεχος των 60w πέφτει στα ~38w

δεν το παίζω έξυπνος αλλα για πολύ καιρό δούλευα τον σταθμό μου με 19v λαπτοπίσιο τροφοδοτικό και το κολλητίρι δεν είχε δύναμη, καί θερμοκρασία έχανε και αργούσε να ανεβασει και και και....

----------


## SeAfasia

Μάνο το ΒΟΜ ψάχνω στο github σου... :Sad: 
Να τα μαζέυω σιγά σιγά....για το κολλητήρι να θυμηθείς... :Smile:

----------


## manolena

Εσύ Κώστα το ψάχνεις αλλά ματαίως διότι δεν το είχα ανεβάσει. Ζητώ συγνώμη , υπάρχει και στο Git και εδώ ως συνημμένο:

----------

kioan (19-05-16)

----------


## manolena

Τώρα μαζεύτηκα και τις βρήκα να με περιμένουν. Όλα μια χαρά.

----------


## SeAfasia

> Τώρα μαζεύτηκα και τις βρήκα να με περιμένουν. Όλα μια χαρά.



φουλ του άσσου.....μεγειά μεγειά :Rolleyes:

----------

manolena (19-05-16)

----------


## manolena

Παιδιά, όλοι οι ενδιαφερόμενοι, απο το μήνυμα #301 ισχύουν τα εξής:

1. Εγώ (manolena) x2
2. Κώστας (SeAfasia) x1
3. Στεφανος (FireDoger) x1
4. Γιάννης (giannhs07g) x1
5. Άγις (agis68 ) x1
6. Γιώργος (G.G.) x1
7. Κωνσταντίνος (navar) x3

Αυτό το μήνυμα εδώ θα παραμείνει έως την Κυριακή. Αν τυχόν υπάρχουν διαφορές ή ασυμφωνίες, ενημερώστε για να διορθωθούν. Μετά θα προχωρήσω σε αποστολή ΠΜ ενός εκάστου για να μου πείτε τις διευθύνσεις που θα αποσταλούν οι πλακέτες.

----------


## navar

μικρή διόρθωση , την μία δικιά μου την θέλει ο λέπουρας 
αρα παει

Κωνσταντίνος (Navar) x 2
Διαχειριστής (μπουγατσομάχαιρος ) χ 1

----------


## SeAfasia

> Παιδιά, όλοι οι ενδιαφερόμενοι, απο το μήνυμα #301 ισχύουν τα εξής:
> 
> 1. Εγώ (manolena) x2
> 2. Κώστας (SeAfasia) x1
> 3. Στεφανος (FireDoger) x1
> 4. Γιάννης (giannhs07g) x1
> 5. Άγις (agis68 ) x1
> 6. Γιώργος (G.G.) x1
> 7. Κωνσταντίνος (navar) x3
> ...



μου αρέσει.... :Biggrin:

----------


## manolena

1. Εγώ (manolena) x2
2. Κώστας (SeAfasia) x1
3. Στεφανος (FireDoger) x1
4. Γιάννης (giannhs07g) x1
5. Άγις (agis68 ) x1
6. Γιώργος (G.G.) x1
7. Κωνσταντίνος (navar) x2
8. Γιάννης (*lepouras*)x1 (...μα είναι χρώμα αυτό;......)  :Tongue2:

----------


## SeAfasia

μην ξεχαστώ,από Δευτέρα οι κάτωθι θα έχουν πακέτο:
*1.Manolena 2 κομμάτια,ανταλλαγή διευθύνσεων
2.SeAfasia 2 κομμάτια(ένα δικό μου,το άλλο τ'εχω τάξει πριν τα προξενιά,Αυστραλία..!!)
3.Liat 1 κομμάτι
4.@962@ 1 κομμάτι
3.Νavar 1 κομμάτι
4.Lepouras 1 κομμάτι
5.Kioan 1 κομμάτι,περιμένω διεύθυνση,οκ;
6.Fire Doger 1 κομμάτι,διεύθυνση έχω!!*

----------


## manolena

Δηλαδή καταντάει σκάνδαλο αυτός ο Λέπουρας. Έχει ήδη 3 είδη πλακετών-ε !!! Πολυ-κολλητηρι-ολόγος...

----------


## SeAfasia

> Δηλαδή καταντάει σκάνδαλο αυτός ο Λέπουρας. Έχει ήδη 3 είδη πλακετών-ε !!! Πολυ-κολλητηρι-ολόγος...



αφού κατέβασε τις φώτο με την smd version,πήγα να τις δω αλλά τπτ....τσ τσ τσ τσ...!! :Sad:

----------


## lepouras

Μάνο του navar θα έρθω να τις παραλάβω εγώ. οπότε σου στέλνει και την δικιά μου ο Κώστας και έρχομαι να τις πάρω. Κωνσταντίνε (navar ) την άλλη βδομάδα θα ανέβω επάνω. αν δεν βιάζεσαι στις φέρνω.

α όσο για το σκάνδαλο ε σιγά το σκάνδαλο. σκανδαλάκι μια σταλιά. τα τερτίπια της εξουσίας. :Lol: 
Κώστα πιες φωτογραφίες λες?
α τώρα το είδα. μισό και έρχεται

----------


## manolena

Γιάννη, γιατί δεν φαίνονται οι φωτογραφίες σου; Ένα "απαγορεύεται" βλέπω μόνο...

----------


## manolena

Οι παρακάτω:

1. Κώστας (SeAfasia)
2. Στεφανος (FireDoger)
3. Γιάννης (giannhs07g) 
4. Άγις (agis68 )

...περιμένουν με το ταχυδρομείο απο 1 τεμάχιο με ημερομηνία αποστολής τη σημερινή, 201145ΜΑΙ16

----------


## lepouras

> Γιάννη, γιατί δεν φαίνονται οι φωτογραφίες σου; Ένα "απαγορεύεται" βλέπω μόνο...



προσπαθώ να παίξω με το google photos  για να μην γεμίζω εδώ τον χώρο αλλά κάποιο κόλπο χάνω και μετά εξαφανίζονται. που θα πάει θα το βρώ.

----------


## manolena

> ...αλλά κάποιο κόλπο *κάνω* και μετά εξαφανίζονται. που θα πάει θα το βρώ.



Μάϊκ Λαμάρ





Είσαι έτοιμος πάντως, όποτε θέλεις να πάρεις τα πλακετάκια σας εσένα και του Κώστα.

----------


## lepouras

αααααχαχαχχαα που τον θυμήθηκες? οκ Μάνο μόλις έρθει και του Κώστα μου λες και πάμε για τον  δεύτερο  γύρο του καφέ.

----------


## SeAfasia

> αααααχαχαχχαα που τον θυμήθηκες? οκ Μάνο μόλις έρθει και του Κώστα μου λες και πάμε για τον  δεύτερο  γύρο του καφέ.



να ρωτήσω,
ποιοί είσαστε λεκανοπέδιο ώστε να τις στείλω στο Μάνο;

----------


## kioan

Εγώ είμαι στην Αθήνα

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

----------


## SeAfasia

> Εγώ είμαι στην Αθήνα
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk



Oκ,
Μanolena,Kioan,Lepouras Αθήνα.....
Στέφανος aka Fire Doger Θεσσαλονίκη
....

----------


## lepouras

όσοι θέλουν από Αθήνα να πάνε οι πλακέτες στον Μάνο και να τις παραλάβω εγώ ή και να έρθουν μαζί μου( με το αμάξι. συναντιόμαστε φορτώνω και πάμε) να πάμε παρέα να τον τραμπουκίσουμε ... εεεεε να τον συναντήσουμε  :Biggrin:  να το πούνε να μην παιδεύετε και ο Κώστας να στέλνει ένα σορό.

----------


## kioan

Καλό ακούγεται, του χρειαζεται επισκεψη απο mod γιατι ειναι παλιοχαρακτηρας 😂

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

----------


## picdev

Και εγώ μέσα είναι , δεν θέλω πλακέτα αλλά για το καφέ 

Στάλθηκε από το 2014813 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## SeAfasia

> Και εγώ μέσα είναι , δεν θέλω πλακέτα αλλά για το καφέ 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το 2014813 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



μάλλον *περισσεύει* μία akis.... :Biggrin: 
ο Navar απομένει...

----------


## lepouras

του navar στον Μάνο και αυτή για να του τις πάω εγώ σε λίγες μέρες που θα πάω Τρικαλα

Α νωμίζω είναι μια και του Αγι. θα την παραλάβω και αυτήν γιατί έχω συνάντηση μαζί του για να του δώσω κάτι εξαρτήματα που ζήτησε.

άντε κάνω και τον  mod και εκτός φορουμ. τη άλλο θέλετε.... :Lol:

----------


## SeAfasia

> του navar στον Μάνο και αυτή για να του τις πάω εγώ σε λίγες μέρες που θα πάω Τρικαλα



οκ,τσίπουρο θα'χει;

----------


## lepouras

το ελπίζω γιατί θα τον σκίσω αλλιώς. :Lol:

----------


## manolena

> ...και να έρθουν μαζί μου( με το αμάξι. συναντιόμαστε φορτώνω και πάμε) να πάμε παρέα να τον τραμπουκίσουμε ...







> ...Καλό ακούγεται, του χρειαζεται επισκεψη απο mod γιατι ειναι παλιοχαρακτηρας ...







> ...Και εγώ μέσα είναι , δεν θέλω πλακέτα αλλά για το καφέ...



Διαμαρτύρομαι στη διεύθυνση. Αυτοί οι δύο οι απο πάνω είναι παλιοχαρακτήρες. Ο απο κάτω έχω μάθει είναι καλό παιδί, αλλά για να έρχεται με τον πρώτο τον απο πάνω
πρέπει να του γυρίσανε τα μυαλά. Διαμαρτύρομαι πάλι εντόνως.  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## lepouras

> Διαμαρτύρομαι στη διεύθυνση. Αυτοί οι δύο οι απο πάνω είναι παλιοχαρακτήρες. Ο απο κάτω έχω μάθει είναι καλό παιδί, αλλά για να έρχεται με τον πρώτο τον απο πάνω
> πρέπει να του γυρίσανε τα μυαλά. Διαμαρτύρομαι πάλι εντόνως.



χα τώρα είναι αργά. τα παράπονα στους παραπάνω (κόκκινους και κίτρινους) μπας και έχεις ελπίδα............να υπενθυμίσω και του Αγι εγώ παραλαβή.

----------


## manolena

> του navar στον Μάνο και αυτή για να του τις πάω εγώ σε λίγες μέρες που θα πάω Τρικαλα
> 
> Α νωμίζω είναι μια και του Αγι. θα την παραλάβω και αυτήν γιατί έχω συνάντηση μαζί του για να του δώσω κάτι εξαρτήματα που ζήτησε.
> 
> άντε κάνω και τον  mod και εκτός φορουμ. τη άλλο θέλετε....



Ρε παιδιά, τα έχω χάσει με το πάρε-δώσε... Και του Άγι εδώ, βαράτε όλοι μαζί δεν μασάω

----------


## SeAfasia

*εν τω μεταξύ αν είχα χρόνο να ερχόμουν και εγώ θα πηγαίναμε στην Μάνδρα για προβατίνα στα κάρβουνα ή στη Χασιά για παίδια κτλπ......*
...... :Sad:  :Sad:

----------

manolena (21-05-16)

----------


## manolena

> *εν τω μεταξύ αν είχα χρόνο να ερχόμουν και εγώ θα πηγαίναμε στην Μάνδρα για προβατίνα ......
> * *στην* *Μάνδρα για προβατίνα ......
> * *στην* *Μάνδρα για προβατίνα ......*



Άντε να χαθείς εσύ τώρα, μουδιάσανε οι μασέλες μου βραδιάτικα... Βαλτός είσαι;

----------


## manolena

*Ωωωωωωωπ!* Χρόνια καλά και πολλά!! Πολύχρονος, υγιής και τυχερός με πολλά λεφτά και όλη την *Conrad* έξω απ' το σπίτι σου!

Χρόνια πολλά και στη *Διεύθυνση*, να είναι καλά τα ματάκια της που βγάζει στις οθόνες!!!

----------


## lepouras

σιγά βρε. τη να παραλάβεις μία τη 5. εγώ που θα κάνω τον κουριερ τη να πω  :Lol: 
χρόνια πολλά στου Κώσταδες και στις Ελένες. Μάνο και η γυναίκα σου νομίζω?

----------


## manolena

Ναι Γιάννη, η Λένα μου η γλυκιά... Σε ευχαριστώ...

----------


## SeAfasia

:Biggrin:  :Rolleyes:

----------


## finos

Μια ερώτηση αυτή η οθωνη η tfτ παιζει .gif εικόνες ;

----------


## kioan

> Μια ερώτηση αυτή η οθωνη η tfτ παιζει .gif εικόνες ;



Δεν είναι θέμα οθόνης, αλλά λογισμικού.
Αν εννοείς κινούμενα gif, όχι, δεν παίζει όπως είναι φτιαγμένο το πρόγραμμα.

----------


## Fire Doger

> Μια ερώτηση αυτή η οθωνη η tfτ παιζει .gif εικόνες ;



Η οθόνη είναι οθόνη, ότι της στείλεις θα παίξει. Δεν έχω διαβάσει το datasheet να σου πω με σιγουριά τι ταχύτητα αντέχει η επικοινωνία του driver της.
Με ένα low end μΕ μην περιμένεις πολλά, αν βάλεις ένα due θα πάει καλύτερα. Εδώ για παράδειγμα που χρησιμοποιεί έναν arm M3 για επεξεργασία μπορεί να παίξει video στα 60fps.
Αν είχε το κατάλληλο πρόγραμμα αποκωδικοποίησης για gif θα μπορούσε να τα παίξει.

----------


## Fire Doger

Κάτι που βρήκα τυχαία για την συγκεκριμένη οθόνη και κάνει simulation την οθόνη. link

Εσάς τους softwareάδες θα σας ενδιέφερε κάτι τέτοιο που να έχει έξοδο εντολές arduino?
Θυμάμαι ο Μάνος μου είχε πει πως κάθε φορά περνούσε πρόγραμμα για να βρει τα σωστά σημεία, θα σε βοηθούσε κάτι τέτοιο?
Στο μυαλό μου ήδη το έστησα :Tongue2:  Μόνο οι χαρακτήρες με προβληματίζουν.

----------

manolena (21-05-16), 

SeAfasia (21-05-16)

----------


## manolena

Α, βρε Στέφανε... Μακάρι να είχα τη γνώση σου σε τέτοιου είδους προγραμματισμό... Απο όσα μπορώ να καταλάβω και μετά απο εκείνες τις ταλαιπωρίες που λες κι εσύ με το "στήσιμο" εικόνων
ειδικά για UI σε οθόνες TFT, τελικά δεν πρέπει να είναι και ακατόρθωτο... Αν κάνεις τέτοιο πράγμα, οι απανταχού γής και σύμπαντος κόσμου σχεδιαστές, χομπίστες και άλλες συνομοταξίες
θα σε ευγνωμονούν δια βίου!

----------


## Fire Doger

> Α, βρε Στέφανε... Μακάρι να είχα τη γνώση σου σε τέτοιου είδους προγραμματισμό... Απο όσα μπορώ να καταλάβω και μετά απο εκείνες τις ταλαιπωρίες που λες κι εσύ με το "στήσιμο" εικόνων
> ειδικά για UI σε οθόνες TFT, τελικά δεν πρέπει να είναι και ακατόρθωτο... Αν κάνεις τέτοιο πράγμα, οι απανταχού γής και σύμπαντος κόσμου σχεδιαστές, χομπίστες και άλλες συνομοταξίες
> θα σε ευγνωμονούν δια βίου!



Δεν είναι τίποτα, 10 ώρες περίπου θεωρία που έκανα στην σχολή και μετά ότι θέλω το στήνω. Είναι όλα έτοιμα, απλώς τα βάζεις σε τάξη. Το arduino ποιο δύσκολο μου φαίνεται.
 Το UI σχεδόν το τελείωσα, τα σχήματα είναι τέλεια, τα font δεν ξέρω αν αντιστοιχούν σε αυτά που έχει το arduino (έβαλα όλες όσες έχει ο καθένας στο pc του όπως στο word κλπ). Το σημαντικό είναι να βάλω το back για να μην σβήνεις - ξαναγράφεις όλη την οθόνη. Το να βγάζει τον κώδικα του arduino (εντολές draw μόνο) δεν είναι τίποτα. Το να δέχεται εντολές arduino και να σχεδιάζει με προβληματίζει λίγο. Μόλις το συμμορφώσω λίγο θα το ανεβάσω να το δοκιμάσετε :Smile:

----------

manolena (21-05-16), 

SeAfasia (21-05-16)

----------


## manolena

Όλες οι βιβλιοθήκες arduino που διαχειρίζονται απεικονίσεις σχημάτων, pixels, χρώματα, σβησίματα-γραψίματα καί άλλες τέτοιου τύπου εντολές σε οθόνες TFT, έχουν πάνω-κάτω την 
ίδια δομή. Καταλαβαίνω πολύ καλά πως μπορεί να γίνει όταν λές να βγάζει τον κώδικα. Για παράδειγμα, για να φτιαχτεί ένας κύκλος χρειάζεται τα ορίσματα

*drawCircle*(int16_t *x*, int16_t *y*, int16_t *radius*, uint16_t *color*)

Απο αυτό που φαντάζομαι, εσύ θα υπολογίζεις με το sw τα x, y, radius και θα το στέλνεις ως function συναρμολογημένη.

----------


## Fire Doger

> Όλες οι βιβλιοθήκες arduino που διαχειρίζονται απεικονίσεις σχημάτων, pixels, χρώματα, σβησίματα-γραψίματα καί άλλες τέτοιου τύπου εντολές σε οθόνες TFT, έχουν πάνω-κάτω την 
> ίδια δομή. Καταλαβαίνω πολύ καλά πως μπορεί να γίνει όταν λές να βγάζει τον κώδικα. Για παράδειγμα, για να φτιαχτεί ένας κύκλος χρειάζεται τα ορίσματα
> 
> *drawCircle*(int16_t *x*, int16_t *y*, int16_t *radius*, uint16_t *color*)
> 
> Απο αυτό που φαντάζομαι, εσύ θα υπολογίζεις με το sw τα x, y, radius και θα το στέλνεις ως function συναρμολογημένη.



Αυτό που θέλω να κάνω εγώ είναι να βάζεις τα ορίσματα ενός κύκλου στο πρόγραμμα και να στον σχεδιάζει στο κουτί δίπλα, αν δεν σ' αρέσει το σημείο που είναι θα πατάς Undo και θα τον σβήνει και θα στέλνεις καινούριο κύκλο. Ότι τελικά μένει σχεδιασμένο στην οθόνη θα το εμφανίζει και σε μορφή κώδικα. Τα x, y, r που είχες βάλει για τον κύκλο θα είναι τα ορίσματα της συνάρτησης. Την GFX της adafruit έχω ως παράδειγμα.

Σαν την ζωγραφική του gimp δεν μπορώ να το κάνω γιατί τρέχουν διάφοροι αλγόριθμοι από πίσω για να είναι σταθερό. Ποιο πολύ με την ζωγραφική των XP θα μοιάζει που δεν μπορείς να ζωγραφίσεις μια γραμμή.

Για το undo επειδή το να κρατάω τις προηγούμενες εικόνες ταλαιπωρεί την μνήμη θα το κάνω κρατώντας την σειρά εντολών και τα ορίσματα της κάθε μιας και κάθε φορά που θα πας πίσω θα διαγράφει την τελευταία γραμμή και θα τις ξανασχεδιάζει απ την αρχή.

----------


## SProg

Γιατι να μην  μετακινησεις τον κυκλο που σχεδιασες με το ποντίκι ή με βελακια ωστε να παει στη θεση που πρεπει και να σου κανει και refresh τις συντεταγμενες;

----------


## Fire Doger

> Γιατι να μην  μετακινησεις τον κυκλο που σχεδιασες με το ποντίκι ή με βελακια ωστε να παει στη θεση που πρεπει και να σου κανει και refresh τις συντεταγμενες;



Γιατί δεν το είχα σκεφτεί :Tongue2:  Και τα βελάκια ακούγονται βολικά, θα μπουν και αυτά :Smile:

----------


## SeAfasia

> μην ξεχαστώ,από Δευτέρα οι κάτωθι θα έχουν πακέτο:
> *1.Manolena 2 κομμάτια,ανταλλαγή διευθύνσεων
> 2.SeAfasia 2 κομμάτια(ένα δικό μου,το άλλο τ'εχω τάξει πριν τα προξενιά,Αυστραλία..!!)
> 3.Liat 1 κομμάτι
> 4.@962@ 1 κομμάτι
> 3.Νavar 1 κομμάτι
> 4.Lepouras 1 κομμάτι
> 5.Kioan 1 κομμάτι,περιμένω διεύθυνση,οκ;
> 6.Fire Doger 1 κομμάτι,διεύθυνση έχω!!*



τις έστειλα πριν από καμιά ώρα παίδες πλην του Στέφανου που πάει Θεσσαλονίκη,οι υπόλοιποι στου Μanolena για καφέ.... :Smile: 
Σήμερα βρήκα και του Μάνου:


και
 :Biggrin:

----------


## manolena

Ωραία, οπότε σήμερα μάλλον τις περιμένουν και τα άλλα παιδιά (Στέφανος, Άγις, Γιάννης-07g).

EDIT: Παράκληση, όταν τις λάβετε, γράψτε εδώ να μας φύγει το άγχος.

----------


## SeAfasia

> Ωραία, οπότε σήμερα μάλλον τις περιμένουν και τα άλλα παιδιά (Στέφανος, Άγις, Γιάννης-07g).



Λογικά ναι,αύριο θα στείλω μια κόπια στην Αυστραλία μαζί με το BOM.... :Biggrin:

----------


## navar

και εγώ θα παραλάβω το ΣΚ
μου εστειλε prv μήνυμα ο Kinky ηλεκτρολόγος.
έγραφε και κάτι άλλα για τις πλακέτες  ¨_τι θα φορέσεις;_" "_θα έχεις κάνει μπάνιο_;" και κατι τέτοια αλλα δεν κατάλαβα καλά , θα πρέπει να βάλω και κάποιο ρούχο/επένδυση στις πλακέτες και θα πρέπει να τις κάνω και μπάνιο σε ισοπροπυλική για να καθαρίσουν ;

----------


## manolena

Ο kinky ηλεκτρολόγος; Ένας με λίγο μπουκλαριστό μακρύ μαλλί; Αυτά γράφετε μεταξύ σας στην ιδιωτική σας αλληλογραφία; Αλλά και μια πλακετίτσα τόση δα να γίνεται και σκεύος ηδονής, 
δεν έχει ξανακουστεί πουθενά... Τέλος πάντων, καθαρίστε την πρώτα με οργανικό διαλύτη για να είστε σίγουροι οι ενδιαφερόμενοι, σέρνονται και αρρώστιες!  :W00t:  :W00t:  :W00t:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## navar

καλά το μαλλί ,εντάξει , αλλα το σημα κατατεθέν ειναι η μύτη "μπουγατσομάχαιρο"

----------


## manolena

Και η Κλεοπάτρα είχε ωραία μύτη(*), αλλά δεν είπαμε και τίποτα!

(*) Βλέπε "Αστερίξ και Κλεοπάτρα", η πιο διάσημη μύτη της αρχαιότητας.

----------


## navar

αυτην η σύγκριση Λέπουρα με Κλεοπάτρα με ξεπερνά !!!!

----------


## SeAfasia

Mάνο,μη ξεχάσεις να ρωτήσεις για ανταλλακτικά κολλήτηρια της ZD,οκ;

----------


## manolena

> Mάνο,μη ξεχάσεις να ρωτήσεις για ανταλλακτικά κολλήτηρια της ZD,οκ;



Ναι Κώστα, απλά δεν έχω προλάβει να βγώ ακόμα, θα σου πω όταν τον δώ. Περίπου στα 10€ θυμάμαι, για τα κολλητήρια της σειράς, κάτι τέτοιο:

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=59600

http://www.e-anagnostou.gr/%CF%84%CE...7-p-14378.html

----------


## SeAfasia

> Ναι Κώστα, απλά δεν έχω προλάβει να βγώ ακόμα, θα σου πω όταν τον δώ. Περίπου στα 10€ θυμάμαι, για τα κολλητήρια της σειράς, κάτι τέτοιο:
> 
> http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=59600
> 
> http://www.e-anagnostou.gr/%CF%84%CE...7-p-14378.html



να είναι τέτοιο στυλ αν γίνεται Μάνο:

----------


## manolena

OK. Θα σας πω.

----------


## lepouras

βρε παλιόπαιδα άργησα λίγο να μπω και αμέσως να προλάβετε να με εξυμνήσετε? τη είστε εσείς.
Μάνο όταν παραλάβεις του Κώστα πες μου γιατί τελικά δεν θα έρθουμε με αμάξια αλλά....... με πούλμαν. μάλλον είναι αρκετοί που θέλουν να............................. σε γνωρίσουν.......... :Lol: 
όσο για του navar μην ανησυχείς θα της κάνω επικαλύψει με ιδικό λιπαντικό για καλή εφαρμογή........... του το έταξα άλλωστε.... :Biggrin: 
πέρα από την πλάκα. Παρασκευή ανεβαίνω Καρδίτσα.
 ελπίζω να σου έρθουν μέχρι τότε για να βρεθούμε για καφέ και......... ότι προκύψει :hahahha:

----------


## SeAfasia

> OK. Θα σας πω.



http://www.emimikos.gr/ZD-415A-6PIN/

----------

manolena (23-05-16)

----------


## manolena

> βρε παλιόπαιδα άργησα λίγο να μπω και αμέσως να προλάβετε να με εξυμνήσετε? τη είστε εσείς.Μάνο όταν παραλάβεις του Κώστα πες μου γιατί τελικά δεν θα έρθουμε με αμάξια αλλά....... με πούλμαν. μάλλον είναι αρκετοί που θέλουν να............................. σε γνωρίσουν..........όσο για του navar μην ανησυχείς θα της κάνω επικαλύψει με ιδικό λιπαντικό για καλή εφαρμογή........... του το έταξα άλλωστε....πέρα από την πλάκα. Παρασκευή ανεβαίνω Καρδίτσα. ελπίζω να σου έρθουν μέχρι τότε για να βρεθούμε για καφέ και......... ότι προκύψει



Καλά βρε kinky ηλεκτρολόγε, τι έχεις πει στον κόσμο για μένα και θα νομίζουν οτι είμαι κανένας φωστήρας της τρισηλίου θεότητας; Ε; Άκου θα γεμίσει και πούλμαν!!!

----------


## lepouras

ε καλά μην φανταστείς κάνα μεγάλο. 20-30 άτομα το πολύ. :Lol: 

αυτό το kinky το βλέπω να μου μένει. κουφάλα navar εσύ θα τα πληρώσεις όλα. :hahahha:

----------


## manolena

ΟΚ, αποσύρω τον χαρακτηρισμό, άλλος θα την πληρώσει τη νυφούλα.

----------


## leosedf

Γιάννη να σου φτιάξουμε δερμάτινο ολόσωμο όπως αυτοί οι BDSM κλπ με βούρδουλα και να είναι ακάλυπτη μόνο η μύτη  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## manolena

Ωχ, χοντραίνει τώρα... Τέτοιο λες αρχηγέ;

----------


## lepouras

leo λες? 
Μάνο άσε το kinky. 
navaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar σου έρχομαι με την κατάλληλη ενδυμασία.............. :Lol: 

καλά ρε σαν δεν ντρέπεστε. συνέχεια καταστρέφετε το θέμα του Μάνου. αλήτες. πρέπει να σας επαναφέρω συνέχεια στην τάξη μου φαίνεται..... :Liar:  :whistle:

----------


## SeAfasia

αυτό είναι kinky χωρίς αφεντικά και βούρδουλες:

 :hahahha:  :hahahha:  :Ψώνιο:

----------


## navar

παρακαλώ να μου αποδοθουν οι τιμές και να μου χρεωθεί η νέα Ονοματοδοσία του προσφυλούς ηλεκτρολόγου !!!

----------


## lepouras

σου έχω εγώ τιμές................ θα τις παραλάβεις μετά την επιστροφή στην έδρα............. α μην απορήσεις γιατί δεν θα μπορείς να γράψεις στο φορουμ....... από τις τιμές θα είναι ... :Lol:

----------


## SeAfasia

*Εδώ είμαστε global φάση:*
*Manolena SMD Soldering Station Arduino Nano*

----------


## Fire Doger

> *Εδώ είμαστε global φάση:*
> *Manolena SMD Soldering Station Arduino Nano*



Τα ανεβασμένα μετά μπορείς να τα παραγγείλεις απευθείας απ' το να στέλνεις gerber?

----------


## SeAfasia

> Τα ανεβασμένα μετά μπορείς να τα παραγγείλεις απευθείας απ' το να στέλνεις gerber?



να σου ότι σε ξέρω τι παίζει; :Sad:

----------


## manolena

> *Εδώ είμαστε global φάση:*
> *Manolena SMD Soldering Station Arduino Nano*



*Manolena SMD Soldering Station w**ith ATmega2560 and 2.4" TFT*

----------


## manolena

Εκτός απο τον Κώστα (SeAfasia), οι υπόλοιποι (Στέφανος, Άγις, Γιάννης-07g) πήραν με το ταχυδρομείο τις πλακέτες τους;

----------


## Fire Doger

Εγώ δεν πρόλαβα να πάω, όταν την παραλάβω θα σας πω.

*Να σου πω ρε Μάνο, το Uno με τον MassDuino ( :Lol:  :Lol: ) που δίνουν δώρο οι Κινέζοι με τον ATMega αξίζει τον κόπο να το ψάξω? Το έχεις δει καθόλου? Απ' ότι είδα λίγο πρέπει να έχει ενδιαφέρον περιφερειακά και μου έκαναν εντύπωση και τα άπειρα vias στο ground

----------


## giannhs07g

> Εκτός απο τον Κώστα (SeAfasia), οι υπόλοιποι (Στέφανος, Άγις, Γιάννης-07g) πήραν με το ταχυδρομείο τις πλακέτες τους;



Εγω ακομα τπτ γιατι την παρασκευή σταματησε ο ταχυδρομος που έχουμε σε εμας,ητανε με σύμβαση και τωρα αγνωστο ποτε θα περασει καποιος αλλος, περιμενω και αλλα δεματακια.

----------


## manolena

> *Να σου πω ρε Μάνο, το Uno με τον MassDuino () που δίνουν δώρο οι Κινέζοι με τον ATMega αξίζει τον κόπο να το ψάξω? Το έχεις δει καθόλου? Απ' ότι είδα λίγο πρέπει να έχει ενδιαφέρον περιφερειακά και μου έκαναν εντύπωση και τα άπειρα vias στο ground



Όχι Στέφανε, δεν το έχω ψάξει... Το είχα δεί όταν βρήκα το 2560 core. Αλλά να σου πω, πολύ τα γουστάρω αυτά τα φυτευτά, μόνο και μόνο επειδή με ξελασπώνουν απο τις χοντράδες με τα μΕ.
Και με 3,5€ στην Ελλάδα απο Κίνα, παίρνεις ένα σωρό και κάνεις τη δουλειά σου.

----------


## Fire Doger

> Αλλά να σου πω, πολύ τα γουστάρω αυτά τα φυτευτά, μόνο και μόνο επειδή με ξελασπώνουν από τις χοντράδες με τα μΕ.
> Και με 3,5€ στην Ελλάδα από Κίνα, παίρνεις ένα σωρό και κάνεις τη δουλειά σου.



Ποια εννοείς? Nano - mini?

----------


## manolena

http://www.ebay.com/itm/UNO-Core-ATm...id=p5731.m3795

Αυτό δεν λές;

----------


## Fire Doger

Όχι, εμένα αυτό μου έδινε δώρο
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MassDuino-UN...cAAOSwV-RXFRcu

Ωραίο αυτό που έβαλες δεν το είχα προσέξει!

----------


## lepouras

Μάνο εσένα σου ήρθανε οι άλλες για να κανονίσω το τσούρμο να έρθουμε?

----------


## manolena

Καλημέρα παιδιά (με τις κότες καλημέρα...)

Είναι 6 το πρωί τώρα, αργότερα ελπίζω να με ειδοποιήσουν ότι ήρθανε σήμερα. Μόλις γίνει αυτό, σε παίρνω αμέσως τηλέφωνο Γιάννη.

Υ.Γ.: Το "τσούρμο", τι σημαίνει;  :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## agis68

Καλημέρα  στα ομορφόπαιδα....Μανο μου παρέλαβα σήμερα να σαι καλά.....δώσε μου με πμ στοιχεία να σου βάλω τα χρήματα...επίσης να δω ποιος θα κολλήσει τα SMD καθώς δεν έχω σταθμό θερμού αέρα

----------


## lepouras

> Υ.Γ.: Το "τσούρμο", τι σημαίνει;



είναι στενής επαφής  φάρμακο  αμνησίας. :Lol: 




> ..επίσης να δω ποιος θα κολλήσει τα SMD καθώς δεν έχω σταθμό θερμού αέρα



Αγι αν δουλέψει το δικό μου, πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι μάλλον.... έμαθα να τα κολλάω (ελπίζω) έρχεσαι και στα κολλάω.

----------


## manolena

> Καλημέρα στα ομορφόπαιδα....Μανο μου παρέλαβα σήμερα να σαι καλά.....δώσε μου με πμ στοιχεία να σου βάλω τα χρήματα...



Δεν έχει χρήματα, μου το χαρίσανε κι εμένα...  :Wink:

----------


## manolena

Μόλις με ειδοποίησαν οτι ήρθε ο ταχυδρόμος στο σπίτι με το φάκελο και 5 πλακέτες. Οι πλακέτες του Κώστα (SeAfasia) είναι ως εξής:

1. Εγώ x1
2. Κώστας (navar) x1
3. Γιάννης (lepouras) x1
4. Γιάννης (kioan) x1
5. Άγις (agis68 ) x1

Αν έχω λάθος, διορθώστε με.

----------


## lepouras

δεν ξέρω αν έχεις λάθος αλλά έκανες το λάθος.............. ετοιμάσου. :Lol:

----------


## manolena

> ...αλλά έκανες το λάθος.............. ετοιμάσου.



Δεν πιστεύω με το "ετοιμάσου" να εννοείς εκείνα τα ξινά που έλεγες του navar, "κάνε μπάνιο", "φόρα τα καλά σου" και τέτοια;  :Laugh:  :Laugh:

----------


## lepouras

ε με τόσο κόσμο θα είναι <<kinky>> συνάντηση  :Lol:

----------


## SeAfasia

Σήμερα ήρθε και το mega2560 core με δώρο ένα arduino uno LC από τον πωλητή ο οποίος εξακολουθεί και το δίνει δώρο απ'οτι είδα στο ebay(περνάει CC):
*mega2560 core*

  :Biggrin:   kinky εεεεεε..;;;;
και
  :Biggrin:   double kinky ......

----------


## navar

ο πωλητής δίνει και το ανταπτοράκι για τον προγραμματισμί μαζί με το core ?

----------


## SeAfasia

> ο πωλητής δίνει και το ανταπτοράκι για τον προγραμματισμί μαζί με το core ?



oxι τσιγκούνης  είναι... :Rolleyes:

----------


## navar

και πως το προγραμματίζουμε ;;;
με avr programmer γίνεται ;;;;

----------


## Fire Doger

Η πρώτη δοκιμαστική έκδοση είναι έτοιμη.
Βελάκια μεγάλος μπελάς, έβαλα άλλα κουμπιά στο πληκτρολόγιο.
Το τελευταίο αντικείμενο κουνιέται κάθε φορά, η σειρά μπορεί να αλλάξει απ' τον κώδικα στην καρτέλα. Ήθελα να βγάζω όλα τα αντικείμενα σε μορφή λίστας και να επιλέγετε από εκεί αλλά επίσης μεγάλος μπελάς για τώρα :Tongue2: 
Πάει 'πίσω' μέχρι την αρχή και 'μπροστά' μέχρι το τέλος, αποθηκεύει τις εντολές σε μορφή txt (tft τα έβαλα :Rolleyes: ) και τις φορτώνει, εξάγει-εισάγει εικόνες, τα χρώματα δεν είδα ακόμα, τα άφησα σε δεκαδικό και δεν βγάζουν πολύ νόημα, θα έχει εξαγωγή σε RGB 565 και αντίστροφο στο μέλλον, zoom γιατί έβγαλα τα μάτια μου και ότι θέλετε και γίνετε (πείτε εσείς).
Οι χαρακτήρες δεν κατάλαβα πως λειτουργούν στο arduino αλλά μάλλον δεν θα είναι εύκολη η ακριβής εισαγωγή.

Δοκιμαστικό είναι αυτό, λογικά θα έχει και σχεδιαστικά λάθη (τα γεμάτα σχήματα είναι μικρότερα 1 pixel απ' τα άδεια, έτσι είναι και στο arduino?) Άμα βρείτε κάποιο bug πείτε μου με μήνυμα μην χαλάμε το θέμα εδώ, και μερικά screenshot θα βοηθούσαν :Smile: 

LINK

----------

manolena (25-05-16)

----------


## manolena

> και πως το προγραμματίζουμε ;;;
> με avr programmer γίνεται ;;;;



Βεβαίως και γίνεται. Απλά βάζεις μια διπλή ακιδοσειρά σαν επέκταση σε αυτό το σημείο:

----------


## manolena

> Η πρώτη δοκιμαστική έκδοση είναι έτοιμη.
> Βελάκια μεγάλος μπελάς, έβαλα άλλα κουμπιά στο πληκτρολόγιο.
> Το τελευταίο αντικείμενο κουνιέται κάθε φορά, η σειρά μπορεί να αλλάξει απ' τον κώδικα στην καρτέλα. Ήθελα να βγάζω όλα τα αντικείμενα σε μορφή λίστας και να επιλέγετε από εκεί αλλά επίσης μεγάλος μπελάς για τώρα
> Πάει 'πίσω' μέχρι την αρχή και 'μπροστά' μέχρι το τέλος, αποθηκεύει τις εντολές σε μορφή txt (tft τα έβαλα) και τις φορτώνει, εξάγει-εισάγει εικόνες, τα χρώματα δεν είδα ακόμα, τα άφησα σε δεκαδικό και δεν βγάζουν πολύ νόημα, θα έχει εξαγωγή σε RGB 565 και αντίστροφο στο μέλλον, zoom γιατί έβγαλα τα μάτια μου και ότι θέλετε και γίνετε (πείτε εσείς).
> Οι χαρακτήρες δεν κατάλαβα πως λειτουργούν στο arduino αλλά μάλλον δεν θα είναι εύκολη η ακριβής εισαγωγή.
> 
> Δοκιμαστικό είναι αυτό, λογικά θα έχει και σχεδιαστικά λάθη (τα γεμάτα σχήματα είναι μικρότερα 1 pixel απ' τα άδεια, έτσι είναι και στο arduino?) Άμα βρείτε κάποιο bug πείτε μου με μήνυμα μην χαλάμε το θέμα εδώ, και μερικά screenshot θα βοηθούσαν
> 
> LINK



Τι έκανες πάλι εδώ πέρα; +100000000000000000000

----------


## manolena

Χάρηκα ιδιαίτερα που σήμερα το απόγευμα ήπια καφεδάκι (κάποιος ήπιε και δεύτερο) με τον πολυχρονεμένο μας Συντονιστή Γιάννη Lepour, τον Άγι και τον έταιρο Γιάννη (kioan) με την επιφύλαξη (λόγω δυσμενών
γυναικείων συνθηκών (!)) να συμφάγουμε κιόλας την επόμενη φορά... Χάρηκα επίσης ιδιαίτερα που γνώρισα και τον Άγι (ειδικά στο θέμα το ακαδημαϊκό του εξωτερικού). Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ και να πώ πως 
ο kioan έχει ταχυδακτυλουργική ταχύτητα στην πληρωμή της μπουφετζούς!

----------

kioan (25-05-16)

----------


## SeAfasia

> Χάρηκα ιδιαίτερα που σήμερα το απόγευμα ήπια καφεδάκι (κάποιος ήπιε και δεύτερο) με τον πολυχρονεμένο μας Συντονιστή Γιάννη Lepour, τον Άγι και τον έταιρο Γιάννη (kioan) με την επιφύλαξη (λόγω δυσμενών
> γυναικείων συνθηκών (!)) να συμφάγουμε κιόλας την επόμενη φορά... Χάρηκα επίσης ιδιαίτερα που γνώρισα και τον Άγι (ειδικά στο θέμα το ακαδημαϊκό του εξωτερικού). Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ και να πώ πως 
> ο kioan έχει ταχυδακτυλουργική ταχύτητα στην πληρωμή της μπουφετζούς!



όλα καλά με τις πλακέτες εεεεεεε;; :Rolleyes:

----------


## Fire Doger

> Τι έκανες πάλι εδώ πέρα; +100000000000000000000



Δοκίμασέ το και πες μου εντυπώσεις :Tongue2: 
Τσούκου τσούκου έβαλα και άλλα ψιλοπράγματα, να κάνει αυτόματα save με ctrl-s αν το έχεις αποθηκεύσει νωρίτερα ή άνοιξες κάποιο υπάρχον, διπλή ερώτηση στο Erase, τώρα δουλεύω το ζοομ :Smile:

----------

manolena (25-05-16)

----------


## manolena

> όλα καλά με τις πλακέτες εεεεεεε;;



Όλα, όλα Κώστα, κάναμε χαρές όλοιιιιιιιιιιιι!!!!!!

----------


## SeAfasia

> Όλα, όλα Κώστα, κάναμε χαρές όλοιιιιιιιιιιιι!!!!!!



αυτό είναι...θα αρχίσω να μαζεύω τα υλικά και αν βρω χρόνο θα μετρήσω τις διαστάσεις του κουτιού να στις στείλω ώστε να μου κάνεις μια φάτσα με τα απαραίτητα...mechanical layer1

----------


## manolena

> Δοκίμασέ το και πες μου εντυπώσεις
> Τσούκου τσούκου έβαλα και άλλα ψιλοπράγματα, να κάνει αυτόματα save με ctrl-s αν το έχεις αποθηκεύσει νωρίτερα ή άνοιξες κάποιο υπάρχον, διπλή ερώτηση στο Erase, τώρα δουλεύω το ζοομ



Θα σε ευχαριστώ για το καλό που μου έκανες για όσο μου 'χει γραμμένο. Μόνο κάποιος που έχει σπάσει τα νεύρα του άπειρες ώρες καταλαβαίνει τη δουλειά σου Στέφανε...

----------


## navar

προτείνω να διασπαστεί το θέμα ή να δημιουργηθεί ένα καινούργιο που θα είναι η παρουσίαση τις κατασκευείς , 
στο στάδιο που είναι τώρα , με συγκεντρωμένες όλες τις πληροφορίες για τα εξαρτήματα που χρειάζεται για των κώδικα , με τα σχηματικά , με τον τρόπο προγραμματισμού με όλα δηλαδή που έχει μια παρουσίαση ολοκληρωμένης κατασκευής !
και ας μείνει απλά αυτό το θέμα για να κάνουμε debugging όπως κάνουμε και τώρα !

η αλήθεια είναι οτι αυτό το θέμα εχει μεγαλώσει πάρα πολύ και είναι δύσκολο να βρείς αμα ψάχνεις κάτι !


ΥΓ: Ο Γιάννης ο Κίνκης τι φορούσε ;

----------

kioan (25-05-16)

----------


## agis68

Πήγαμε Ελευσίνα με Λεπουρμαν και Κιοαν και συναντήσαμε τον φίλο Μανο. Πήραμε τη δεύτερη παρτίδα και τον υπερευχαριστώ....

Μάνο αδελφέ να σαι πάντα καλά και άμα ανέβεις Αθήνα κερνάω με τα λοιπά τομάρια ρακες στο σπίτι

----------

manolena (25-05-16)

----------


## agis68

> ΥΓ: Ο Γιάννης ο Κίνκης τι φορούσε ;




Κολάν Μαύρο και γόβες ψηλότακουνες με κόκκινες σόλες....αλλά τα γένια γένια η Conchita :Tongue2:

----------


## lepouras

αχα. αμέσως να με μαρτυρήστε τη φόραγα εεεεεεεεεε? navar εσύ θα τα δεις από κοντά. για χάρη σου θα βάλω και κραγιόν. αν εξαιρέσουμε τον ΜητσοτΑγι που γκρέμισε καφέδες σε βαθμό που τους ξανά γκρέμισε η γκαρσόνα άλλοι είδανε τον χάρο και πλακέτες κατακούτελα κατά τα άλλα γυρίσαμε ζωντανοί σπίτια μας(kioan έφτασες ρε?). Μάνο το έχω ξανά πει. κάθε φορά με εκπλήσσεις περισσότερο πέρα από όλα τα άλλα με την απλότητα και την ευγένειά σου. τα άλλα τα ρεμάλια τυχερά είναι που δεν μου κάτσανε κάτι κοριτσάκια στον δρόμο που πήγαινα να τους πάρω και να τους παρατήσω και να έχω καλύτερη συντροφιά στην διαδρομή. αλλά ας είναι. ο Γιάννης (kioan)ήσυχο παιδί και ο Άγις κλασικά κόντεψε να έρθει η αστυνομία που φώναζε από το παράθυρο ότι τον έχουμε απαγάγει. κατά τα άλλα ωραία περάσαμε. η επόμενη συνάντηση θα είναι μηχανόβια και κομβόι για Ελευσίνα. να πιάσουν οι ζέστες λίγο.
Υ.γ
navar ξέχασα τις πλακέτες σου.(κλάψε για να μάθεις παλιοχαρακτήρα) :Tongue2:

----------


## finos

> προτείνω να διασπαστεί το θέμα ή να δημιουργηθεί ένα καινούργιο που θα είναι η παρουσίαση τις κατασκευείς , 
> στο στάδιο που είναι τώρα , με συγκεντρωμένες όλες τις πληροφορίες για τα εξαρτήματα που χρειάζεται για των κώδικα , με τα σχηματικά , με τον τρόπο προγραμματισμού με όλα δηλαδή που έχει μια παρουσίαση ολοκληρωμένης κατασκευής !
> και ας μείνει απλά αυτό το θέμα για να κάνουμε debugging όπως κάνουμε και τώρα !
> 
> η αλήθεια είναι οτι αυτό το θέμα εχει μεγαλώσει πάρα πολύ και είναι δύσκολο να βρείς αμα ψάχνεις κάτι !
> 
> 
> ΥΓ: Ο Γιάννης ο Κίνκης τι φορούσε ;



Προτινω τα post του κ.Μανου που μιλάνε για την κατασευη να μπουν σε ενα Άλο θέμα μαζί με τα quote των μηνυμάτων

----------


## FH16

Προτείνω να γίνει ένα νέο θέμα και να κλειδωθεί, απλός να υπάρχει στο νέο θέμα ένας σύνδεσμος που θα οδηγεί σε αυτό

----------


## giannhs07g

> Εκτός απο τον Κώστα (SeAfasia), οι υπόλοιποι (Στέφανος, Άγις, Γιάννης-07g) πήραν με το ταχυδρομείο τις πλακέτες τους;



Καλημέρα, παρέλαβα και εγω σήμερα με την σειρά μού την πλακετουλα, μόλις βρω λιγο χρόνο θα υην μονταρω και εγω.

Σε ευχαριστώ και πάλι.

----------

manolena (26-05-16)

----------


## Fire Doger

Καλησπέρα, 
Και εγώ παρέλαβα, ευχαριστώ πολύ τον Μάνο και τον Κώστα, χρωστάω καφέ ή κατασκευή :Wink: 

*Ανέβηκε η δεύτερη άλφα έκδοση με διορθώσεις και zoom.

----------


## lepouras

> Καλησπέρα, 
> Και εγώ παρέλαβα, ευχαριστώ πολύ τον Μάνο και τον Κώστα, *χρωστάω καφέ ή κατασκευή*
> 
> *Ανέβηκε η δεύτερη άλφα έκδοση με διορθώσεις και zoom.



και αυτό που κάνεις τη είναι? μπουρμπουτσαλα? εμείς χρωστάμε καφέ ή φαΐ γιατί κατασκευή χλομό το βλέπω να δείτε :Biggrin:

----------


## SeAfasia

δελεασμός...τι κατασκευή δλδ; :Lol:

----------


## manolena

Προτείνω σύστημα αναγόμωσης με αναχορηγία ράβδων τροφοδοσίας πυρηνικού αντιδραστήρα και συμπληρωματικά όλες τις διατάξεις αεφαλείας για τον χειρισμό βαρέων ισοτόπων πολωνίου.

(Σιωπή...........) Μία φωνή ηκούσθη.............. 

Για να μη μας την πεί και κανας ΠΖ δηλαδή....

----------


## Fire Doger

> δελεασμός...τι κατασκευή δλδ;



Αυτό Για να ολοκληρώσουμε το ΚΙΤ να ήμαστε πολυ-κολλητηρι-ολόγοι με τα όλα μας :Tongue2: 
Είμαι στις δοκιμές τώρα, το arduino έχανε το πρόγραμμα (δεν έχω ιδέα γιατί, χαλασμένο? έκανα μλκια?) μερικές φορές και δεν τις ολοκλήρωσα.
Θέλω να δουλέψει σε πρώτη φάση και αν ναι να παραγγείλω πλακέτες και να μοιράσω :Wink: 
Βρήκα και κουτάκι.

----------


## kioan

> Αυτό Για να ολοκληρώσουμε το ΚΙΤ να ήμαστε πολυ-κολλητηρι-ολόγοι με τα όλα μας



Μάνο, αυτός κάπου πρεπει να ήταν κρυμένος χτες και μας ακουσε, δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Fire Doger

Να και η δικές μου κολλήσεις, δεν είναι και ότι καλύτερο αλλά για 2η φορά που κολλάω SMD καλές μου φαίνονται :Smile:

----------


## lepouras

ούτε μηχανής να ήτανε.  :W00t:  σίγουρα  καλύτερες από τις δικές μου. :Thumbup1:

----------

georgegr (26-05-16)

----------


## leosedf

Πφφφ σας έχω στις κολλήσεις.
Επιτέλους και smd να ευχαριστηθεί το μάτι μας ράι!


΄Καλές είναι Στέφανε, έχει μια στραβή στα δεξιά, πέρνα από το γραφείο για μαστίγωμα.  :Lol: 

edit

2-3 στραβές, πας για παλούκωμα και σταύρωση  :Lol:

----------


## manolena

> ...Να και η δικές μου κολλήσεις...



Με το υπο κατασκευή reflow σου τις έκανες;

----------


## manolena

> ...άλλοι είδανε τον χάρο και πλακέτες κατακούτελα ...



Άμα δείς τα μούτρα μου... Έχει πρηστεί το σκίσιμο και είδα κι έπαθα να το σταματήσω... Άστα, κάποιος πρέπει να κρύβει στα παπούτσια του τις οπλές του, αγριοκάτσικο...  :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## Fire Doger

> Πφφφ σας έχω στις κολλήσεις.
> Επιτέλους και smd να ευχαριστηθεί το μάτι μας ράι!
> 
> 
> ΄Καλές είναι Στέφανε, έχει μια στραβή στα δεξιά, πέρνα από το γραφείο για μαστίγωμα. 
> 
> edit
> 
> 2-3 στραβές, πας για παλούκωμα και σταύρωση



Κολλάς περισσότερα χρόνια απ' όσα υπάρχω :Biggrin: 
Αλλά αφού πήρα τον έπαινο... :Thumbup1: 

Μάνο το είχα ταλαιπωρήσει το arduino (έχανε τον κώδικα που και που) και τα έπαιξε στις δοκιμές. Ε και αφού ήταν που ήταν για πέταμα δοκίμασα τις θερμοκρασίες του φούρνου (1400W) αν μπορεί να τα ξεκολλήσει. Καθώς έβγαζα την πλακέτα τα εξαρτήματα σκόρπισαν, δεν νομίζω να έχει πρόβλημα. Απλώς θέλω να σιγουρευτώ πριν το παρουσιάσω και παραγγείλω έτοιμες πλακέτες.

Έχω και 2 εκδώσεις στην πλακέτα, μια tiny 50x50 και μια 80x80 να κουμπώνει σε έτοιμο κουτί από ebay. Δεν είναι τίποτα τα εξαρτήματα, όποιος έχει φουρνάκι με αντιστάσεις <20$ θα του βγει.

----------


## lepouras

> Άμα δείς τα μούτρα μου... Έχει πρηστεί το σκίσιμο και είδα κι έπαθα να το σταματήσω... Άστα, κάποιος πρέπει να κρύβει στα παπούτσια του τις οπλές του, αγριοκάτσικο...



είπαμε. ΜητσοτΆγις λέγετε  :hahahha:

----------


## manolena

> είπαμε. ΜητσοτΆγις λέγετε



Ναι, αλλά εμείς τον αγαπάμε τον Άγι έτσι κι αλλιώς...

----------


## kioan

Παρέλαβα χτες και το στέλεχος του κολλητηριού.  :Smile:  Δεν το έχω ανάψει ακόμα, αλλά εκ πρώτης όψεως φαίνεται πολύ καλό ποιοτικά. Η αίσθηση στο κράτημα είναι ελαφρώς καλύτερη από το Aoyue B004 που χρησιμοποιώ.

----------


## SeAfasia

> Παρέλαβα χτες και το στέλεχος του κολλητηριού.  Δεν το έχω ανάψει ακόμα, αλλά εκ πρώτης όψεως φαίνεται πολύ καλό ποιοτικά. Η αίσθηση στο κράτημα είναι ελαφρώς καλύτερη από το Aoyue B004 που χρησιμοποιώ.



Κιοαν μας δίνεις φώτο;

----------


## manolena

> Δοκίμασέ το και πες μου εντυπώσεις
> Τσούκου τσούκου έβαλα και άλλα ψιλοπράγματα, να κάνει αυτόματα save με ctrl-s αν το έχεις αποθηκεύσει νωρίτερα ή άνοιξες κάποιο υπάρχον, διπλή ερώτηση στο Erase, τώρα δουλεύω το ζοομ



To zoom είναι μια χαρά, δεν βλέπω όμως text αλλά δεν ξέρω αν κάτι κάνω εγώ. Πολύ καλό και το move. Μια παρατήρηση που δεν ξέρω αν γίνεται: Όταν ο κέρσορας μπαίνει στο παράθυρο της οθόνης,
θα διευκόλυνε από κάτω σε ένα text box να φαινόταν και οι συντεταγμένες της μύτης του ώστε να πας κατευθείαν εκεί που θες να ζωγραφίσεις ή να γράψεις κάτι

----------


## kioan

> Κιοαν μας δίνεις φώτο;



Δεν το έχω μαζί μου τώρα, αλλά θα ανεβάσω το βράδυ μόλις επιστρέψω.

----------


## lepouras

> Ναι, αλλά εμείς τον αγαπάμε τον Άγι έτσι κι αλλιώς...



βρε κρύβε λόγια. θέλεις να πεταχτούν οι κλασικοί κουρτινιαριδες και να έχουμε άλλα? :Biggrin:

----------


## manolena

> βρε κρύβε λόγια. θέλεις να πεταχτούν οι κλασικοί κουρτινιαριδες και να έχουμε άλλα?



Δε μασάω, άμα θέλουνε να 'ρθούνε να δούνε κι αυτοί.  :Wink:

----------


## navar

ουφ κουραστικα να ψάχνω !
το λίνκ με την οθόνη που πρέπει να πάρουμε το έχεις κανένας πρόχειρο ;;;;;


Edit: εντάξει βρήκα το λίνκ για το GitHub και βρήκα την Parts list

Edit2 : Απο την λίστα υλικών βλέπω οτι το ποιό δυσανάλογα ακριβό πράγμα ειναι το optocoupler , αν το πάρεις μόνο του έχει κάπου στα 5-6 ευρώ , υπάρχει κανένας που να έχει πάρει την 30άδα , προτιμώ να το δώσω σε αυτόν το τάληρο που κάνει !

----------


## manolena

> ουφ κουραστικα να ψάχνω !
> το λίνκ με την οθόνη που πρέπει να πάρουμε το έχεις κανένας πρόχειρο ;;;;;
> 
> 
> Edit: εντάξει βρήκα το λίνκ για το GitHub και βρήκα την Parts list
> 
> Edit2 : Απο την λίστα υλικών βλέπω οτι το ποιό δυσανάλογα ακριβό πράγμα ειναι το optocoupler , αν το πάρεις μόνο του έχει κάπου στα 5-6 ευρώ , υπάρχει κανένας που να έχει πάρει την 30άδα , προτιμώ να το δώσω σε αυτόν το τάληρο που κάνει !



Με λίγη μαεστρία, μπορείς να πάρεις έναν PC814 και να τον κολλήσεις επιφανειακά με τα πινάκια του ένα προς ένα στις ιδιες θέσεις. Μια χαρά θα είναι. Ή μπορείς να τοποθετήσεις πάλι έναν PC814 σε ακιδοσειρά θηλυκή και μετά αφού λυγίσεις τα πινάκια προς το εσωτερικό σαν V, να κολλήσεις τις ακιδοσειρές στα SMD pads.

----------


## Fire Doger

Και εγώ έτσι σκεφτόμουν να το κάνω :Tongue2:  Λογικά με θηλυκή πινοσειρά, δεν μου έκατσε καλά στο μάτι να το βάλω ξερό.
Μάνο η ιδέα για τον κέρσορα πολύ καλή και πολύ εύκολη. Θα το βάλω και στην μικρή οθόνη και στο zoom :Smile: 
Στους χαρακτήρες μόνο το print Character δουλεύει, θα σου κάνω μερικές ερωτήσεις σχετικά γιατί δεν είμαι πολύ σίγουρος πως ακριβώς λειτουργεί.
Επίσης μια απορίας που έχω, όταν εμφανίζεις εικόνα στην lcd και δώσεις μικρότερο μέγεθος (width-height) απ' το πραγματικό της εικόνας την κάνει σμίκρυνση ή την κόβει?

Σιγά σιγά θα διορθώσω αυτά τα μικροπροβλήματα και δουλεύω και την αναγνώριση κειμένου σε εντολές γιατί έχει μερικά θεματάκια.
Μπορούν να μπουν και σχόλια δίπλα απ' την εντολή στον κώδικα :Wink:

----------


## liat

Σήμερα παρέλαβα την πλακέτα για τον σταθμό, που μου έστειλε ο φίλος Κώστα (SeAfasia).
Μόνο και μόνο που κάποια μέλη μπήκαν στον κόπο να τον σχεδιάσουν και υλοποιήσουν, με ό,τι αυτό συνεπάγεται σε εργατοώρες και κόστος, θεώρησα ότι θα έπρεπε να τους τιμήσω με το να τον κατασκευάσω.
Ξεκίνησα λοιπόν με την παραγγελία από ebay ενός arduino nano V.3.
Όμως, πιστεύω ότι τέτοια projects χρειάζονται την ενθάρρυνση και την ανάλογη οικονομική υποστήριξη.
Διαβάζοντας το θέμα, κατάλαβα ότι δαπανήθηκαν τα όποια ποσά για την παραγγελία πλακετών.
Στην κατεύθυνση αυτή, δεν ξέρω αν θα ήταν δόκιμο, να κάλυπτε το forum δαπάνες για την παραγωγή τους, εφόσον έχουν ήδη περάσει τις δοκιμές και λειτουργούν επιτυχώς.
Δεν γνωρίζω αν το νομικό πλαίσιο επιτρέπει τέτοιες οικονομικές βοήθειες, απλά θέλησα να καταθέσω την άποψή μου και τις ευχαριστίες μου προς αυτά τα μέλη.

----------

manolena (27-05-16)

----------


## agis68

> είπαμε. ΜητσοτΆγις λέγετε



Λες να είμαι όντως γκαντέμης??? πάντως τυχερό τρελά δεν με λες αν και σε αρκετές φάσεις (εντελώς εξωφρενικες -κάτι υγείας κατι με μηχανές είχα άγγελο δίπλα μου)!!!
κάποιος από το μπαλκόνι του (σσσσσσ) ήθελε να τον ξεκάνει στο κάτω κάτω της γραφής, εγώ φταίω; :Tongue2: 

Σκέψου να ζήταγε να του πετάξουν καμιά τσάντα με πλακέτες through-hole εκεί να δεις τι θα γινόταν..


ΕDIT:  κύριε θλιβερέ συντονιστά θα σου τράβαγα ενα thumb-down εκει που λες για μένα αλλά ο Μάνος σε γλίτωσε γιατί έχει πραγματικά καλή καρδιά όχι σαν εσένα... :Επιθετικός: 

Δώσε μας ένα δείγμα από κολλήσεις αμα είναι να πάμε στο άλλο παλικάρι.....που τις έχει κάνει γαζί!!! :OK:

----------


## leosedf

Ρε δεν την έχει κανείς σαλονίκη να του την φτιάξω?

----------


## SeAfasia

*Μια πρόταση παίδες:*
**
*Nα δημιουργηθεί νέο θέμα που να αφορά τις δύο version του σταθμό κόλλησης,τόσο με το arduino nano όσο με το Mega2560-core me thn tft screen,αφού έχει καλυφθεί πλήρως με την κατασκευή και των δύο pcb.
Έτσι ώστε να σχολιαστεί η κατασκευή,που αφορά την κόλληση των smd-thole υλικών τα πιθανά προβλήματα που θα εμφανιστούν,την αγορά των υλικών smd και thole,το είδος των κουτιών που θα φιλοξενήσει το σταθμό με σκοπό να γίνει μια τελική παρουσίαση του όλου εγχειρήματος από όλους μας...* :Biggrin: 
*Τι λέτε;*

----------

manolena (27-05-16), 

navar (27-05-16)

----------


## kioan

Όπως υποσχέθηκα, ορίστε μερικές φωτογραφίες του στελέχους *907F* (αγορασμένο από εδώ).

    



Και μία σύγκρισή του με το *Aoyue B004*

 


Κάποιες επιπλέον φωτογραφίες υπάρχουν εδώ γιατί στο post δεν επέτρεπε να ενσωματώσω περισσότερες.

----------

agis68 (29-05-16), 

alfadex (28-05-16), 

manolena (27-05-16), 

SeAfasia (27-05-16)

----------


## liat

> *Μια πρόταση παίδες:*
> **
> *Nα δημιουργηθεί νέο θέμα που να αφορά τις δύο version του σταθμό κόλλησης,τόσο με το arduino nano όσο με το Mega2560-core me thn tft screen,αφού έχει καλυφθεί πλήρως με την κατασκευή και των δύο pcb.
> Έτσι ώστε να σχολιαστεί η κατασκευή,που αφορά την κόλληση των smd-thole υλικών τα πιθανά προβλήματα που θα εμφανιστούν,την αγορά των υλικών smd και thole,το είδος των κουτιών που θα φιλοξενήσει το σταθμό με σκοπό να γίνει μια τελική παρουσίαση του όλου εγχειρήματος από όλους μας...*
> *Τι λέτε;*



Κατ' εμέ, αφού το θέμα αφορά στην *παρουσίαση* μιας σταδιακής κατασκευής, δεν θα έπρεπε να υπάρχουν εμβόλιμα σχόλια που έχουν *άμεση* σχέση.
Κοντεύουν να συμπληρωθούν 63 σελίδες με μπόλικα άχρηστα post.
Πρέπει να γίνεται σεβαστός ο κόπος που καταβάλει το κάθε μέλος για μια κατασκευή και την οποία θέλει να την μοιραστεί μαζί μας.
Τα υπόλοιπα είναι περιττά.

----------


## navar

Γιάννη καλησπέρα και καλά τα λές , απλά επειδή ο Μάνος έδειξε ανεκτικός σε αυτόν τον σχολιασμό και έδειξε να απολαμβάνει και την παρέα μας και την διακτυακή και απο ότι κατάλαβα και την "φυσικη" για αυτό και εγώ και τα άλλα παιδιά φλυαρούμε !
επίσης το θέμα ξεκίνησε διαφορετικά και οχι ως παρουσίασε , το παρακολουθώ απο την πρώτη του μέρα και τα πειράματα και τις προσπάθειες !
απλά όντως πιθανών εχει φτάσει η ώρα να διαχωριστεί το θέμα σε παρουσίαση των δύο κατασκευών και σε ένα θέμα που εγώ το λέω "debugging". που θα μπορούμε να μιλάμε άνετα σχολιάζωντας την κατασκευή και ότι άλλο μπορούμε !!

φιλικά Κωνσταντίνος !

----------

manolena (27-05-16)

----------


## SeAfasia

> Γιάννη καλησπέρα και καλά τα λές , απλά επειδή ο Μάνος έδειξε ανεκτικός σε αυτόν τον σχολιασμό και έδειξε να απολαμβάνει και την παρέα μας και την διακτυακή και απο ότι κατάλαβα και την "φυσικη" για αυτό και εγώ και τα άλλα παιδιά φλυαρούμε !
> επίσης το θέμα ξεκίνησε διαφορετικά και οχι ως παρουσίασε , το παρακολουθώ απο την πρώτη του μέρα και τα πειράματα και τις προσπάθειες !
> απλά όντως πιθανών εχει φτάσει η ώρα να διαχωριστεί το θέμα σε παρουσίαση των δύο κατασκευών και σε ένα θέμα που εγώ το λέω "debugging". που θα μπορούμε να μιλάμε άνετα σχολιάζωντας την κατασκευή και ότι άλλο μπορούμε !!
> 
> φιλικά Κωνσταντίνος !



σωστά Κωστή,ένα τεχνικό θέμα προέκυψε πχ με το LM336 adjustable micropower voltage reference,δεν το βρίσκω,αλλά βρίσκω ένα σωρό άλλα που με βάση τα datasheets τούς ταιριάζουν,ας πούμε το LM285Z-2.5 ή το LM431ACZ/NOPB.
Οπότε καλό είναι να δημιουργηθεί νέο θέμα.... προς συζήτηση... :Biggrin:

----------


## manolena

Συνέχεια του μηνύματος #15 απο το θέμα με το Nano κολλητήρι, για τον Γιάννη (liat):

H Banggod δέχεται πληρωμές και PayPal και απ' ευθείας απο χρεωστική ή πιστωτική κάρτα Visa ή Master. Εγώ κάνω πληρωμές απο Prepaid Visa (εικονική-ηλεκτρονική μάλιστα) της EuroBank. Δεν
μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί σου κάνει νούμερα.

----------


## liat

> Συνέχεια του μηνύματος #15 απο το θέμα με το Nano κολλητήρι, για τον Γιάννη (liat):
> 
> H Banggod δέχεται πληρωμές και PayPal και απ' ευθείας απο χρεωστική ή πιστωτική κάρτα Visa ή Master. Εγώ κάνω πληρωμές απο Prepaid Visa (εικονική-ηλεκτρονική μάλιστα) της EuroBank. Δεν
> μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί σου κάνει νούμερα.



Πολλά, τόσο το ebay όσο το banggood.
Σπάνια καταφέρνω να περάσω CC. Ο Κώστας (SeAfasia) έχει γνώση του θέματος.
Μάλλον θα πρέπει να πετύχω κατάστημα που δηλώνει ότι πουλάει βρακιά και μεταξύ αυτών και ηλεκτρονικό εξοπλισμό.
Δε θέλω να δώσω απ' ευθείας κάρτα. Προπληρωμένη δεν έχω βγάλει. Το σκεφτόμουν αλλά διστάζω με την υποψία ότι κι εκεί θα έχω πρόβλημα.
Και δεν έχω όρεξη να ακουμπάω στην τράπεζα 1€ για φόρτιση και 2€ για ξεφόρτιση.

----------


## manolena

Καταλαβαίνω. Είχα κι εγώ τις ίδιες ενστάσεις με την προπληρωμένη για τα νταβατζιλίκια. Αλλά όταν κατάλαβα πως περνάει πάντα στη Banggood και σε (ικανοποιητικό αριθμό) πωλητές e-Bay, είπα ας πάει στην ευχή
μια στο τόσο όταν χρειάζεται. Επι τη ευκαιρία, η ηλεκτρονική προπληρωμένη εκδίδεται απο το σπίτι σου. Αλλά αν σκεφτείς κάτι πάνω σε όλο αυτό το θέμα, δες τη Revolut. Απλά, είναι κορυφή, δεν μασάει πουθενά.

----------


## liat

Απορία το έχω, πως γίνεται κάρτα μιας Χ τράπεζας να περνά τα CC, ενώ μιας άλλης όχι.
Επίσης, κάρτες ίδιων τραπεζών να έχουν διαφορετική αντιμετώπιση.
Το Revolut το έχω υπόψη.

----------


## picdev

Λεπουρα μου.ηρθε ο νάνο 

Στάλθηκε από το 2014813 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## giannhs07g

> Απορία το έχω, πως γίνεται κάρτα μιας Χ τράπεζας να περνά τα CC, ενώ μιας άλλης όχι.
> Επίσης, κάρτες ίδιων τραπεζών να έχουν διαφορετική αντιμετώπιση.
> Το Revolut το έχω υπόψη.



Εγω εχω στην alpha bank prepaid,μισθοδοσιας και μια american express η οποια ειναι συνδεδεμένη στον λογαριασμο μισθοδοσίας μου και περνάει παντού ως τωρα στο εξωτερικο. 
Δλδ εχω μια visa και μια americqn express κια οι δυο χρεωστικες στον ιδιο λογαριασμό αλλα μου περναει μονο την american για αγορες στο εξωτερικο.

----------


## liat

Δοκίμασα σήμερα, ακόμα μία φορά, να αγοράσω προϊόν από banggood με paypal (δηλωμένη πιστωτική Πειραιώς) με τα γνωστά αποτελέσματα.
Δημιούργησα προπληρωμένη (άυλη mastercard) στην ίδια τράπεζα και αφού τη φόρτισα επιχείρησα πληρωμή με αυτήν.
Πέρασε κανονικά.

----------


## navar

Παρέλαβα και εγώ πλακέτες σήμερις !!!!
τις έχω τώρα στα χέρια μου και τις χαζευω τι όμορφες που είναι !!!
αναγκάστηκα βέβαια να πιώ καφέ με τον παλιοKINKY αλλα ειμαι και εγώ μερακλής και τον κάναμε 4ωρο !

----------


## giannhs07g

Ποσα amper χρειαζεται για  να λειτουργει ανετα το κολητηρι? 5 είναι καλα για να φτιαξω εναν μετασχηματιστη?

----------


## manolena

Αν το στέλεχος έχει ονομαστική ισχύ στα 50W και τάση λειτουργίας 24V, τότε υπολόγιζε μετασχηματιστή στα 24V/2.08*1.41=2.93Α ή στα 3Α
Μιάμιση φορά πάνω απο το θεωρητικό ρεύμα είναι ένα επίπεδο ασφαλείας καλό.

----------


## giannhs07g

> Αν το στέλεχος έχει ονομαστική ισχύ στα 50W και τάση λειτουργίας 24V, τότε υπολόγιζε μετασχηματιστή στα 24V/2.08*1.41=2.93Α ή στα 3Α
> Μιάμιση φορά πάνω απο το θεωρητικό ρεύμα είναι ένα επίπεδο ασφαλείας καλό.



Οποτε θα παραγγειλω εναν στα 24v 5A για να εχει περιθωριο αν βαλω μεγαλυτερο στέλεχος.

----------


## manolena

> Οποτε θα παραγγειλω εναν στα 24v 5A για να εχει περιθωριο αν βαλω μεγαλυτερο στέλεχος.



Αν είναι κλασσικός Μ/Τ, θα σου βγεί λίγο μπουγιόζος και ακριβός. Νομίζω ότι κάτι τέτοιο:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AC-100-240V-...eGYbRAhrif-U6A

...θα σου βγεί και πιο οικονομικό και πιο μαζεμένο.

----------

gethag (01-06-16)

----------


## Panoss

> Αν είναι κλασσικός Μ/Τ, θα σου βγεί λίγο μπουγιόζος και ακριβός. Νομίζω ότι κάτι τέτοιο:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AC-100-240V-...eGYbRAhrif-U6A
> 
> ...θα σου βγεί και πιο οικονομικό και πιο μαζεμένο.



Αυτό είναι 12V 2A 24W.

----------


## manolena

> Αυτό είναι 12V 2A 24W.



Αν μπείς ακριβώς στο υλικό αυτό στο eBay, έχει επιλογή για τον ποιό τύπο χρειάζεσαι.

----------


## giannhs07g

Δεν νομιζω να παει πανω απο 6-7 ευρω θα τον παρω απο μεσω της δουλειας. απλα θα πρεπει να ψαξω και καποιον σταθεροποιητη στα 5A

Το μεγεθος βεβαια ειναι ενα θεμα.

----------


## manolena

> Δεν νομιζω να παει πανω απο 6-7 ευρω θα τον παρω απο μεσω της δουλειας. απλα θα πρεπει να ψαξω και καποιον σταθεροποιητη στα 5A
> 
> Το μεγεθος βεβαια ειναι ενα θεμα.



Μια γέφυρα ισχύος χρειάζεσαι, 1 μεγάλο ηλεκτρολυτικό για εξομάλυνση και σε αυτή την περίπτωση, θα προμηθευτείς Μ/Τ με έξοδο στα *18VAC* και όχι στα 24.

----------


## giannhs07g

Ειπα για σταθεροποιητη για να ειναι σταθερη συνεχεια η εξοδος κ να μην εχει σκαμπανεβασματα.  

Εχω κατι lm338t θα δοκιμασω και αν δεν ζεστενονται πολυ μπορει να βαλω.

----------


## kioan

Το LT1013 μάλλον δεν παίζει να το βρίσκουμε εντός χώρας, ε;

Πέρασα από Φανό σήμερα να πάρω κάτι αντιστάσεις που μου έλειπαν, ρώτησα και γι αυτό αλλά δεν το είχε  :Unsure:

----------


## SeAfasia

> Το LT1013 μάλλον δεν παίζει να το βρίσκουμε εντός χώρας, ε;
> 
> Πέρασα από Φανό σήμερα να πάρω κάτι αντιστάσεις που μου έλειπαν, ρώτησα και γι αυτό αλλά δεν το είχε



acdcshop.gr ρώτησες;

----------

kioan (31-05-16)

----------


## manolena

> Το LT1013 μάλλον δεν παίζει να το βρίσκουμε εντός χώρας, ε;
> 
> Πέρασα από Φανό σήμερα να πάρω κάτι αντιστάσεις που μου έλειπαν, ρώτησα και γι αυτό αλλά δεν το είχε



Γιάννη, απο το Μαρμαρά τα πήρα τα δικά μου, Θεσσαλονίκη. Βλέπω όμως πως δεν έχει τώρα.

----------

kioan (01-06-16)

----------


## kioan

Επίσης αντί για το PC814 (AC Optocoupler), κάνει και το 817 (DC Optocoupler).

Το θυμήθηκα τώρα που ήρθε η σειρά του να κολληθεί  :Rolleyes:  Ούτε αυτό το βρήκα, αλλά είχα EL817.

----------

Fire Doger (01-06-16)

----------


## kioan

Κάτι αντίστοιχο: *Soldering Iron Controller for Hakko 907
*


...αλλά του Μάνου είναι καλύτερο!  :Cool:

----------

manolena (04-06-16)

----------


## kioan

Σήμερα πήρα στα χέρια μου και τα ζεύγη των M12 aviation plugs... αλλά διαπίστωσα πως το κολλητήρι που συζητάγαμε και τελικά είχα παραλάβει και παρουσίασα εδώ, είχε έρθει με Μ16 connector  :Lol: 

Να πω την αλήθεια μου έμοιαζε πάρα πολύ με το άλλο που έχω, αλλά δεν μπήκα στον κόπο να ξεβιδώσω το παλιό στέλεχος και να τα συγκρίνω  :Rolleyes:  Αφού τα έφερε έτσι η ζωή (αααχχχ άτιμη κενωνία  :Tongue2: ), μάλλον θα βάλω M16 στην κατασκευή για να μπορώ να προσαρμόζω και το στέλεχος του Aoyue αν χρειαστεί.

----------


## Fire Doger

Ενώ εγώ που το μέτρησα... :Lol: 
Πήρα το 16 αρχικά.
Μετά λέω ας το μετρήσω κιόλας
Μετράω (στο κολλητήρι) το μαύρο 12.2
Μετράω (στο θηλυκό ενός σταθμού) το εξωτερικό σπείρωμα 15.2

Λογικά αναφέρονται στο μαύρο λέω, ποιο κοντά είναι η τιμή, πήρα και το 12...

Τελικά το 16 είναι η διατομή της τρύπας στο πάνελ!?!?... :Confused1:

----------


## kioan

> Τελικά το 16 είναι η διατομή της τρύπας στο πάνελ!?!?...



Το M12 M16 κλπ που αναγράφουν στα χαρακτηριστικά τους, αναφέρεται στο σπείρωμα (ISO metric thread) που έχει για να βιδώνει το αρσενικό με το θηλυκό. Η τρύπα στο πάνελ θα μπορούσε να είναι και οριακά μικρότερη.

Δες για παράδειγμα στην παρακάτω εικόνα που έχω σημειώσει με κόκκινο το που αναφέρεται το 16 ενός M16 aviation plug:

----------


## navar

Ξαναζεσταίνω το θέμα μιας και μάλλον πάω σιγά σιγά προς συναρμολόγηση , εχουν καταφθάσει σιγά σιγά τα πάντα !
σε στέλεχος που καταλήξαμε ;;; μιας και ειχα παρει 4 κινεζιές , οι 2 δούλευαν πραγματικά άψογα οι άλλες 2 ελιωσαν , η λαλακία είναι οτι ήταν περίπου στα ίδια λεφτά (5-6 ευρω) αλλα απο άλλους πωλητές !

υπάρχει κάποιο που να είναι σίγουρο ;;;;

----------


## kioan

Εγώ αγόρασα το 907F από τον πωλητή που πρότεινε ο Μάνος γιατί κυκλοφορούν και άλλα που έχουν ψεύτικα πλαστικά (υπερθερμαίνεται η λαβή και στραβώνει).

Το δικό μου έφτασε με M16 aviation plugs (παρόλο που το ίδιο έφτασε στον Μάνο με Μ12) οπότε αφότου το παραλάβεις πράττεις αναλόγως.

----------


## manolena

Άιντε ρε λεβέντες, έκανε κανείς κάτι να δούμε; Ή λόγω διακοπών τα παρατήσατε;

----------


## SeAfasia

εγώ παλεύω με το arduino nano αλλά με το στέλεχος(κολλητήρι) έχω κολλήσει με την αγορά του... :Sad:

----------


## p.gabr

Για τον φίλο μου τον Μάνο 

Το Γκαζοζέν μου





Video

https://youtu.be/F6TaYe4uTOc

https://youtu.be/KOsOS6VASIs

----------

manolena (17-08-16)

----------


## thomasdriver

> Άιντε ρε λεβέντες, έκανε κανείς κάτι να δούμε; Ή λόγω διακοπών τα παρατήσατε;



Εγώ το τελείωσα και είναι έτοιμο πρός παρουσίαση, αλλά από βδομάδα παιδιά γιατί θα λείπω για μερικές μέρες εκτός αθηνών.
Να κάνω και εγώ κανένα μπανάκι ε!!.

----------


## SRF

> Για τον φίλο μου τον Μάνο 
> 
> Το Γκαζοζέν μου
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video
> ...




αυτό που παρατηρώ εγώ πάντως, είναι ότι αυτό το Weller έχει ΠΑΝΟΜΟΙΟΤΥΠΗ αντίσταση και τρόπο αλλαγής - συγκράτησης μύτης με τα Κινέζικα σειράς ZD-xxx ! Μην σου πω και ότι και οι μύτες τους είναι ολόιδιες!

----------


## p.gabr

> αυτό που παρατηρώ εγώ πάντως, είναι ότι αυτό το Weller έχει ΠΑΝΟΜΟΙΟΤΥΠΗ αντίσταση και τρόπο αλλαγής - συγκράτησης μύτης με τα Κινέζικα σειράς ZD-xxx ! Μην σου πω και ότι και οι μύτες τους είναι ολόιδιες!



Καλησπέρα Γιώργο  
Τα δυο κολλητήρια είναι διαφορετικά το ένα 24V-50W και το άλλο 220V-25W  έχουν διαφορετικά κουμπώματα και οι μύτες είναι διαφορετικές . 



το πλήρες σετ με τις απορροφητικές είναι το 24v






και η σημείωση  σταμπωτή    ... Αυτές βαστάνε χρόνια    και χρόνια

----------


## manolena

> Να και η δικές μου κολλήσεις, δεν είναι και ότι καλύτερο αλλά για 2η φορά που κολλάω SMD καλές μου φαίνονται



Με αφορμή μια παρατήρηση πολύ σωστή που μου έκανε ο φίλος μου  Γιώργος (G.G), επισυνάπτω επεξήγηση στη συνδεσμολογία της TFT οθόνης μιας και δεν έχουν τυπωθεί στο silkscreen της πλακέτας ποιό πινάκι πάει που...

----------

agis68 (12-10-16), 

chip (08-10-16), 

picdev (12-10-16)

----------


## G.G.

Ευχαριστώ Μάνο!!!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## finos

ειπαρχει περίπτωση ν φτιαχτεί ναι μια εκδοχή την πλακέτα του "μεγάλου" σταθμού που να είναι ολλο "σουρωτήρι ολλο δλδ με throuhole εξαρτήματα?

----------


## Fire Doger

> ειπαρχει περίπτωση ν φτιαχτεί ναι μια εκδοχή την πλακέτα του "μεγάλου" σταθμού που να είναι ολλο "σουρωτήρι ολλο δλδ με throuhole εξαρτήματα?



Για ποιο λόγο να κάνεις κολλητήρι για smd όταν δεν μπορείς να κολλήσεις smd? :Confused1: 
Επίσης, αν η πλακέτα σχεδιαστεί για THT θα βγεί μεγάλη, κάτι που σημαίνει πως θα σου βγει κάνα 50άρι μόνο οι πλακέτες (100χ100 δίνουν προσφορές) και μαζί με τα υλικά-κουτιά-τροφοδοτικά θα αγγίζει τιμή Auyoe....
Αν θέλεις μπορείς να κάνεις μια πλακέτα που να μπαίνει στην θέση του nano κάθετα με ένα mega πάνω της και βάλε ότι θες, τον κώδικα στον έχει δώσει...

----------


## finos

Δεν έχω κολλήσει ποτέ smd κι θέλω να φτιάξω. Το μεγάλο σταθμό οπότε ρωτάω αν γίνεται

----------


## kioan

> Δεν έχω κολλήσει ποτέ smd κι θέλω να φτιάξω. Το μεγάλο σταθμό οπότε ρωτάω αν γίνεται



Ότι γίνεται, γίνεται.
Το θέμα είναι ποιος θα το κάνει  

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

----------


## finos

υπαρχει  περιπτοση να υπαρξη εκδοση του σταθμου και για θερμο αερα ?

----------


## lepouras

με ποιο στέλεχος θα την δουλέψεις Φινο?

----------


## finos

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ATTEN-Rework...0AAOSwInxXMIcg

----------


## Fire Doger

Βαγγέλη, μην φέρνεις τον Μάνο σε δύσκολη θέση να σου πει το όχι ή να σε αγνοήσει, έκανε ήδη μια κατασκευή, έβγαλε και παραλλαγή οκ, έχει και άλλα πράγματα να κάνει, και άλλες κατασκευές, μπορεί να βαριέται μπορεί χίλια δυο...
Τον κώδικα τον έχεις, το σχηματικό το έχεις, κάν' το μόνος σου! Δεν είναι 10 λεπτά δουλειά να πεις "ε κλαιν μαιν"...

Κάνε μια έρευνα, βρες λύσεις σε τυχόν προβλήματα, παρέθεσε τες με την σειρά ως μια ολοκληρωμένη σκέψη (όπως ακριβώς κάνει και ο Μάνος σε πολλές κατασκευές του!) και μετά ο καθένας θα κάνει προτάσεις, θα πει την γνώμη του και θα συνεχίσεις με ΕΞΟΔΑ για τα υλικά, δοκιμές κλπ κλπ...

Στο εδώ project οι προτάσεις έχουν γίνει κατά την ανάπτυξη, όταν όλα ήταν στημένα σε μια άκρη και δούλευαν, μην τις παίρνεις ως παράδειγμα γιατί είναι διαφορετικό.


*Επίσης θα σου βγει ακριβότερο απ' το να τον πάρεις απ' το ebay με 40$ οπότε δεν αξίζει γενικά ως project γιατί είναι και κακός θερμός αέρας... (κλανιά ποντικού τον βάφτισε ο Κων/νος  :Lol: )

----------


## SeAfasia

> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ATTEN-Rework...0AAOSwInxXMIcg



τι ρογκαβλίδι είναι αυτό;

----------


## finos

:Blush: μια πρόταση έκανα .. καλά δεν ξαναμιλάω  :Blushing:

----------


## manolena

Σταματα μωρε, δεν ξαναμιλας, κατ' ευθειαν..

Διαβασες τι σου λεει ο Στεφανος πιο πανω; Δεν υπαρχει λογος να κατσεις να φτιαξεις τετοιο πραγμα 
οταν υπαρχουν ετοιμα και φθηνα. Αλλα και να ηθελες, μπορεις και μονος σου να το μετατρεψεις, ειναι ολα ετοιμα εδω. Αν μαλιστα κανεις τη version με τον arduino Micro Pro θα σου βγει ακομα πιο οικονομικο.

----------


## lepouras

τα 8 καλώδια με προβλημάτισαν. λογικά δύο για το θερμοστοιχείο, δύο για την αντίσταση, δύο για το μοτερ που φυσάει, ένα η γείωση και μου περισσεύει ένα. τη είναι?
η αντίσταση με πόση τάση δουλεύει?(24? 110? 230?) το ίδιο και το μοτερ. είναι DC?

----------


## Fire Doger

> τα 8 καλώδια με προβλημάτισαν. λογικά δύο για το θερμοστοιχείο, δύο για την αντίσταση, δύο για το μοτερ που φυσάει, ένα η γείωση και μου περισσεύει ένα. τη είναι?
> η αντίσταση με πόση τάση δουλεύει?(24? 110? 230?) το ίδιο και το μοτερ. είναι DC?



Πρέπει να είναι τα RPM του ανεμιστήρα σαν τα 3πινα του υπολογιστή. Και λογικά είναι το κίτρινο, μπλε, κόκκινο

----------


## lepouras

σωστός. δεν το σκέφτηκα αυτό.

----------


## finos

> τα 8 καλώδια με προβλημάτισαν. λογικά δύο για το θερμοστοιχείο, δύο για την αντίσταση, δύο για το μοτερ που φυσάει, ένα η γείωση και μου περισσεύει ένα. τη είναι?
> η αντίσταση με πόση τάση δουλεύει?(24? 110? 230?) το ίδιο και το μοτερ. είναι DC?



μαλων θα είναι αισθητήρας "παρκαρίσματος "

----------


## Fire Doger

> μαλων θα είναι αισθητήρας "παρκαρίσματος "



1. Διάβασε αυτό που έγραψα, και δες το βίντεο.
2. Η βάση έχει μηχανικό σύστημα (διακόπτης) που ενεργοποιείτε με το βάρος και όχι με ηλεκτρική ένωση το οποίο είναι και ποιο σωστό.
Το στόμιο έχει για μόνωση ένα κομμάτι γυαλί (αν σου πέσει παπαλα μετά) και δεν πρέπει να το ακουμπάς σε άλλα μέταλλα γιατί θα ψυχθεί απότομα και μπορεί να σπάσει το γυαλί, αρκετά δύσκολο μεν αλλά όλες οι βάσεις πιάνουν το πλαστικό για αυτόν τον λόγο. Αλλιώς θα έπιαναν και τα 2 για σταθερότητα όπως σε αρκετά κολλητήρια.

----------


## stratos111

Μετά από καιρό που σε είχα ρωτήσει Μάνο, ξεκίνησα και έφτιαξα με την 4χ20 αλλά περιμένω  το pc814. Κάνει κάτι κουφά αλλά ίσως είναι από το όπτο. Περιμένω να δω όταν έρθει
Ξεκίνησα να το φτιάχνω και με την γραφικών με ένα arduino mega2560 απλό που είχα (φόρτωσα τον κώδικα). Φτιάχνω πλακέτα όχι με smd υλικά αλλά με τα κανονικά. Παίρνω το σχηματικό από το Sheet8 αλλά έχω δυο απορίες. 
1) Στο soldering iron δίπλα και πάνω δεξιά στο irf9530 έχεις ένα "πιν" heat_s1.  Τί είναι αυτό;
2) στο πιν 44 του arduino έχεις VREF αλλά δεν το βλέπω πουθενά αλλού στο κύκλωμα. 

Έχω ένα παλιό μίνι στερεοφωνικό που είναι off και το βάζω μέσα.  Θα έχει πλάκα

----------


## manolena

Το heat_s1 δεν είναι τίποτα άλλο παρά ένα ψυγείο για το MOSFET (βγαίνει από το heat sink).
Το VREF μη σε ανησυχεί, αναφέρεται μόνο για λόγους που έχουν να κάνουν με τη βιβλιοθήκη του σχσχεδιαστικου προγράμματος.

Ελπίζω να βοήθησα, γράφω με ένα κινητό.

----------


## stratos111

Μια χαρά. Σ' ευχαριστώ.

----------


## stratos111

Επανέρχομαι στο θέμα. Σήμερα ξεκίνησα να συναρμολογώ με την tft. Ένωσα το αρντουίνο  www.ebay.com/itm/Mega2560-CORE-mini-2560-ATMega2560-Arduino-Compatible-with-Massduino-UNO-LC-Lite/221502571388?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid  =p2060353.m2749.l2649 αφού το προγραμμάτισα, με την tft http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-4-240x320-...53.m2749.l2649 αλλά δεν δείχνει τίποτα. Λευκή οθόνη. Έχω βάλει και την sd  και τον encoder
Δεν νομίζω να φταίει που δεν έχω συνδέσει τα υπόλοιπα. Τι να κάνω;

----------


## navar

μετά απο καιρό , αξιώθηκα να προσπαθήσω να το συναρμολογήσω.
προχώρησα δεν λέω , αλλα κατέβασα το xls με τα υλικά και δεν βρίσκω καμία αναφορά σε 3 πυκνωτές smd , και σε 3 αντιστάσεις smd που υπάρχουν πάνω στην πλακέτα !
C6,C11,C14 k R12,R17,R19 είναι τα θέματα μου , ΜΜΜΜΜΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΝΝΝΝΝΝΝΟΟΟΟΟΟΟ Help ,Ayuda,Aiuto,Hilfe klp klp :P

----------


## Fire Doger

Mega Version https://github.com/manolena/DIY-SMD-...LES/Sheet7.PDF
C11, C14 = 10n
C6 =100n

R12, R17 = 1k
R19 = 10k

Και η Nano όποιος την ψάξει https://github.com/manolena/DIY-Sold...ter/Nano_1.PDF

----------


## navar

ευχαριστώ πολύ Στέφανε ! , 
τα κόλλησα και αυτά , και μου λειπουν μόνο τα step down , τα οποία είναι στον δρόμο και έρχονται !

----------


## lepouras

ζεις βρε ? που χάθηκες... χαμένε? :Biggrin:

----------


## navar

Λεπουραααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααα πίστευα θα σε είχαν διώξει για αυτό και τόλμησα να στείλω !!!

----------


## lepouras

> Λεπουραααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααα πίστευα θα σε είχαν διώξει για αυτό και τόλμησα να στείλω !!!



μου είπανε ότι εφόσον κατάφερα εσένα να μπαίνεις λιγότερο τότε μια χαρά κάνω για την δουλειά.  :Lol: 
που να στείλεις βρε? θες να σε στείλω εγώ? κάνα 6μηνο φτάνει?  :Biggrin:  άλλωστε κάθε χρόνο μας θυμάσαι.  :Tongue2:

----------


## navar

ναι λίγο πριν τα Χριστούγεννα , με πιάνει το πνεύμα τον εορτών !!!

----------

